# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - February 2015



## Rushy (Feb 1, 2015)

Happy February!

[Yes, it's a little random. But if you Google image search Brixton Snow it's the first thing that comes up, so it'll have to do.]


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2015)

no yellow i note


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I'd been checking on Rum Kitchen's licensing application as part of my response to the Rosa's Restaurant planning application.
However the Rum Kitchen licensing application was withdrawn on 13th Jan (as was another case) but this might have been because Licensing Committee were throwing the book at an allegedly disorderly premises in Bishops Ward (CARRIAGE 34, 34 LOWER MARSH).
Anyone have any news - about the Rum Kitchen that is?


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2015)

Following on from the Brixton news, rumour and general chat - January 2015 thread, here's the February edition. 

Here are some weather stats for London for Feb: 

 

And to hopefully encourage some snow to fall our way, here's some pics from February 2009:


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2015)

What happened to the existing one. We have bifurcation.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 1, 2015)

CH1 said:


> What happened to the existing one. We have bifurcation.


It would appear that the reins are being tightened!


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2015)

Ah I didn't see that one. Thanks Rushy for doing the honours (and not pissing about with the title)!

Let me get a-mergin'


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 1, 2015)

It's all cup cakes, bunting and beards these days...

...much better when it was nothing but bloodshed and crack squirrels!


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2015)

It was still looking like this at 7.30am this morning.

Wham! Pedestrian crossing lights flattened in Coldharbour Lane crash


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2015)

Graffiti in Albert toilet:


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2015)

Some night shots from Brixton Hill:






I really hate the growing spread of those advertising boards that seem to hogging more and more pavement space these days.











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/02/a-late-night-walk-down-brixton-hill-south-london-in-photos/


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 1, 2015)

editor said:


> It was still looking like this at 7.30am this morning.
> 
> Wham! Pedestrian crossing lights flattened in Coldharbour Lane crash



Wow, that post must have been pretty rotten (usually caused by decades of dog piss) to shear like that!


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Graffiti in Albert toilet:
> View attachment 67134



I see you didn't bother with a photo of the homophobic one.


----------



## ash (Feb 1, 2015)

Thinking about it maybe my experience posted below was the first sign of gentrification?  White people started mugging !?

I was mugged on the SPE in 1999 on the way to the day center in the middle of it. I walk through it often now to take my daughter to school or to visit her friends who live there and it does feel a lot safer in my opinion,
Last edited: Yesterday at 10:46 PM


----------



## Scutta (Feb 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Graffiti in Albert toilet:
> 
> View attachment 67133
> 
> View attachment 67134



Onket 's a #miserableOLDbastard


----------



## ricbake (Feb 1, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Wow, that post must have been pretty rotten (usually caused by decades of dog piss) to shear like that!


It's not sheared its been folded or steam rollered


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2015)

Scutta said:


> Onket 's a #miserableOLDbastard


I thought it might have been something to do with you, silly boy.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2015)

Onket said:


> I thought it might have been something to do with you, silly boy.



Lol I thought you did it yourself


----------



## Scutta (Feb 1, 2015)

Onket said:


> I thought it might have been something to do with you, silly boy.



well i knew it really wasnt you cos your so desperate to come down gravy train permitting... (i still have your dulwich hamlet book that you begged for) ......I may have to take a day off work to fit in with your times to give it to you haha ...... was blates Badgers


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2015)

Some pics from last night's Offline party at the Albert. We had a bit of an Div 2 indie crowd of DJs in with ex-members of Echobelly/Curve/Senseless Things/Theaudience and, err, Mrs Mills Experience. 





















http://www.urban75.org/offline/brixton-dj-31-jan-2015.html


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 1, 2015)

editor said:


> It was still looking like this at 7.30am this morning.
> 
> Wham! Pedestrian crossing lights flattened in Coldharbour Lane crash


I went past that on saturday afternoon. Liked the way the red /green man was still working.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 1, 2015)

Onket said:


> I see you didn't bother with a photo of the homophobic one.


What did it say? - I like to know who I might be rubbing shoulders with in there.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 1, 2015)

homophobic graf in the albert?  now that's a new thing. #gentrification


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2015)

Something about me and blowjobs.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 1, 2015)

Onket said:


> I see you didn't bother with a photo of the homophobic one.



missed this on friday.... there's some right orrible pricks down the albert these days....so unfortunately not surprised.........


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 1, 2015)

Onket said:


> Something about me and blowjobs.



so obv an urbanite then.  sad fucker.


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Some night shots from Brixton Hill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The almost-disappeared advertising below 'Bovril' was for Butlins.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 1, 2015)

Onket said:


> Something about me and blowjobs.


hope it said you were good at them...


----------



## Onket (Feb 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> hope it said you were good at them...


I've barely any practice, tbf.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 1, 2015)

Onket said:


> I've barely any practice, tbf.


perhaps it was just wishful thinking from them.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> homophobic graf in the albert?  now that's a new thing. #gentrification


Eh? I didn't see any.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2015)

Scutta said:


> missed this on friday.... there's some right orrible pricks down the albert these days....so unfortunately not surprised.........


Can't say I've noticed any massive upsurge in pricks although it has lost some of its appeal with the changing demographics. I still think it's the best and friendliest pub in Brixton by miles though, although I'm sure others will disagree. I had a great night on Saturday. Really lovely crowd.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2015)

There were some really dodgy fuckers I'm there on Friday early evening. Unfortunately the management weren't around to deal with it.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2015)

poptyping said:


> There were some really dodgy fuckers I'm there on Friday early evening. Unfortunately the management weren't around to deal with it.


Lodge a complaint and see if they can be located on the CCTV.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Lodge a complaint and see if they can be located on the CCTV.



The incident happened previous to Fri... I was hoping the manager would ask them to leave but like I say not around. One guy in particular is seriously bad news.


----------



## Scutta (Feb 2, 2015)

Still my favourite place don't get ms wrong


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

It's blooming chilly!


----------



## han (Feb 2, 2015)

Bouncers though. I can't bring myself to go to a place with bouncers, it's just wrong. Having said that, I was planning to come down on Saturday but was poorly. Sounds like it was a good night. [emoji4]


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

This may be the only chance for some people to afford one of these upmarket hot dogs. I can't ever imagine paying more than £5 for a hot dog and I'd expect some fries (or salad) for that wedge. And £3.50 for baked beans side? Still, at least there's some veggie options which is better than most. 

Oh My Dog! A hundred free hotdogs are up for grabs at Brixton’s Market House on Tuesday 3rd February


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

This was a bad start to my morning at Kings Hospital. Good prices though.


----------



## han (Feb 2, 2015)

Are you OK?


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

han said:


> Are you OK?


I got over the lack of coffee! 
But yes, I'm OK.


----------



## han (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh good. I meant being in the hozzy, rather than the coffee situation. Glad to hear that anyway!


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 2, 2015)

han said:


> Are you OK?



You mean: 'are you ok hun?" which is the standard observed response to a vaguebook hospital check-in.

Applies here too


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2015)

editor said:


> This may be the only chance for some people to afford one of these upmarket hot dogs. I can't ever imagine paying more than £5 for a hot dog and I'd expect some fries (or salad) for that wedge. And £3.50 for baked beans side? Still, at least there's some veggie options which is better than most.
> 
> Oh My Dog! A hundred free hotdogs are up for grabs at Brixton’s Market House on Tuesday 3rd February


They'd better be 12-inchers at that price. And even so...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 2, 2015)

editor said:


> This may be the only chance for some people to afford one of these upmarket hot dogs. I can't ever imagine paying more than £5 for a hot dog and I'd expect some fries (or salad) for that wedge. And £3.50 for baked beans side? Still, at least there's some veggie options which is better than most.
> 
> Oh My Dog! A hundred free hotdogs are up for grabs at Brixton’s Market House on Tuesday 3rd February


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 2, 2015)

editor said:


>


I'm no health freak but I don't get the new trend for this kind of food. That menu is fucking disgusting - Sugary salty fatty shit.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 2, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>



$5 for a shake in an OMD type gaff would be a fucking bargain these days


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm no health freak but I don't get the new trend for this kind of food. That menu is fucking disgusting - Sugary salty fatty shit.


Sugary salty fatty shit has been a staple diet of this country for decades. I guess the only difference is that some of it is now going upmarket (price-wise at least) and aimed at a rather different demographic.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm no health freak but I don't get the new trend for this kind of food. That menu is fucking disgusting - Sugary salty fatty shit.


Ah yes, but it's hand-crafted, artisan, rare breed, sugary, salty, fatty shit in a demi-brioche bun!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2015)

editor said:


> This may be the only chance for some people to afford one of these upmarket hot dogs. I can't ever imagine paying more than £5 for a hot dog and I'd expect some fries (or salad) for that wedge. And £3.50 for baked beans side? Still, at least there's some veggie options which is better than most.
> 
> Oh My Dog! A hundred free hotdogs are up for grabs at Brixton’s Market House on Tuesday 3rd February


'A selection of beans' FUCK OFF IS IT


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2015)

A £9 chilli dog better give me an orgasm...with extra mustard!!!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 2, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm no health freak but I don't get the new trend for this kind of food. That menu is fucking disgusting - Sugary salty fatty shit.



cheap processed foods sold at a premium price to idiots who have read somewhere that ironic junk food is this week's thing.  it's a restaurateur's dream scenario.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2015)

editor said:


> This may be the only chance for some people to afford one of these upmarket hot dogs. I can't ever imagine paying more than £5 for a hot dog and I'd expect some fries (or salad) for that wedge. And £3.50 for baked beans side? Still, at least there's some veggie options which is better than most.
> 
> Oh My Dog! A hundred free hotdogs are up for grabs at Brixton’s Market House on Tuesday 3rd February



Great name!
I tried a premium hot dog from a pop up at the Express Cafe last year. It was nice but didn't justify the premium price point - and wasn't satisfying like a burger.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2015)

Findus are opening a Crispy Pancake Cafe in the Village. Right next door to The Birdseye sanctioned Waffley Versatile Bar...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Findus are opening a Crispy Pancake Cafe in the Village. Right next door to The Birdseye sanctioned Waffley Versatile Bar...


I'm gonna start a kickstarter campaign to crowdfund my Artispam pop up café in the village.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm gonna start a kickstarter campaign to crowdfund my Artispam pop up café in the village.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 2, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Findus are opening a Crispy Pancake Cafe in the Village. Right next door to The Birdseye sanctioned Waffley Versatile Bar...



don't know if joking....


----------



## T & P (Feb 2, 2015)

Well, eateries serving cereals or crisps have become successful businesses, just about anything could be up for grabs. I think I'm going to have a look through all the freezers at Iceland, which I reckon could prove to be a goldmine for such enterprises.

ETA: Pack of two Kangaroo burgers: £1.50. I reckon you could sell a Kangaroo burger at the Village for £8-£9, so at a cost of £0.75 per burger meat portion, plus a few more pennies for the bun and garnish, you'd be looking at a tidy profit there


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 2, 2015)

saw fish finger sandwich and chips in a Bermondsey pub for £11  over the weekend


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2015)

Back on topic-

Had a reasonably priced, decent sized breakfast today in the Express Cafe.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 2, 2015)

_cafe sausages ?_


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 2, 2015)

I was told about a certain brixton bar which flips £5 tescos sparking wine to £20...


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> cafe sausages ?



Just one.


Two slices of black pudding, though.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 2, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> I was told about a certain brixton bar which flips £5 tescos sparking wine to £20...



Isn't that about standard markup? Or is it that it's Tesco? 

I've stopped drinking wine when I go out.  I'm too old to pretend to like it so I stick with beer.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 2, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> I was told about a certain brixton bar which flips £5 tescos sparking wine to £20...



That's capitalism


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2015)

That's bumholeism...


----------



## leanderman (Feb 2, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Isn't that about standard markup? Or is it that it's Tesco?
> 
> I've stopped drinking wine when I go out.  I'm too old to pretend to like it so I stick with beer.



Yep. Standard mark-up, and a good reason not to drink wine when out. As with cocktails, it costs too much to get drunk.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm gonna start a kickstarter campaign to crowdfund my Artispam pop up café in the village.


served with hand crafted chips?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 2, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> I was told about a certain brixton bar which flips £5 tescos sparking wine to £20...


served with fromage?


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 2, 2015)

Onket said:


> Two slices of black pudding, though.


Black pudding is better than sausage on a breakfast. End of.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> served with hand crafted chips?


Nope, just egg and bacon; egg, sausage and bacon; egg and spam; egg, bacon and spam; egg, bacon, sausage and spam; spam, bacon, sausage and spam; spam, egg, spam, spam, bacon and spam; spam, spam, spam, egg and spam; spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, baked beans, spam, spam, spam and spam; or lobster thermidor aux crevettes, with a mornay sauce garnished with truffle paté, brandy and a fried egg on top and spam.


----------



## Winot (Feb 2, 2015)

Police taped off road outside Natwest heading into Brixton. Traffic chaos.


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2015)

Winot said:


> Police taped off road outside Natwest heading into Brixton. Traffic chaos.


You forgot to say "Back on topic-".


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

What's the story with these homes on the corner of Barrington Road/St James's Cres being demolished?


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

I rather like the crisp, modernist lines of the new Maurice Wohl Clinical Neuroscience Institute building by Kings Hospital. 









> The institute will be a five-storey building with a total floor space of about 7,600m². The facility will accommodate about 250 clinicians and scientists. It will have space for office facilities and a 100-seat flexible seminar hall. A public court will be located between the James Black Centre and the Weston Education Centre.
> 
> The researchers at the institute will focus on establishing the major genetic risk factors for neurodegenerative disorders. They will identify early diagnostic tests and predictive biomarkers of diseases. The next phase of the research will involve development of innovative cellular and animal disease models to speed up drug discovery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2015)

I'd guess they being knocked down...


----------



## gabi (Feb 2, 2015)

Winot said:


> Police taped off road outside Natwest heading into Brixton. Traffic chaos.



Ferndale Road is too. Maybe related? I actually most of what happened from out my window. Kids of about 15, knives, bikes, punches. Cops out there now looking over the only evidence that was left (a trainer). The kids were smart enough to pick up most of their shit before running/riding away. 

If someone was actually killed I'll let the cops know what i saw.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2015)

Maybe some info will prevent a kid getting stabbed next time ?


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 2, 2015)

gabi said:


> Ferndale Road is too. Maybe related? I actually most of what happened from out my window. Kids of about 15, knives, bikes, punches. Cops out there now looking over the only evidence that was left (a trainer). The kids were smart enough to pick up most of their shit before running/riding away.
> 
> If someone was actually killed I'll let the cops know what i saw.


are you joking? do you have kids growing up around there?


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 2, 2015)

...so no one got stabbed this time but cheerio lads, off you go with knife in hand, out into our communities!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2015)

Communities...yeah..

I raised a kid around here. Let's not daydream about communities.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> ...so no one got stabbed this time but cheerio lads, off you go with knife in hand, out into our communities!


Stabbing is ok. As long as no one is killed. Apparently.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2015)

I got stabbed when I was 4. It hurt a bit.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

There's a Berlin Brunch pop up in Salon, Brixton on 22nd Feb. £22/head. It's run by Grub Club.
This one is run by Noemi who is "a proper Berliner who now lives in Brixton. She grazes almost all-day long and if she is not then she is thinking about it!"

http://grubclub.com/br-nch-berlin-brunch-in-the-heart-of-brixton/2170


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 2, 2015)

editor said:


> There's a Berlin Brunch pop up in Salon, Brixton on 22nd Feb. £22/head. It's run by Grub Club.
> This one is run by Noemi who is "a proper Berliner who now lives in Brixton. She grazes almost all-day long and if she is not then she is thinking about it!"
> 
> http://grubclub.com/br-nch-berlin-brunch-in-the-heart-of-brixton/2170



I like the idea of this but I'm not sure the reality would match up. Can't wait to go back to Berlin.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I like the idea of this but I'm not sure the reality would match up. Can't wait to go back to Berlin.


I think I'd rather go for the real thing too


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2015)

editor said:


> There's a Berlin Brunch pop up in Salon, Brixton on 22nd Feb. £22/head. It's run by Grub Club.
> This one is run by Noemi who is "a proper Berliner who now lives in Brixton. She grazes almost all-day long and if she is not then she is thinking about it!"
> 
> http://grubclub.com/br-nch-berlin-brunch-in-the-heart-of-brixton/2170



Erm.....

views overlooking the hustle and bustle of the market, shabby-chic furniture, scuffed paintwork and the perfect size that allows people to get together, have a great time and mingle to their hearts delight


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 2, 2015)

editor said:


> There's a Berlin Brunch pop up in Salon, Brixton on 22nd Feb. £22/head. It's run by Grub Club.
> This one is run by Noemi who is "a proper Berliner who now lives in Brixton. She grazes almost all-day long and if she is not then she is thinking about it!"
> 
> http://grubclub.com/br-nch-berlin-brunch-in-the-heart-of-brixton/2170



£20 would get me a Nandos full chicken with two regular sides- that'd feed Mrs B, Kid B and me. Afterwards we would be able stop at the 99p shop for sweets and drinks with the change from Nandos.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

I must admit I do have a bit of a problem with 'foodie' places going on about "grazing."


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 2, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> £20 would get me a Nandos full chicken with two regular sides- that'd feed Mrs B, Kid B and me. Afterwards we would be able stop at the 99p shop for sweets and drinks with the change from Nandos.



Yes but we'd be paying for the 'experience' at berlin brunch *sigh*


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 2, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Yes but we'd be paying for the 'experience' at berlin brunch *sigh*



At the price they are charging, I'd want The Scorprions playing Winds of Change as I eat my schnitzel.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> At the price they are charging, I'd want The Scorprions playing Winds of Change as I eat my schnitzel.


Word - and those chairs don't look very comfortable if I'm going to be spending a few hours sitting there.

Fussy I am not, until you expect me to pay more for one meal than I'd usually spend on groceries for one adult.

Reckon I can bear to wait until the autumn for the genuine thing.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 2, 2015)

Not sure I'd want to 'mingle' with the other customers either tbh.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 2, 2015)

Mingling is minging, man!!!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 2, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Not sure I'd want to 'mingle' with the other customers either tbh.


We'd need to build a critical mass of non hipsters.  Nah, CBA at those prices.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Not sure I'd want to 'mingle' with the other customers either tbh.


It's all about the Mingle'n'Graze in a shabby-chic pop up with scuffed paintwork. Quirky'n'Vibrant.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

Oh, and fuck plates. Booooring! Gimme slabs o'slate.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 2, 2015)

Greebo said:


> We'd need to build a critical mass of non hipsters.  Nah, CBA at those prices.



Maybe we could just have our own german brunch club in the park when the weather gets better


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

My weather app says it's about to snow soon. It doesn't look very about-to-snow-ish outside to me right now. But I'm ready for it!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Maybe we could just have our own german brunch club in the park when the weather gets better


Now that sounds like a better idea.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Now that sounds like a better idea.



With some excellent techno played fucking loud on one of Crispy rave suitcases


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2015)

I seem to be winking a lot this morning.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2015)

Snow! Well, a little bit...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2015)

It's thick on the ground up on the hill. Cars mere lumps in the drifts. People leaving houses by first floor windows. Roofs caved in etc.


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2015)

Damp squib.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 3, 2015)

me


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I seem to be winking a lot this morning.



I wink most mornings...


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2015)

Have dusted off the snowshovel.


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> It's thick on the ground up on the hill. Cars mere lumps in the drifts. People leaving houses by first floor windows. Roofs caved in etc.



Crispy, earlier...


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2015)

As a Lambeth snow warden, it was not what I was hoping for.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2015)

leanderman said:


> As a Lambeth snow warden, it was not what I was hoping for.


Do you get a red hat with that job? And an orange shovel?


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2015)

This wasn't the feature I was hoping to write (I had the title, "Brixton Frozen In A Winter Wonderland' in my mind) but here it is anyway: Brixton gets the lightest dusting of snow – we check the forecast for more


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 3, 2015)

Snow, it's just rain but colder. I'm too old to get this romantic fascination with sludge and freezing temperatures. Spring and daffodils (flowers of hope) are just around the corner and that's what i am looking forward to.

Having said that, i did like this photo;


----------



## technical (Feb 3, 2015)

What a fantastic view of the park


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2015)

leanderman said:


> As a Lambeth snow warden, it was not what I was hoping for.


Cheer up, rumour has it that more will be on the way.  *sorts out rubble sack for sledging*


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm really yearning for a good snowfall in London this year. Last year we got zilch, and there has not been a decent, work-disrupting one since, what... 2010?

One of my fondest memories of the last few years was a day in (I think) 2009 when so much snow fell that most people (including me) were told not to even bother trying to make it to work. Free day off so walked to Brockwell Park and found it rammed full of _grown-ups_ playing in the snow amongst the kids and shouting and laughing as if they were little nippers. We followed it with a pint at lunchtime in the (very busy) pub. Great day


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2015)

T & P said:


> I'm really yearning for a good snowfall in London this year. Last year we got zilch, and there has not been a decent, work-disrupting one since, what... 2010?


This was easily one of the best snowstorms I've seen in Brixton (in 2010): Brixton TopShop and Vodafone protests brave the blizzards!





















http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-covered-in-snow-photos-dec-18th-2010/


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2015)

I made it to Stanstead for a seminar during that 2010 storm....I remember the taxi ride through London was a bit daunting...


----------



## colacubes (Feb 3, 2015)

Well I think it would be fair to say the drains are fucked in Electric Avenue again given the size of the hole being dug at the moment.  They've been pumping on and off overnight for a couple of weeks but cancelling the market is quite a big step. This is the deepest hole I've seen since the great summer of raw sewage running down the street in 2005


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Yes but we'd be paying for the 'experience' at berlin brunch *sigh*



I'd rather pay for the experience at a caff on Beusselstrasse in Moabit, to be fair. There's a nice bakery/cafe on the corner of Beusselstrasse and Sickingerstrasse...mmmmmm.....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> At the price they are charging, I'd want The Scorprions playing Winds of Change as I eat my schnitzel.



With Michael Schenker acoustically serenading you at your table with some of his solo ballads, too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2015)

editor said:


> It's all about the Mingle'n'Graze in a shabby-chic pop up with scuffed paintwork. Quirky'n'Vibrant.



And getting so obvious now that it's pretty fucking boring, same as the whole "drinks in jamjars" _schtick_.
Still, "graze" does seem to be the appropriate word when it seems like the restauranters treat their customers like braindead sheep.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to see several posters expressing their disgust at the price of this brunch whilst also commenting on their own trips to actual Berlin the costs of which are presumably less than the £22 which is more than some people in Brixton spend on their groceries for a year etc etc etc.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Do you get a red hat with that job? And an orange shovel?



Yep. Hi-viz, shovel, snow grips, gloves and true grit. It's all very glamorous.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Good to see several posters expressing their disgust at the price of this brunch whilst also commenting on their own trips to actual Berlin the costs of which are presumably less than the £22 which is more than some people in Brixton spend on their groceries for a year etc etc etc.


People taking an actual holiday? OMG!!! Well, that clearly completely nullifies any criticism, comments or opinions they may hold about food and restaurant-related businesses opening in their area.

After all,_ if they took a holiday once_....


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Well I think it would be fair to say the drains are fucked in Electric Avenue again given the size of the hole being dug at the moment.  They've been pumping on and off overnight for a couple of weeks but cancelling the market is quite a big step. This is the deepest hole I've seen since the great summer of raw sewage running down the street in 2005


If anyone wants any free hot water, there's a veritable geyser bubbling out of the side of Southwyck House, 24/7.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 3, 2015)

editor said:


> If anyone wants any free hot water, there's a veritable geyser bubbling out of the side of Southwyck House, 24/7.



Fortunately there is running water.  For now


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Good to see several posters expressing their disgust at the price of this brunch whilst also commenting on their own trips to actual Berlin the costs of which are presumably less than the £22 which is more than some people in Brixton spend on their groceries for a year etc etc etc.



Yawn. At some point in my life I have been able to afford to go to Berlin. Now I'm now longer entitled to an opinion. Fuck off.

And actually my criticism wasn't the price, it was that I didn't think I'd enjoy it. I couldn't afford it anyway because I haven't got a job. Stop making assumptions about people.


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Yawn. At some point in my life I have been able to afford to go to Berlin. Now I'm now longer entitled to an opinion. Fuck off.
> 
> And actually my criticism wasn't the price, it was that I didn't think I'd enjoy it. I couldn't afford it anyway because I haven't got a job. Stop making assumptions about people.


You're missing the point. Widely.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Yawn. At some point in my life I have been able to afford to go to Berlin. Now I'm now longer entitled to an opinion. Fuck off.
> 
> And actually my criticism wasn't the price, it was that I didn't think I'd enjoy it. I couldn't afford it anyway because I haven't got a job. Stop making assumptions about people.


If you've no objections to the price then I'm not sure why you've assumed you're amongst the "posters expressing their disgust at the price" I mentioned. 

It's almost like you are eager to take offence regardless of what's actually been said.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2015)

Onket said:


> You're missing the point. Widely.



This is the second time that he's started his crap with me recently. I don't want to be part of some bullshit point scoring game against editor. Seriously, your mate needs to back off.


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2015)

poptyping said:


> This is the second time that he's started his crap with me recently. I don't want to be part of some bullshit point scoring game against editor. Seriously, your mate needs to back off.


-I can't see how he's started anything with you.

-What bullshit point scoring game against editor?

-Which mate?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 3, 2015)

editor said:


> What's the story with these homes on the corner of Barrington Road/St James's Cres being demolished?
> View attachment 67195


I'm sure it's been discussed before back when the planning application went in.
_5.10. The accommodation schedule below identifies the proposed mix of housing units. The
proposed housing mix for both the affordable and market housing broadly responds to the evidence
of need and demand for different sizes of homes identified in the SHMA, the Council’s Housing Strategy and the London Plan. _
				 Affordable	 %						Market		  % 
1 Bed			9			   39		   1 Bed		 24		   30 
2 Bed			5			   22		   2 Bed		 56		   69 
3 Bed			9			   39		   3 Bed		   1			1 

Total			23							 Total		  81 

_5.11. The proposed housing mix is, therefore, in accordance with national and local policy. Furthermore, this approach to housing mix has been agreed with officers through pre-application discussions as a predominance of 2-bed units is fitting to this area. 
 
_
Designer is Indigo of Worple Road Wimbledon.  The developer is Aragon Prioperty Ventures (whoever they might be).


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone know what the "better" means, or is just marketing guff?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Anyone know what the "better" means, or is just marketing guff?
> 
> View attachment 67228



Better are the company that run all Lambeth Leisure Centres.  In fact they run loads across London.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Better are the company that run all Lambeth Leisure Centres.  In fact they run loads across London.


Ah, OK. That's something I've learnt today!


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2015)

That crappy 'B Our Guest' sign looks particularly shite these days.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I'm sure it's been discussed before back when the planning application went in.
> _5.10. The accommodation schedule below identifies the proposed mix of housing units. The
> proposed housing mix for both the affordable and market housing broadly responds to the evidence
> of need and demand for different sizes of homes identified in the SHMA, the Council’s Housing Strategy and the London Plan. _
> ...


a young company based in stevenage apparently http://companycheck.co.uk/company/08592636


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2015)

Onket said:


> -I can't see how he's started anything with you.
> 
> -What bullshit point scoring game against editor?
> 
> -Which mate?



You'd have to read the previous comments to pick up on the subtle bullshit at work here. But really, I've spent more time on this than it deserves already. I'm not going to reply about this again.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 3, 2015)

editor said:


> That crappy 'B Our Guest' sign looks particularly shite these days.
> 
> View attachment 67229



When I dropped by that way a few months ago, I momentarily misread it as 'bourgeois' and thought it some political statement. Then I realised it said 'B Our Guest' @self.


----------



## tompound (Feb 3, 2015)

editor said:


> That crappy 'B Our Guest' sign looks particularly shite these days.
> 
> View attachment 67229



I got an email from the artist the other day informing about a t-shirt that he's made based on the image (see attached)


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 3, 2015)

I am enjoying the current urban themed window display in Morleys department store
which features a "graffiti" backdrop and some impressive life size plastic pitbull type dogs
hopefully they will go to good home once their residency is over and not just into a skip out the back


----------



## Crispy (Feb 3, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> When I dropped by that way a few months ago, I momentarily misread it as 'bourgeois' and thought it some political statement. Then I realised it said 'B Our Guest' @self.


I spent several years trying to figure out what Bourgést meant in French.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 3, 2015)

poptyping said:


> You'd have to read the previous comments to pick up on the subtle bullshit at work here. But really, I've spent more time on this than it deserves already. I'm not going to reply about this again.



I don't think it's subtle, they both have form longer than Lester Piggott. They are relentless and i think at least one of them enjoys inflicting psychological abuse.


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I don't think it's subtle, they both have form longer than Lester Piggott. They are relentless and i think at least one of them enjoys inflicting psychological abuse.


Who? Name names.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> I am enjoying the current urban themed window display in Morleys department store
> which features a "graffiti" backdrop and some impressive life size plastic pitbull type dogs
> hopefully they will go to good home once their residency is over and not just into a skip out the back


They removed the plastic dog poo though. Someone got VERY outraged about that.


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2015)

editor said:


> That crappy 'B Our Guest' sign looks particularly shite these days.
> 
> View attachment 67229



Although to be fair it does not matter one bit due to all the letters being covered in tags from complete cunts 'artists'.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I spent several years trying to figure out what Bourgést meant in French.


You definitely weren't the only one.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 3, 2015)

Rushy said:


> You definitely weren't the only one.



Me too. Until today, I thought we were twinned with somewhere in France.


----------



## buscador (Feb 3, 2015)

Rushy said:


> You definitely weren't the only one.



I thought it was some advertising thing for Bon Marché that was far too French and sophisticated for me to understand.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 3, 2015)

editor said:


> That crappy 'B Our Guest' sign looks particularly shite these days.
> 
> View attachment 67229


 There's lots of crude tagging round about there high up. Stuff above phone corner looks really crappy. Taggers with heads for heights.



cuppa tee said:


> I am enjoying the current urban themed window display in Morleys department store
> which features a "graffiti" backdrop and some impressive life size plastic pitbull type dogs
> hopefully they will go to good home once their residency is over and not just into a skip out the back


 I thought that was particularly rubbish display - not sure what to make of the dogs. 
I liked it when one of the posters in the Topshop windows had fallen off the wall covering the seated mannequin like it had floored her, last week.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Good to see several posters expressing their disgust at the price of this brunch whilst also commenting on their own trips to actual Berlin the costs of which are presumably less than the £22 which is more than some people in Brixton spend on their groceries for a year etc etc etc.



And if you happen to be going to Berlin for your annual (or in the case of me and Greebo, quadrennial) holiday, and are expressing a wish to have an _al fresco_ brunch while there, what then?
Idiot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 3, 2015)

editor said:


> People taking an actual holiday? OMG!!! Well, that clearly completely nullifies any criticism, comments or opinions they may hold about food and restaurant-related businesses opening in their area.
> 
> After all,_ if they took a holiday once_....



Curse us for wishing to holiday somewhere, and daring to seek a brunch while there, when we could have had a "Berlin Brunch" for £20 from the market, and fulfilled our cosmopolitan urges in Brixton!


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Stop making assumptions about people.


Good advice.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Ah, OK. That's something I've learnt today!


The Rec gym has had a facelift over the last months and now is looking very good indeed. I'd really recommend it. £29,95 a month unlimited anytime access. Not cheap but half the price of the Soho Gyms on Clapham High street. To be fair the Soho Gym is quite a bit better but it's also 60 notes a month.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 3, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Good advice.



You're a bit late to the party.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2015)

poptyping said:


> You're a bit late to the party.


Oh. Ok...


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2015)

Party? That would imply the hypocritical ridiculousness displayed on this thread time and time again is somehow fun.


----------



## han (Feb 3, 2015)

[emoji15]


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 3, 2015)

I've reworked it a bit but admit that image manipulation is not one of my strong points.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2015)

han said:


> [emoji15]


Do you have your own set of emojis, Han?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 3, 2015)

Could we have a little less bunfight please? Thank you.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> And if you happen to be going to Berlin for your annual (or in the case of me and Greebo, quadrennial) holiday, and are expressing a wish to have an _al fresco_ brunch while there, what then?
> Idiot.


Then I wish you a happy holiday and that you enjoy as many alfresco brunches as you want while you are there. Are you pretending to think I have said it's wrong for people to go on holiday? The whole point of this is the repeated comments about how X costs more than Y spends on basic living costs per week/month/year. Some event/restaurant/whatever in Brixton is criticised on the basis of what it costs, and then that amount of money is placed against another amount which represents what some of Brixton's most hard-up have to live off. And the underlying implication is that there's some kind of moral problem with money being spent frivolously in Brixton when it's in the context of the poverty of some who live nearby. Well, you can argue there is if you want but then at least be consistent, instead of cherry picking certain examples like, say, this Berlin Brunch - which I won't certainly be wasting any of my money on - but I'm not going to judge those who do, in the sneering way that comes round again and again on this thread. 

If people are going to imply that there's something wrong with this frivolous spending on eating out, then it seems rather as if they don't think they ever engage in the same themselves. Or is it OK if it's conducted outwith the bounds of Brixton?

I'm not going to criticise you or anyone else for spending your disposable income on holidays any more than I'm going to criticise some twentysomethings for spending their twenty quid on a faux Berlin Brunch experience. Or the hundreds of people spending fifty quid on a night out at the Dogstar every weekend, as has been going on for years anyway. Or any of the other Brixton bars, restaurants, clubs, venues, whatever.

And my making this point will now be spun into an implication that I don't give a toss about the poor of Brixton, or that I am a cheerleader for the systemic processes that are changing Brixton into something that I don't want any more than many others here. Or perhaps someone particularly disingenuous will twist things into an unpleasant accusation of "psychological abuse" just because I choose not to go along with the lazy, sneery tone of repetitive commentary that seems so often to dominate this thread.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 3, 2015)

That's more +Bunfight I would have said. Perhaps ++Bunfight.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That's more +Bunfight I would have said. Perhaps ++Bunfight.


To be fair, I'm guessing your posts crossed unless Teuchter types at the speed of light.

More critically, are the new emojis like Han's on Urban or from something like tapa talk?


----------



## Winot (Feb 3, 2015)

Rushy said:


> To be fair, I'm guessing your posts crossed unless Teuchter types at the speed of light.
> 
> More critically, are the new emojis like Han's on Urban or from something like tapa talk?



No idea [emoji12][emoji7][emoji16][emoji41][emoji48]


----------



## han (Feb 3, 2015)

Rushy said:


> To be fair, I'm guessing your posts crossed unless Teuchter types at the speed of light.
> 
> More critically, are the new emojis like Han's on Urban or from something like tapa talk?


Tapatalk. 
I only use a phone for Urban now. I actually have to W*RK all day at work these days. [emoji27] 

Actually I generally hate emojis, but I'm trying to be like a cool ironic hipster. Innit bro.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2015)

Does it have anything to compete with ?


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Could we have a little less bunfight please? Thank you.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 3, 2015)

The Beehive is offering what must surely be the best value Valentines Day feast in town.........


----------



## han (Feb 3, 2015)

God, I [emoji175] Wetherspoons.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2015)

I was wondering how to surprise my girlfriend.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Curse us for wishing to holiday somewhere, and daring to seek a brunch while there, when we could have had a "Berlin Brunch" for £20 from the market, and fulfilled our cosmopolitan urges in Brixton!


You've got your terminology a bit confused here. AFAIK this is a £20 lunch from Market House, rather than "the market".
BTW I would be more likely to have a day trip to Berlin on Ryan Air for £19.99 and sandwiches from Lidl rather than a £20 "brunch" at Market House.


----------



## Onket (Feb 3, 2015)

Save Lambeth Libraries petition-

https://www.change.org/p/london-borough-of-lambeth-save-lambeth-libraries


----------



## colacubes (Feb 3, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I was wondering how to surprise my girlfriend.



You are all amateurs.  My OH is the most romantic man in Brixton and has promised me this treat in the Valentines offers in Lidl this week 





http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=20562

Sorry ladies but he's mine


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2015)

colacubes said:


> You are all amateurs.  My OH is the most romantic man in Brixton and has promised me this treat in the Valentines offers in Lidl this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had access to the power of tapatalk I'd ROFL.


----------



## han (Feb 3, 2015)

[emoji23]


----------



## Winot (Feb 3, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That's more +Bunfight I would have said. Perhaps ++Bunfight.



I didn't think there were any personal attacks in the post. It seemed to me that he was just taking advantage of what Editor said in the January thread:



> Everyone is free to post their opinions on Brixton matters, unedited.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm gonna spend all my money on myself....so there!


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 3, 2015)

colacubes said:


> You are all amateurs.  My OH is the most romantic man in Brixton and has promised me this treat in the Valentines offers in Lidl this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats reminded of the time we bought a flat pack gas bbq in Argos. After "helping" my wife put it together for an hour, but only succeeding in generating ever smaller pieces of the bbq, she suggested I might like a few pints in the Canterbury.

She joined me about 45 mins later having assembled it and carrying the makings of a bbq meal. I did the cooking though, I am the fucking man after all.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 4, 2015)

Back to B Our Guest - if my memory serves me right then the sign was part of the Brixton Expo that took place in 2003. I quite like the sign. It has a faded glory that no one with any authority can be arsed to touch. It is one of the last remaining symbols of old Brixton (which actually was becoming Nu Brixton, even then...)


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Back to B Our Guest - if my memory serves me right then the sign was part of the Brixton Expo that took place in 2003. I quite like the sign. It has a faded glory that no one with any authority can be arsed to touch. It is one of the last remaining symbols of old Brixton (which actually was becoming Nu Brixton, even then...)


It'll probably soon be saying, "Waitrose this way" (points to former site of businesses in arches in Atlantic Road).


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 4, 2015)

I hope we get a decent sized Waitrose


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I hope we get a decent sized Waitrose


Do you really? Personally, I hope that the small businesses who have been serving Brixton for decades get to stay where they are.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't mean in the arches, there's not enough room


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I don't mean in the arches, there's not enough room


Where do you propose wedging in yet another large supermarket then, and who will have to make way for it?


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 4, 2015)

Anywhere between the high street and my home and whoever currently occupies that site


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Anywhere between the high street and my home and whoever currently occupies that site


If you like them that much, it may be quicker for you to just move next to an existing Waitrose site rather than wait in hope of one arriving near you.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2015)

building behind popes road toilets.
Yard behind wahaca
...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Then I wish you a happy holiday and that you enjoy as many alfresco brunches as you want while you are there. Are you pretending to think I have said it's wrong for people to go on holiday?



I'm not pretending anything. I was simply explaining that not all (nor any, AFAICS) of us are "jetsetters", and that in most cases we won't be jetting off to Berlin to enjoy a "Berlin Brunch", we'll be enjoying same as part of a (long-awaited) holiday.



> The whole point of this is the repeated comments about how X costs more than Y spends on basic living costs per week/month/year. Some event/restaurant/whatever in Brixton is criticised on the basis of what it costs, and then that amount of money is placed against another amount which represents what some of Brixton's most hard-up have to live off. And the underlying implication is that there's some kind of moral problem with money being spent frivolously in Brixton when it's in the context of the poverty of some who live nearby.



Of course there's a moral issue, but it goes far wider than Brixton. That said, people here use Brixton as the example because we live here, we see the poverty, and we see the effect that expensive clubs, bars and restaurants are having, especially as some, perhaps a majority of those outlets, repatriate their profits outside the area.  That might not bother the majority of posters, or even more than a tiny minority of Brixton residents, but it bothers me because I've been watching this happen in different parts of south London for over 40 years now, and I'm fairly well-acquainted with how the story plays out.



> Well, you can argue there is if you want but then at least be consistent, instead of cherry picking certain examples like, say, this Berlin Brunch - which I won't certainly be wasting any of my money on - but I'm not going to judge those who do, in the sneering way that comes round again and again on this thread.



And who is it judging what comprises sneering, and who is sneering, teuchter? You who won't judge how people spend their money, but are happy to judge posters whose worldview and morality differ from yours?



> If people are going to imply that there's something wrong with this frivolous spending on eating out, then it seems rather as if they don't think they ever engage in the same themselves. Or is it OK if it's conducted outwith the bounds of Brixton?



In my own case, I *don't* "eat out". Most restaurants aren't disability-friendly in terms of accessibility *yet*, and likely won't be until accessibility is mandatory - even then, it'll only apply to new-build.
I'm not sure people are objecting to "frivolous spending when eating out". It appears to me that the objection is to the price _per se_, and perhaps to the knock-on effect that higher prices can have on other outlets. We've already seen "local" restaurants closing over the last few years because of rent/lease cost issues. I certainly worry that _rentiers_ are encouraged by higher prices in "entertainment"-based outlets such as club, pubs and restaurants, and that this feeds an already-existing problem for locals.



> I'm not going to criticise you or anyone else for spending your disposable income on holidays any more than I'm going to criticise some twentysomethings for spending their twenty quid on a faux Berlin Brunch experience. Or the hundreds of people spending fifty quid on a night out at the Dogstar every weekend, as has been going on for years anyway. Or any of the other Brixton bars, restaurants, clubs, venues, whatever.


I don't object to people spending their money as they wish.
I find spending £20 on a "_faux_ Berlin Brunch experience" sad. I find it sad for 2 reasons:
1) As you've already noted, it's likely to be inauthentic.
2) You're unlikely to pay the Euro equivalent of £20 on brunch in Berlin even at a decent quality restaurant, rather than a cafe.  



> And my making this point will now be spun into an implication that I don't give a toss about the poor of Brixton, or that I am a cheerleader for the systemic processes that are changing Brixton into something that I don't want any more than many others here. Or perhaps someone particularly disingenuous will twist things into an unpleasant accusation of "psychological abuse" just because I choose not to go along with the lazy, sneery tone of repetitive commentary that seems so often to dominate this thread.



Have you seen yourself in this martyr role for long, or is it a fairly new thing?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I hope we get a decent sized Waitrose





editor said:


> Where do you propose wedging in yet another large supermarket then, and who will have to make way for it?


Could try fitting it in behind the Walton Lodge Laundry façade - though that does not seem to be Lexadon's current business model for the site.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Could we have a little less bunfight please? Thank you.



That's right, ruin the thread, why don't you?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> You've got your terminology a bit confused here. AFAIK this is a £20 lunch from Market House, rather than "the market".
> BTW I would be more likely to have a day trip to Berlin on Ryan Air for £19.99 and sandwiches from Lidl rather than a £20 "brunch" at Market House.



Fair dos! As I'm mostly housebound nowadays, I'm not up-to-date on the retail topography of central Brixton.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2015)

Onket said:


> Save Lambeth Libraries petition-
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/london-borough-of-lambeth-save-lambeth-libraries



Signed, as I live in hope of someone at the Town Hall developing a conscience.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2015)

colacubes said:


> You are all amateurs.  My OH is the most romantic man in Brixton and has promised me this treat in the Valentines offers in Lidl this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do I get the feeling that you're going to stick it somewhere horrible?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 4, 2015)

Just been offered a bribe of over £100,000




Spoiler: Bribe


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2015)

Loads of space between the tracks on Pope's Road for a full-sized supermarket.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Loads of space between the tracks on Pope's Road for a full-sized supermarket.


That space seems to have already been bagsied.






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/...lage-and-build-a-15-storey-residential-block/


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Do you really? Personally, I hope that the small businesses who have been serving Brixton for decades get to stay where they are.



And IMO that's the crux, because removing those small businesses from the retail equation often has a bad effect on the poorer parts of the community. I watched this happen in North Battersea in the early '80s, and it eventually meant that about 2/3rds of the local independent retailers selling "everyday" stuff to the local "poor" were gone, replaced by restaurants, delis and shops selling _objets_. Even the street market on Battersea High St shrank to half the size, and went from being open daily, 6 days a week, to being only open Thursday to Saturday. Northcote Rd was somewhat luckier, in that the street market there was more resistant to change and served a much larger spread of the population of Battersea, but even then quite a few of the shops morphed from places selling household goods and "ethnic cuisine" ingredients, into restaurants, wine bars, estate agencies or "novelty goods" stores like the (nice but expensive) shop selling wooden toys.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Loads of space between the tracks on Pope's Road for a full-sized supermarket.


When that was a Tesco's (up to 1985) it was at least as big as the present one on Acre Lane. Didn't have much of a car park though (just the roof AFAIR).


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> When that was a Tesco's (up to 1985) it was at least as big as the present one on Acre Lane. Didn't have much of a car park though (just the roof AFAIR).


Opposite that I think. Behind the toilets.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Opposite that I think. Behind the toilets.


It was where Kwik Save was (now a strip of shops).






http://www.urban75.org/blog/lost-scenes-of-brixton-the-coal-depot-at-popes-road/


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Opposite that I think. Behind the toilets.


Surely Crispy was being disingenuously ironic - anybody who was in Brixton before 1985 would remember the Pope's Road Tescos.

The building you are referring to used to be Station Road Furniture Store, but has languished in a derelict state for 20 years. Not sure why.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Surely Crispy was being disingenuously ironic - anybody who was in Brixton before 1985 would remember the Pope's Road Tescos.
> 
> The building you are referring to used to be Station Road Furniture Store, but has languished in a derelict state for 20 years. Not sure why.


I can tell you why: £££££££££.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

editor said:


> It was where Kwik Save was (now a strip of shops).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful 1956 photo on there. I hadn't relised that the Popes road car park was originally terraced houses (look like 298-320 Coldharbour, and maybe Somerleyton/Sussex Rds etc)


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2015)

editor said:


> It was where Kwik Save was (now a strip of shops).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always assumed quick save was on the right of that pic with the pink signage?


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 4, 2015)

editor said:


> Where do you propose wedging in yet another large supermarket then, and who will have to make way for it?


I'd swap Foxtons for Waitrose in a heartbeat!

TBF, I'd swap Foxtons for anything.....


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I always assumed quick save was on the right of that pic with the pink signage?


For the avoidance of doubt for the obtuse among us their sign looked like this:

They had a peculiar  arrangement in the shop. It was full width at the back but the front 25% or so of the shop was like a half-width arcade with a shop selling cuddly toys and soft furnishings to the left and a concession selling cold meat, eggs and cheeses on the right.

My most cherished memory of the place was when I smashed a large bottle of red wine (on the the customer side of the checkout), having just paid. The cashier very helpfully sent me to get another (at Kwik Save's expense).

The other great thing about them from my point of view was they sold Park Drive cigarettes. Probably illegal now - but when I smoked I wanted a bit of nicotine in my cigarettes, not this namby pamby lite stuff we are stuck with now.

I thought Kwik Save was an excellent addition to the Brixton "offer" and was sad to see them close. Allegedly they closed in a wrangle over renewing their lease.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I thought Kwik Save was an excellent addition to the Brixton "offer" and was sad to see them close. Allegedly they closed in a wrangle over renewing their lease.


I was a regular at Kwik Save. They were part of the great Baked Bean Price Wars of Brixton, which was then followed by the lesser remembered Bleach Price War. Heady days!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

editor said:


> I was a regular at Kwik Save. They were part of the great Baked Bean Price Wars of Brixton, which was then followed by the lesser remembered Bleach Price War. Heady days!


I remember the 3p large cans of Baked Beans. In those days Kwik Save was definitely cheapest in Brixton like Lidl is at the moment.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I remember the 3p large cans of Baked Beans. In those days Kwik Save was definitely cheapest in Brixton like Lidl is at the moment.


And don't forget the super-stripped down French (?) supermarket that opened up where Joy was. They were part of the Bean Wars!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

editor said:


> And don't forget the super-stripped down French (?) supermarket that opened up where Joy was. They were part of the Bean Wars!


I remember that one too - I thought it was locally owned but the staff mostly seemed French speaking - probably students given their age. The shop didn't last long though.

I was just looking up Iceland and they applied for planning permission in 1987, so I guess they've been around in Brixton since then - a lot longer than I thought. They weren't a discounter in those days.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Surely Crispy was being disingenuously ironic - anybody who was in Brixton before 1985 would remember the Pope's Road Tescos.



I was running round a primary school playground in Bristol in 1985, but even still, you're right I did know the POpe's Road site used to be a supermarket


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 4, 2015)

....

wrong forum


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 4, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> When I dropped by that way a few months ago, I momentarily misread it as 'bourgeois' and thought it some political statement. Then I realised it said 'B Our Guest' @self.


I've mis-read it as 'bourgeois' since it went up.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2015)

The flattened crossing lights are still strewn across Coldharbour lane, but now sport a natty hat.







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/02/brixtons-fallen-street-crossing-light-gets-a-natty-orange-hat/


----------



## T & P (Feb 4, 2015)

They haven't removed it _yet_???

If I were an ambulance-chasing type with a high pain threshold I'd be going there to trip over it and get a few grand compensation. I thought the one thing local authorities were fastidiously efficient about was H&S... This is pisspoor.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 4, 2015)

Any fool knows that the perfect place for an Aldi or Waitrose is on Effra Rd. Does anyone actually use that Currys anyway?


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 4, 2015)

I annually return a 'broken' laptop under warranty and replace it for a new one. 

Every time I go in I swear to my self it's the last time I'll cross the threshold.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 4, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Any fool knows that the perfect place for an Aldi or Waitrose is on Effra Rd. Does anyone actually use that Currys anyway?


2 reams of A4 for 4.99 and a sonos bridge last week. Oh. And a can of air.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 4, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Any fool knows that the perfect place for an Aldi or Waitrose is on Effra Rd. Does anyone actually use that Currys anyway?



we do - it's a bit like an electronics lending library.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 4, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Any fool knows that the perfect place for an Aldi or Waitrose is on Effra Rd. Does anyone actually use that Currys anyway?



Its one of the few places I can carry a TV home from.

Always annoys me the way the entrance welcomes cars and make pedestrians walk the long way round and then fend for themselves.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 4, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Just been offered a bribe of over £100,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is offering such a bribe?  Is that even legal?  is it so they can make you homeless in the future?


----------



## Winot (Feb 4, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Its one of the few places I can carry a TV home from.
> 
> Always annoys me the way the entrance welcomes cars and make pedestrians walk the long way round and then fend for themselves.



It's like an out-of-town shopping centre but in town.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 4, 2015)

Winot said:


> It's like an out-of-town shopping centre but in town.


Did they not notice it's in town when they planned it?


----------



## Winot (Feb 4, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Did they not notice it's in town when they planned it?



God only knows. It's horrific anyway.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 4, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Who is offering such a bribe?  Is that even legal?  is it so they can make you homeless in the future?



Thatcher's children. Yes and yes.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 4, 2015)

Saw that electric avenue was still 'closed' - how much shit have they got to clear from those sewers?
Its putting me off shopping.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 4, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Thatcher's children. Yes and yes.


Please name and shame company doing this.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 4, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Please name and shame company doing this.



The Department for Communities and Local Government.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 4, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Saw that electric avenue was still 'closed' - how much shit have they got to clear from those sewers?
> Its putting me off shopping.



They'll be done by 13th Feb according to the signs.  The drains have collapsed again.  This has been happening on and off for at least 10 years and unless you can actually see shit running down the street as in 2005 there's no reason you should be put off.  You can't even smell it. Knackered Victorian sewers with too much pressure on them due to more people than were intended to use them.


----------



## se5 (Feb 4, 2015)

Another bus strike tomorrow - I think all the routes travelling through Lambeth are affected (or as far as I could see arent on the list of routes unaffected at https://www.tfl.gov.uk/campaign/bus-strike) so the only buses running will be being driven by scabs


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Who is offering such a bribe?  Is that even legal?  is it so they can make you homeless in the future?


I got one of these (again). What's the point of leafleting streets like Colharbour Lane which are either owner occupied or privately let - except for 310 Coldharbour Lane which is guarded by Guardians (presumably a Lambeth "street property" awaiting auction).


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Saw that electric avenue was still 'closed' - how much shit have they got to clear from those sewers? Its putting me off shopping.


Most likely it's the effect of years of "pop-up" urinals!
I saw two massive pump-out vehicles in reserve outside the Karibu on Monday night.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2015)

se5 said:


> Another bus strike tomorrow - I think all the routes travelling through Lambeth are affected (or as far as I could see arent on the list of routes unaffected at https://www.tfl.gov.uk/campaign/bus-strike) so the only buses running will be being driven by scabs


Why is  TFL not mentioning Coldharbour Lane is closed eastbound from Barrington Road. It's causing mayhem. Yet when I walk up to Tescos its like a normal utility situation - they've coned off half the road and disappeared until after the weekend.
TFL seem to be in the NHS stakes for chronic incapability if you ask me.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 4, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Of course there's a moral issue, but it goes far wider than Brixton. That said, people here use Brixton as the example because we live here, we see the poverty, and we see the effect that expensive clubs, bars and restaurants are having, especially as some, perhaps a majority of those outlets, repatriate their profits outside the area.  That might not bother the majority of posters, or even more than a tiny minority of Brixton residents, but it bothers me because I've been watching this happen in different parts of south London for over 40 years now, and I'm fairly well-acquainted with how the story plays out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






A more affluent population is moving into Brixton. This means that businesses and landlords have a wealthier market to cater for. This has the consequence that some of those less wealthy who have been living here for some time are priced out of housing and/or find that their shopping and entertainment options narrow. I think we can agree that this is happening, and that these are not consequences we like to see.

So, what to do about it? That question has to involve considering the causes rather than just the symptoms. It's caused of course by things taking effect on a much larger scale than Brixton and these are indeed much discussed on here, on other threads at least. There's lots of stuff that could happen to ameliorate the situation. Rent caps. Tenancy law reform. More social housing. Protecting existing social housing. Making developers stick to their affordable housing quotas. Planning policy intervening, at a local and national level. No doubt you could much more to this list.

These things get a mention but so often they seem to be drowned out, on this thread in particular, by a focus on the symptoms. Discussion at length of what type of people are spending what amounts of money where and on what. The way they are dressed. The way they speak. That the events they are attending are not "authentic". That the food isn't served on plates. That the cocktails have silly names. How much they are paying for something that they could have bought in Iceland for 50p.

Can't deny that I sometimes indulge in making fun of that stuff too. But it seems to me that relatively harmless piss-taking gets mixed up on here with the anger about the wider changes in Brixton and then it's not just having a bit of a laugh about what other people get up to; it's a kind of attack/judgementalism disguised as something more benign. An attack on a vaguely defined group of people. Poshos out, yuppies out, hipsters out. You don't need to give me a lecture on why it's not the same thing as saying "no blacks or Irish". I get that and I think most readers of this thread do too. The point is not whether it's "as bad" as that but that it's wrongheaded for similar reasons. Lazy thinking that doesn't help do anything about the underlying issues. I would argue counterproductive, even.

You say you "don't object to people spending their money as they wish". If you say so, but I see a lot of posts on this thread which as far as I can see revolve around just that. There definitely seem to be objections to people spending a certain amount on certain things. Why otherwise these cost comparisons of restaurant meal vs weekly shopping bill. Or tasting-menu tours vs volunteer local history walking tours. Or popup dinner vs 2 pints in the Albert.

On the other hand you say the objection is to the price "per se". So there is an objection to certain things costing more than a certain amount. Ok. So this is presumably an objection to the businesses rather than the customers. But what exactly is the objection to and what is supposed to happen differently? Should the businesses set their prices lower than what they can get away with? At some unspecified discount to whatever the going rate is? Does whether or not they live locally affect how they should set their prices? Should they reduce their prices even if their rent is going up? You talk about the "knock-on effect that higher prices can have on other outlets" as if those higher prices aren't already the knock-on effect of something else. It's just an "objection" to symptoms rather than causes again, is it not?

And like the "objections" to the spending of money in certain ways, the "objections" to businesses seem so often to turning into an attack on a person or a percieved person or type of person. Suddenly the size of their kitchen seems to be part of the objection and in effect we are back to judging them on "spending their money as they wish". And why do small scale operations like the market tour get such a disproportionate amount of flak compared to, say, any number of nightclubs which must turn over sums that are orders of magnitude greater? It looks suspiciously like these objections aren't just the result of concern about the overall story that's playing out but are somewhat selective. Maybe some have a tendency to turn a blind eye to those establishments they themselves like to attend, despite them being every bit tied up in the "overall story"?

By the way, I haven't actually said that I don't "judge" anyone. I am liable to come to certain conclusions about people according to their apparent wealth. Of course it's not totally irrelevant; people's wealth can indicate how they are likely to percieve the world and what their vested interests might be. But when people are making comment on the wealth and spending choices of others (either individuals or perceived groups) it's a bit rich to act all indignant when it's pointed out that maybe they themselves are fairly privileged relative to the benchmark they are using (ie Brixton's poorest) to make their pronouncements. Because ultimately the only argument being made is a simplictic one that something is expensive relative to something else.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 4, 2015)

Back on topic, the editors bean link is the nearest to a hug from the Internet as it's possible. This is gold:
_
"According to The Grocer, the retail trade magazine, its rivals' prices are the lowest for 101 years.

Historians at Heinz, which introduced tinned baked beans in 1901, say beans were by no means the cheap product they are today. They were introduced to the market at nine old pence - the equivalent after inflation of pounds 1.50 at today's prices."_


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Back on topic, the editors bean link is the nearest to a hug from the Internet as it's possible. This is gold:
> _
> "According to The Grocer, the retail trade magazine, its rivals' prices are the lowest for 101 years.
> 
> Historians at Heinz, which introduced tinned baked beans in 1901, say beans were by no means the cheap product they are today. They were introduced to the market at nine old pence - the equivalent after inflation of pounds 1.50 at today's prices."_


I think I'd like to go for a drink with a Heinz historian.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 5, 2015)

editor said:


> I think I'd like to go for a drink with a Heinz historian.



Probably better to have a drink in the beer garden rather than the bar unless you've got a heavy cold


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## CH1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>



Is that the Greek Finance Minster?


----------



## technical (Feb 5, 2015)

Strike didn't seem to be having much effect this morning - I forgot it was on during walk to tube station given number of buses out there


----------



## Neil G (Feb 5, 2015)

Another great night hosting the Robes Project at St Matthew's Church. 20 people with nowhere else to stay were given a hearty meal, a warm bed for the night and a cooked breakfast in the morning. More info here.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2015)

People with table cloths for heads!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> People with table cloths for heads!



its a sorry indictment of modern society that so many people with table cloths for heads are homeless.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> its a sorry indictment of modern society that so many people with table cloths for heads are homeless.



Negative attitudes towards Gingham are ingrained in our racist society


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2015)

We're a white table-cloth supremacist society


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 5, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> We're a white table-cloth supremacist society



Britain's finest!


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

I think I've found out why this shop that apparently sells barely anything apart from a few trinkets for the well-heeled can afford to be on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone know what's replacing this piece of Brixton history?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2015)

editor said:


> View attachment 67337
> 
> I think I've found out why this shop that apparently sells barely anything apart from a few trinkets for the well-heeled can afford to be on Coldharbour Lane.


Money launderer?


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Money launderer?


There are so many snappy answers to that but I'd best keep quiet.


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Anyone know what's replacing this piece of Brixton history?
> 
> View attachment 67338


I believe the owners of the building are turning it into a bar of some sort


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> I believe the owners of the building are turning it into a bar of some sort


I was just thinking to myself, "Surely there's not enough bars along that stretch" too!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 5, 2015)

editor said:


> View attachment 67337
> 
> I think I've found out why this shop that apparently sells barely anything apart from a few trinkets for the well-heeled can afford to be on Coldharbour Lane.



Tell us


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Tell us


How about the daughter of the richest man in Brixton?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 5, 2015)

editor said:


> How about the daughter of the richest man in Brixton?



Lexadon dude?


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Lexadon dude?


That's what I heard. That shop is almost comically devoid of anything remotely useful to normal people.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks quite nice to me, although I've never been in. Does it just sell soft furnishings type stuff?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Looks quite nice to me, although I've never been in. Does it just sell soft furnishings type stuff?


Seems a fundamental fail if you can't work out what a shop does from its window display.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> That's what I heard. That shop is almost comically devoid of anything remotely useful to normal people.


You could say the same about the place next door that is selling babygros at £27 a pop.


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2015)

edItor said:


> View attachment 67337
> 
> I think I've found out why this shop that apparently sells barely anything apart from a few trinkets for the well-heeled can afford to be on Coldharbour Lane.


This post is the messageboard equivalent of the 'click bait' you appear to dislike so much.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2015)

Disastrous:

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/02/...along-atlantic-road-and-brixton-station-road/


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> View attachment 67337
> 
> I think I've found out why this shop that apparently sells barely anything apart from a few trinkets for the well-heeled can afford to be on Coldharbour Lane.


I was wondering what on earth this place did...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> How about the daughter of the richest man in Brixton?



JERRY BUILDER!!!


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> Anyone know what's replacing this piece of Brixton history?
> 
> View attachment 67338



according to this licensing application[ pdf] it will be a bar trading as "Jack be Nimble"
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1807.pdf

the names on the application are James French and Lockie Ashley-Holligan
by coincidence if you check the facebook profile of the head honcho of the "soon come" Boomburger
https://www.facebook.com/joshua.lisser?fref=ts
both names crop up in his friends list, and at least one of them attended the same £11,000 a term public school in Dorset as him
small world innit ?


----------



## madolesance (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> Anyone know what's replacing this piece of Brixton history?
> 
> View attachment 67338



Something that requires an awful lot of plug sockets. Have a look through the window and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 6, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> according to this licensing application[ pdf] it will be a bar trading as "Jack be Nimble"
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1807.pdf
> 
> the names on the application are James French and Lockie Ashley-Holligan
> ...



Just as these types are being priced out of living in Notting Hill and being forced to live here, they are being priced out of opening bars in Notting Hill and being forced to open them here


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Just as these types are being priced out of living in Notting Hill and being forced to live here, they are being priced out of opening bars in Notting Hill and being forced to open them here


Is this the new West Indian burger joint opening on station road?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Is this the new West Indian burger joint opening on station road?


Sorry I was being dumb, got it now! Atlantic road.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Is this the new West Indian burger joint opening on station road?


There are two separate ventures being opened by alumni of Bryanston School
one is the burger joint on station road, the second is the bar on Atlantic Road


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Just as these types are being priced out of living in Notting Hill and being forced to live here, they are being priced out of opening bars in Notting Hill and being forced to open them here


Forced ?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Onket said:


> This post is the messageboard equivalent of the 'click bait' you appear to dislike so much.


It was actually just a little bit of fun designed to spark some guesses and interaction.
Click bait usually requires a link to click on too.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Want to launch your very own Brixton pop up event? Here’s all the ideas you’ll ever need



thepopupgenerator


----------



## leanderman (Feb 6, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Forced ?



If they want to buy a flat or open a bar,  yes, forced. Because prices are now too high in their natural habitat.


----------



## technical (Feb 6, 2015)

Whats the problem on Brixton Hill? Closed off to traffic for some reason


----------



## leanderman (Feb 6, 2015)

technical said:


> Whats the problem on Brixton Hill? Closed off to traffic for some reason



Motorcyclist knocked down by car. Looked very nasty.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 6, 2015)

Gah. Being forced to buy a flat or open a bar in Brixton. Sounds ghastly.


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> Want to launch your very own Brixton pop up event? Here’s all the ideas you’ll ever need
> 
> 
> 
> thepopupgenerator




Salvaged Taxidermy Drive-In Fete 

How could it possibly fail?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

T & P said:


> Salvaged Taxidermy Drive-In Fete
> 
> How could it possibly fail?


*Rings up pater and asks for funding


----------



## leanderman (Feb 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Gah. Being forced to buy a flat or open a bar in Brixton. Sounds ghastly.



I imagine that's exactly what their parents think.


----------



## Winot (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> Seems a fundamental fail if you can't work out what a shop does from its window display.



'Omnis' means it sells everything I think.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Winot said:


> 'Omnis' means it sells everything I think.


Shopping list: 
1. Milk
2. Bread
3. Everything


----------



## Winot (Feb 6, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> according to this licensing application[ pdf] it will be a bar trading as "Jack be Nimble"
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1807.pdf
> 
> the names on the application are James French and Lockie Ashley-Holligan
> ...



I wonder how much of this went on in the pre-Internet age and we just didn't know?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2015)

Winot said:


> 'Omnis' means it sells everything I think.



I went in to buy everything, but they were only selling nothing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2015)

So today's news is that the posh boys are renting all the spaces to like, open shit up and that, and sell like stuff that's cool, and shit, to like all the other posh boys that are like moving down here and that....cos like mum and dad can invest and that and they can get some like tax breaks and shit while the posh boys gallivant about owning and shit and like being grown up and keeping it real with like proper jamaican burgers and shit.

I always appreciate an authentic Jamaican Hamburger.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2015)

People should be taxed on giving their kids money! It would stop a lot of stoopid shit happening


----------



## thatguyhex (Feb 6, 2015)

An occasional poster writes: I didn't have the time last month to look at Urban much and only just now had the chance to read through the huge discussion in the last monthly thread. I would have made this post in it otherwise. Sorry if this strays into territory that people are sick of seeing after the other week.



leanderman said:


> Just as these types are being priced out of living in Notting Hill.


It's not just "these types". I grew up in Notting Hill because my parents moved into a flat on Notting Hill Gate in the seventies when the name of the area was still a byword for race riot. They never had particularly much money and, growing up, neither did I. When I left home - a few years before some Urbanites had a walk around - I had to do so with the knowledge that I would almost certainly never be able to live in my own neighbourhood again. Not that it really feels like my neighbourhood any more. The Portobello Road I grew up with is gone, antiques market traders replaced by a giant fucking All Saints, the 163-year-old butcher's shop forced to close by the landlord doubling the rent, etc, etc. It's turned into a tourist hell (more than it ever was) with only scraps of character remaining. And they're blatantly on the way out.

Even though you had only to turn the corner from my block of flats to be standing on a street of millionaires' houses, it was still an area where working class (I guess my family would rate as middle class or something) people could live and get on. When I moved to Brixton three years ago it immediately reminded me of being around Ladbroke Grove, the streets where I attended Carnival maybe twenty times in as many years. A lot is made in this forum of Coldharbour Ward being one of the 10% most deprived in the country, but when you go under the Westway to the north end of Portobello Road you're in Golborne Ward, which is the second most deprived ward in all of London. There was a piece in the Independent about Golborne just a few days ago.

Just to add to the picture, I was also lucky enough to attend a public school, because acing the entrance exam got me a scholarship. I was educated with the children of rich families, much richer than mine ever was or will be. As a result, I have pretty much exactly the kind of posho accent that's so despised around these parts. A couple of months ago I bumped into editor while passing through the South Bank and, while having a chat, compounded that by having to say that I worked - at that time - for a company that facilitated pop up businesses. The perfect storm of a nu-Brixtonite. (A lot of shit is talked about pop ups, but I'll limit getting into the topic to saying here that the vast majority of the ones I worked with were small independent traders and craftspeople doing their hardest to make a living, not £9 "gourmet" hotdog pushers and the like.) 

Even though I only moved in recently, I remember Brixton well enough from the crack market days that people were talking about. In 2000, when I was 19, my second ever job was in an office upstairs from the Goose, now TK Maxx (which always makes it a bit odd whenever I pop in there to buy something). I used to work lates, and go home by catching the N159 from outside Morleys. Just getting to the bus stop on that short walk was always an obstacle course of crackheads with sob stories and dealers. On one occasion that I recall particularly well a guy asked me for money in a brusque way and I ignored him because I was too tired to respond after a knackering day. He kept asking and I resorted to pretending not to speak English and started crossing the road. He replied "oh yeah? I'm gonna fucking stab you mate, I'm gonna stab you." I immediately started walking into the Tube station which still had an open entrance and he veered away and was gone. A few minutes later I was on the bus and going home as usual. I remember how messed up the stretch of Coldharbour Lane was between the Ritzy and the Dogstar, too. Even so, I knew that I loved Brixton. Twelve years later I was extremely happy to be able to move into it, in fact onto that same exact stretch that I previously would have done my best to avoid walking down at night.

I'm not currently living in Brixton, because I was living with someone who's now my ex, and so now I'm not, but I really want to move back. While I was on Coldharbour Lane, pretty much all my day-to-day money that had escaped going towards our fairly modest rent ended up within a couple of blocks of our flat - groceries from Electric Avenue and Noor, home goods from Morleys, eating out in Market Row and Brixton Village, drinking in the Dogstar and Kaff, clubbing at the 414, and so on. I wish I'd taken more advantage of the Brixton Pound while I was here, and will do if I come back. I'll admit freely that I love the indoor markets and that they were and are a major part of why I enjoyed being in the area. More nu-Brixton rope for me to hang myself with, I guess.

*TL;DR* some rando posh noob goes on and on about his yawn-inducing life in vibrant Brixton. I guess I'm just tired of people shitting on Notting Hill. There are a lot of billionaire fucks living there but a lot of normal, struggling human beings live in my home neighbourhood too and it makes me upset seeing its name being used exclusively to refer to its worst inhabitants.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

thatguyhex said:


> A couple of months ago I bumped into editor while passing through the South Bank and, while having a chat, compounded that by having to say that I worked - at that time - for a company that facilitated pop up businesses. The perfect storm of a nu-Brixtonite.


And it was very pleasant to meet you too! 

I've always been of the opinion that I don't really care much where someone is from or how rich they are - it's what they bring to Brixton. Not the Brixton they want to create in their own (upmarket and exclusive) image, but the one that's already here. And that's one of the biggest and saddest changes I've seen in the last 5 years or so: there's far less mixing of people from different backgrounds and cultures. That mix was one of the things that was special to me about Brixton but now it appears we're increasingly living in parallel worlds where money plays the defining and divisive role.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

New Brixton Hill coffee bar self defining themselves as hipsters. At least they're honest, I guess. 

 

(((Brixton Hill)))

(Pic by twistedAM )


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2015)

The shape of their blackboard sign is certainly anything but mainstream.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

T & P said:


> The shape of their blackboard sign is certainly anything but mainstream.


Extra edgy, almost.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2015)

They're very nice and the coffee is too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 6, 2015)

Angles are the new black(board).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 6, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Is this the new West Indian burger joint opening on station road?



I'm led to believe that it's more _faux_ "West Indian" than genuine.


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 6, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> I believe the owners of the building are turning it into a bar of some sort


update, their application was refused so they are turning it into an upmarket gents outfitters or words to that effect


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

This seems to chime with what's happening in Brixton: 


> Ironically enough, their story also sits at the heart of why people who have more money than sense are buying up the most romanticised areas of town. But at this rate, the new arrivals will emerge from their urban condos, and realise they have been chasing ghosts.


A lament for the death of bohemian London - Guardian


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> It was actually just a little bit of fun designed to spark some guesses and interaction.
> Click bait usually requires a link to click on too.


'Equivalent to' is what I said.

So; yes.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> update, their application was refused so they are turning it into an upmarket gents outfitters or words to that effect



thanks for the update, seems the compulsion to open bars that leanderman
mentioned is more of a compulsion to open anything if the location is groovy enough

btw is there anything online about this development or is it the word on the street


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

I've had four visits to the Ferndale Road post office this week. All of them unpleasant. Just had a visit from a colourful character liberally injecting her observations on the queue with racist comments. God I hate this place


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 6, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> thanks for the update, seems the compulsion to open bars that leanderman
> mentioned is more of a compulsion to open anything if the location is groovy enough
> 
> btw is there anything online about this development or is it the word on the street


chatting with their business neighbours this morning one of whom has been chatting with the people fitting it out


----------



## thatguyhex (Feb 6, 2015)

Talking of changes to shops and the like, this morning I was very saddened to see this flyer in the Duck Egg Café.

 

Sitting in the Duck Egg on a quiet weekday morning was one of my little pleasures while I lived here (along with The Breadroom in Market Row while it existed). Now it's going to be reduced to a weekend-only food residency inside a pub. That sucks. And I wonder what's going to take its place at 424?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> chatting with their business neighbours this morning one of whom has been chatting with the people fitting it out



thanks.....


----------



## Manter (Feb 6, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> according to this licensing application[ pdf] it will be a bar trading as "Jack be Nimble"
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1807.pdf
> 
> the names on the application are James French and Lockie Ashley-Holligan
> ...


Google can't find an £11k a term school in Dorset


----------



## thatguyhex (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> And it was very pleasant to meet you too!


Likewise 



editor said:


> I've always been of the opinion that I don't really care much where someone is from or how rich they are - it's what they bring to Brixton. Not the Brixton they want to create in their own (upmarket and exclusive) image, but the one that's already here. And that's one of the biggest and saddest changes I've seen in the last 5 years or so: there's far less mixing of people from different backgrounds and cultures. That mix was one of the things that was special to me about Brixton but now it appears we're increasingly living in parallel worlds where money plays the defining and divisive role.


Definitely. Like, do people actually live in Clifton Mansions? Apparently. I think I've seen people going through the gate once since it was redeveloped. The rest of the time it's like a ghost building, no sign of life. Nothing that makes me think "here is a building full of people that are part of this community".


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> I've had four visits to the Ferndale Road post office this week. All of them unpleasant. Just had a visit from a colourful character liberally injecting her observations on the queue with racist comments. God I hate this place


Why, whywhywhywhy go there? It's only a short walk up Brixton Hill to the one in Nisa which is lovely and quiet. I think I've only endured Ferndale Rd PO twice in 15 years. It's so horrific I always preferred to walk to a different one even when it was my nearest PO.


----------



## cesare (Feb 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> Google can't find an £11k a term school in Dorset


It is for boarders http://www.bryanston.co.uk/fees


----------



## Onket (Feb 6, 2015)

Can we talk about the Post Office in Nisa in Brixton Hill again?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

han said:


> Why, whywhywhywhy go there? It's only a short walk up Brixton Hill to the one in Nisa which is lovely and quiet. I think I've only endured Ferndale Rd PO twice in 15 years. It's so horrific I always preferred to walk to a different one even when it was my nearest PO.


I had to pick up a package that ParcelForce (or whatever they're called) had screwed up the delivery of so much that the sender had given up on it and refunded my money. And today I finally got it from the depths of the Ferndale Rod PO.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

thatguyhex said:


> Likewise
> 
> 
> Definitely. Like, do people actually live in Clifton Mansions? Apparently. I think I've seen people going through the gate once since it was redeveloped. The rest of the time it's like a ghost building, no sign of life. Nothing that makes me think "here is a building full of people that are part of this community".


I got to know a large chunk of the people living there, usually from seeing them in the Albert or in things happening around Brixton. I don't think I've ever met anyone living there now. Shame.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Well I think it would be fair to say the drains are fucked in Electric Avenue again given the size of the hole being dug at the moment.  They've been pumping on and off overnight for a couple of weeks but cancelling the market is quite a big step. This is the deepest hole I've seen since the great summer of raw sewage running down the street in 2005


It's a bit of a mess on Electric Avenue - and pretty tough on the traders which are normally there.


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> I had to pick up a package that ParcelForce (or whatever they're called) had screwed up the delivery of so much that the sender had given up on it and refunded my money. And today I finally got it from the depths of the Ferndale Rod PO.


Oh, so they sent it to your nearest sorting office/PO then. Poor you. I'm lucky, my nearest sorting office is Blenheim Gardens, it's nice in there. My favourite PO in the area is Elm Park Rd, but he does have the tendency to take 2-3 hr lunchbreaks regularly which can be a tad inconvenient. [emoji3] 
I went there at 12pm once, and there was a scrawled note on the door 'saying back at 3'. Their website says they're open at lunchtimes. They never are.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> New Brixton Hill coffee bar self defining themselves as hipsters. At least they're honest, I guess.
> 
> View attachment 67350
> 
> ...



"WE hipsters don't bite!"

A posho education should enable its recipients to recognise the nominative.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 6, 2015)

T & P said:


> The shape of their blackboard sign is certainly anything but mainstream.



It's got an "edgy" edge!


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> "WE hipsters don't bite!"
> 
> A posho education should enable its recipients to recognise the nominative.


They're called F Mondays. Controversial!

https://m.facebook.com/fmondayscoffee?_rdr

They sell "liver cleansing red juice. Hashtag organic.


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> They're called F Mondays. Controversial!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/fmondayscoffee?_rdr
> 
> They sell "liver cleansing red juice. Hashtag organic.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2015)

The great thing about the hotel building site on Electric Lane is that cars can no longer drive through the middle of the market - which has always pissed me off, not just cos it's dangerous, but cos the road is supposed to be closed to traffic between 8.30am and 5.30am.







According to a poster on the hoardings, the works "shouldn't be too noisy" 

Road is gonna be blocked off until April!


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2015)

han said:


> Why, whywhywhywhy go there? It's only a short walk up Brixton Hill to the one in Nisa which is lovely and quiet. I think I've only endured Ferndale Rd PO twice in 15 years. It's so horrific I always preferred to walk to a different one even when it was my nearest PO.


Oi! Ssh...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2015)

Spotted this new(ish) painting nearby….


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Spotted this new(ish) painting nearby….


I like! Where is it?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> I like! Where is it?


In an alleyway just off Clapham High Street…Carpenters Place I think.


----------



## Manter (Feb 6, 2015)

han said:


> Oh, so they sent it to your nearest sorting office/PO then. Poor you. I'm lucky, my nearest sorting office is Blenheim Gardens, it's nice in there. My favourite PO in the area is Elm Park Rd, but he does have the tendency to take 2-3 hr lunchbreaks regularly which can be a tad inconvenient. [emoji3]
> I went there at 12pm once, and there was a scrawled note on the door 'saying back at 3'. Their website says they're open at lunchtimes. They never are.


He's got a v young baby, and he goes to give his wife a break I think. We went there once and there was a note saying family emergency, and it turned out it was labour!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> He's got a v young baby, and he goes to give his wife a break I think. We went there once and there was a note saying family emergency, and it turned out it was labour!



Sounds like she's not pulling her weight, tbh.


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Sounds like she's not pulling her weight, tbh.


[emoji3]


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> He's got a v young baby, and he goes to give his wife a break I think. We went there once and there was a note saying family emergency, and it turned out it was labour!


All is forgiven. [emoji43]


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 6, 2015)

I can't get over your emojis han


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry. I'll stop. [emoji30]


----------



## Greebo (Feb 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> He's got a v young baby, and he goes to give his wife a break I think. <snip>


That'd explain why he looks so tired.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> I've had four visits to the Ferndale Road post office this week. All of them unpleasant. Just had a visit from a colourful character liberally injecting her observations on the queue with racist comments. God I hate this place



I actively avoid it.  Luckily, there's a big post office round the corner from work.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> I got to know a large chunk of the people living there, usually from seeing them in the Albert or in things happening around Brixton. I don't think I've ever met anyone living there now. Shame.


I have.  The daughter of a friend lives there.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I have.  The daughter of a friend lives there.


Well that's one person then.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

The broken crossing lights are still there!


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 6, 2015)

I went to f Mondays last week and I thought they did a nice coffee. 

Not too friendly though and the room felt a bit sterile. 

I've no doubt ill go back plenty though, it's next door to kids centre  and strong coffee is usually needed before during and after any visit


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I went to f Mondays last week and I thought they did a nice coffee.
> 
> Not too friendly though and the room felt a bit sterile.
> 
> I've no doubt ill go back plenty though, it's next door to kids centre  and strong coffee is usually needed before during and after any visit


I'm sure they can brew a very capable coffee (at a price) but it really is a spectacularly wanky name.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 6, 2015)

Just looks a bit boring and cold tbh.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Just looks a bit boring and cold tbh.


It looks like just about every other coffee shop of that ilk (i.e like a Williamsburg coffee shop circa 2008). That's not necessarily a bad thing - I'm sure the food and drinks there are very good - but it's just shame how indentikit everything is becoming all over London.


----------



## Manter (Feb 6, 2015)

They told me my son was gorgeous when I went in there so I think they can do no wrong


----------



## leanderman (Feb 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> They told me my son was gorgeous when I went in there so I think they can do no wrong



And a courgette cake so good I was inspired to go home to make one myself (at a tenth of the price)


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I went to f Mondays last week and I thought they did a nice coffee.
> 
> Not too friendly though and the room felt a bit sterile.
> 
> I've no doubt ill go back plenty though, it's next door to kids centre  and strong coffee is usually needed before during and after any visit


That's a shame. American guy with a beard? He and the blonde lady have been really friendly both times I've been in. Agree it is a bit bare but there there is a large bar in the window where you can sit and watch the world go by. Or pro life protesters accosting folk across the road.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2015)

leanderman said:


> And a courgette cake so good I was inspired to go home to make one myself (at a tenth of the price)


Could you bake us some as well please?


----------



## Manter (Feb 6, 2015)

leanderman said:


> And a courgette cake so good I was inspired to go home to make one myself (at a tenth of the price)


I have never been inspired to go home and bake something if I eat a tasty version someone else has made. I wouldn't think I could do it justice! The place on Tulse hill (deli corner?) does an amazing chocolate and beet root cake- but where Agent Sparrow has been honing her culinary skills trying to replicate it, I just think longingly about it.....!


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2015)

editor said:


> it really is a spectacularly wanky name.



last weekend in Bermondsey I saw this place.......


----------



## leanderman (Feb 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> I have never been inspired to go home and bake something if I eat a tasty version someone else has made. I wouldn't think I could do it justice! The place on Tulse hill (deli corner?) does an amazing chocolate and beet root cake- but where Agent Sparrow has been honing her culinary skills trying to replicate it, I just think longingly about it.....!



Stephan's food at ledelicorner is fantastic. £4 for a filling lunch. Bonkers value.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 6, 2015)

Rushy said:


> That's a shame. American guy with a beard? He and the blonde lady have been really friendly both times I've been in. Agree it is a bit bare but there there is a large bar in the window where you can sit and watch the world go by. Or pro life protesters accosting folk across the road.


Nope, 2 ladies. 

They didn't coo over my pram either.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 7, 2015)

There seems to have been some kind of rave/event attracting a large youth(ish) following in the arch behind Ackeetree minicabs on Codharbour Lane (opposite Shakespeare Road) tonight.
I wonder if anyone knows what it was all about?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh, i heard that was open again. good venue. dunno, but i'm going to a thing there at the end of february


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

think it's this:
https://www.facebook.com/events/839029286153892/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2015)

Blooming heck it's cold out there right now


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

CH1 said:


> There seems to have been some kind of rave/event attracting a large youth(ish) following in the arch behind Ackeetree minicabs on Codharbour Lane (opposite Shakespeare Road) tonight.
> I wonder if anyone knows what it was all about?



I miss the old techno parties we used to have in there.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 7, 2015)

bit of a barney in Iceland just now, two cop cars in attendance


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> bit of a barney in Iceland just now, two cop cars in attendance


People seem to get quite aerated in that shop. I like Iceland.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 7, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> bit of a barney in Iceland just now, two cop cars in attendance



If Iceland is heating up we are all in trouble.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Anyone know what's replacing this piece of Brixton history?
> 
> View attachment 67338



http://www.urbanexcess.com


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I miss the old techno parties we used to have in there.


Big up the Serious Business crew!


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## passivejoe (Feb 7, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I went to f Mondays last week and I thought they did a nice coffee.
> 
> Not too friendly though and the room felt a bit sterile.
> 
> I've no doubt ill go back plenty though, it's next door to kids centre  and strong coffee is usually needed before during and after any visit



The cakes are obscenely expensive. £3 for a single egg baked in a single piece of bacon? (admittedly, not a cake). Small slices of any cake for over £3 seem ridiculous to me.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2015)

passivejoe said:


> The cakes are obscenely expensive. £3 for a single egg baked in a single piece of bacon? (admittedly, not a cake). Small slices of any cake for over £3 seem ridiculous to me.


£3 for a slither of regular cake? No thanks!


----------



## Smick (Feb 7, 2015)

editor said:


> £3 for a slither of regular cake? No thanks!


That's Starbucks price territory though, isn't it? I'd much sooner someone would go into an independent place which pays taxes than to Starbucks.

I reckon the blackbird in Herne Hill would be at least that as well.

It's not really my thing, but at least I know what it costs and van try to avoid it.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> People should be taxed on giving their kids money! It would stop a lot of stoopid shit happening


Too many burger joints in Brixton. Jamaican, French, Indian. They're all just burgers.


----------



## Smick (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm in the Grand Union at present. I've never felt so out of place in my life. Most people seem to be about ten years younger than me, and the guys approaching my age are all wearing expensive jeans, jackets with open shirts and leather shoes. It's like a uniform. Plus the fucker behind the bar tried to serve my £5 pint in a plastic glass.

But I'm mostly annoyed about not being young any more.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Too many burger joints in Brixton. Jamaican, French, Indian. They're all just burgers.



There's an Indian burger restaurant?


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2015)

Smick said:


> I'm in the Grand Union at present. I've never felt so out of place in my life. Most people seem to be about ten years younger than me, and the guys approaching my age are all wearing expensive jeans, jackets with open shirts and leather shoes. It's like a uniform. Plus the fucker behind the bar tried to serve my £5 pint in a plastic glass.
> But I'm mostly annoyed about not being young any more.


When you were that age do you think would have wanted to drink in there?


----------



## MissL (Feb 7, 2015)

passivejoe said:


> The cakes are obscenely expensive. £3 for a single egg baked in a single piece of bacon? (admittedly, not a cake). Small slices of any cake for over £3 seem ridiculous to me.



And this is why le delicorner is still the best and friendliest place to go if you live in brixton hill.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

I'd really like an Indian burger. Sounds fit. Like a big lamb kofte with a tasty minty yoghurty sauce... mmm


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 7, 2015)

There's a curry house in town that does egg and bacon naan rolls in the mornings - laaaarvely


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> There's a curry house in town that does egg and bacon naan rolls in the mornings - laaaarvely



Is that the one in Covent Garden based on a Mumbai irani cafe? Name escapes me atm. I think they have a few other branches also.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> There's an Indian burger restaurant?


Not yet. We might be onto something though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 7, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Is that the one in Covent Garden based on a Mumbai irani cafe? Name escapes me atm. I think they have a few other branches also.



Dishoom?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

I 


poptyping said:


> I'd really like an Indian burger. Sounds fit. Like a big lamb kofte with a tasty minty yoghurty sauce... mmm


Indian burgers are the best. I might open a pop up...cos they are bang on trend.


----------



## Smick (Feb 7, 2015)

editor said:


> When you were that age do you think would have wanted to drink in there?


I probably would have wanted to, but would have lacked the confidence.

When I was younger,I told myself that being old wouldn't be so bad because I'd have a few quid more to compensate, but these fuckers are ordering four cocktails for £30 while I'm grumbling about fiver pints because I've only got £25. There are tarty girls wondering round with Jägerbombs on trays on the off chance that someone will buy them and loads of them are handing over money.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Dishoom?[/
> 
> 
> Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
> ...


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 7, 2015)

That's the one: Dishoom


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

Smick said:


> I probably would have wanted to, but would have lacked the confidence.
> 
> When I was younger,I told myself that being old wouldn't be so bad because I'd have a few quid more to compensate, but these fuckers are ordering four cocktails for £30 while I'm grumbling about fiver pints because I've only got £25. There are tarty girls wondering round with Jägerbombs on trays on the off chance that someone will buy them and loads of them are handing over money.


Tarty???


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Tarty???


Please define.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes dishoom was what i was thinking. They do really nice food.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> That's the one: Dishoom


I bet the owner is white and middle class. Been to India a couple of times but never found himself so he opened up a faux Indian restaurant...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I
> 
> Indian burgers are the best. I might open a pop up...cos they are bang on trend.


indian burger? with beef?


----------



## Smick (Feb 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Please define.


I think that part of their ploy to sell drinks is to wear corsets, short shorts and bright red lipstick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

Smick said:


> I think that part of their ploy to sell drinks is to wear corsets, short shorts and bright red lipstick.


nobhead. what's an open shirt btw?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> indian burger? with beef?



Not all Indians are Hindu


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I bet the owner is white and middle class. Been to India a couple of times but never found himself so he opened up a faux Indian restaurant...



They're Indian, but they may well be middle class


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

Smick said:


> I think that part of their ploy to sell drinks is to wear corsets, short shorts and bright red lipstick.


Nothing wrong with that. 


Maharani said:


> I bet the owner is white and middle class. Been to India a couple of times but never found himself so he opened up a faux Indian restaurant...


No beef. No pork.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> They're Indian, but they may well be middle class


That can happen, occasionally.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Not all Indians are Hindu


not many eat beef though - they had mcdonalds and other 'burger' outlets when i was out in india, but i think they only sold ersatz veggie 'burgers'. pork is even harder to get, though i did see one pork butcher in bangalore.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Not all Indians are Hindu


Indeed.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

I thought we were talking lamb burgers anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> No beef. No pork.


no burger.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 7, 2015)

Not back in the good old days of Empire when Johnny Foreigner knew his place


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> not many eat beef though - they had mcdonalds and other 'burger' outlets when i was out in india, but i think they only sold ersatz veggie 'burgers'. pork is even harder to get, though i did see one pork butcher in bangalore.


Meat generally is wrong in India. They don't really know what to do with it. Generally.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Meat generally is wrong in India. They don't really know what to do with it. Generally.


i dunno. fish is great. and they know what to do up north.


----------



## Smick (Feb 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> nobhead. what's an open shirt btw?


Somebody wearing a jacket with which I'd expect to see a tie but instead their shirt has the top four buttons opened and a luxurious Tom Selleck style rug appears to be making a bid for freedom.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Not back in the good old days of Empire when Johnny Foreigner knew his place


Quorn with a bit of pataks is the bomb.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

Smick said:


> Somebody wearing a jacket with which I'd expect to see a tie but instead their shirt has the top four buttons opened and a luxurious Tom Selleck style rug appears to be making a bid for freedom.


heaven forfend. are you from edwardian times?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Quorn with a bit of pataks is the bomb.


quorn is never the bomb. it's an abomination.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Quorn with a bit of pataks is the bomb.



I'd rather just have aloo peas tbh


----------



## Rushy (Feb 7, 2015)

Smick said:


> Somebody wearing a jacket with which I'd expect to see a tie but instead their shirt has the top four buttons opened and a luxurious Tom Selleck style rug appears to be making a bid for freedom.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> quorn is never the bomb. it's an abomination.


Obviously an avid meat eater. Have you ever had it cooked proper by an indian?


----------



## Smick (Feb 7, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> heaven forfend. are you from edwardian times?


I fucking wish I was. At least I would have known what was going on.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I'd rather just have aloo peas tbh


Aloo peas! That's a good band name.


----------



## Smick (Feb 7, 2015)

Rushy said:


>


Invert the colours. Black jacket, white shirt, late 30s man, bar full of early twenties women. Then you've got it.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Meat generally is wrong in India. They don't really know what to do with it. Generally.


I never realised that chicken is, in fact, a vegetable.  </derail>


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Aloo peas! That's a good band name.



Khan's do a really good one. Not quite as good as my mum's but hey...


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2015)

Time to go out and drink away ALL MEMORY of this weekend's sporting fixtures.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 7, 2015)

Hamlet took a beating or are you an Arsenal fan?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I never realised that chicken is, in fact, a vegetable.  </derail>




Teenage vegetarian always got served chicken on visits to Indian family bc it's not 'meat'


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Time to go out and drink away ALL MEMORY of this weekend's sporting fixtures.



Yes but Tottenham won!


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Yes but Tottenham won!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 7, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Teenage vegetarian always got served chicken on visits to Indian family bc it's not 'meat'


And in some parts of central and eastern Europe, bacon is still regarded as 'just flavouring'.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

editor said:


>




It means everything to the boy. I know, I'm having to watch match of the fucking day.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 7, 2015)

Greebo said:


> And in some parts of central and eastern Europe, bacon is still regarded as 'just flavouring'.



It still is in Frazzles. And I won't hear a word against Frazzles


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> It still is in Frazzles. And I won't hear a word against Frazzles



Frazzles are definitely halal.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2015)

poptyping said:


> It means everything to the boy. I know, I'm having to watch match of the fucking day.


I've been happily singing along to this tune for the last three minute. I think I must be a bit delirious from the cold and the crushing home defeat to an Essex peninsula.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 7, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Teenage vegetarian always got served chicken on visits to Indian family bc it's not 'meat'


I'll never forget the time when I was going out with a Makkam and his nana cooked me dinner that was meaty and told me (a then staunch veggie) to 'just pick out the bits of meat. They're only tiny'.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 7, 2015)

Just pick the chicken out of the akni... then you can eat the rice and potatoes that are covered in chicken juices.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2015)

a runner at my old work got a client a chicken and vegetable pie for a vegetarian, on the grounds that the word vegetable was in it, so....


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 7, 2015)

Ha! We were once offered dinner by a family where we didn't speak their language and they didn't speak ours. Having the foresight to spot the possible future disaster, my other half (at the time being a bit picky with food) learned the one sentence in their language that she thought would keep her safe which was "I'm allergic to meat and fish", hoping for a safe vegetarian option. In comedy style, she repeated it endlessly before they started cooking.

Now I will stomach any old shit but what turned up even made my eyes water a bit. Needless to say, I had two dinners (in a painfully obviously attempt to save face) and my other half ate a bag of crisps when we got home.


----------



## Smick (Feb 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Nothing wrong with that.


I agree that if a girl wants to go out like that, fair play to her. But having that as a work uniform is fairly shit. There are girls who have had a shit day, feel tired, whatever. This place tarts them up to sell more booze, regardless of how they feel.

I have no issue with a girl who heads out for the night in a corset and short shorts. I have an issue with a venue which has four girls, all wearing the same, hawking drinks round the tables.

Edit to add: I'm not sure I entirely understand what the word corset means.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 8, 2015)

But you know she chooses to work there


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 8, 2015)

Smick said:


> Edit to add: I'm not sure I entirely understand what the word corset means.



It's one of these


----------



## Maharani (Feb 8, 2015)

Smick said:


> I agree that if a girl wants to go out like that, fair play to her. But having that as a work uniform is fairly shit. There are girls who have had a shit day, feel tired, whatever. This place tarts them up to sell more booze, regardless of how they feel.
> 
> I have no issue with a girl who heads out for the night in a corset and short shorts. I have an issue with a venue which has four girls, all wearing the same, hawking drinks round the tables.
> 
> Edit to add: I'm not sure I entirely understand what the word corset means.


Did they look tired?


----------



## Smick (Feb 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Did they look tired?


No, the one who approached me only looked really keen for me to buy Jaegermeister and Red Bull. I half considered it but was afraid to ask how much it cost.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 8, 2015)

Smick said:


> No, the one who approached me only looked really keen for me to buy Jaegermeister and Red Bull. I half considered it but was afraid to ask how much it cost.


You were mesmerised by her corset.


----------



## Smick (Feb 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


> You were mesmerised by her corset.


Part puritan disgust, part mesmerist, while trying to not let the wife see that I've noticed it at all.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2015)

The 414 was packed tonight and it was great to see an old school venue so busy. But the music... Oh dear!


----------



## Winot (Feb 8, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Teenage vegetarian always got served chicken on visits to Indian family bc it's not 'meat'



Similarly in Spain I've heard of vegetarians being served dishes containing jamon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2015)

Whilst living in France as a veggie in the 90s - I lost a lot of weight... ham, in particular, "not meat".  Vegetables with lardons in them.. "vegetarian".  The only thing I could buy was a "sandwich Americain" without the meat in it.  I had no access to a fridge where I was living and not much money.  So my friend and I moved to a squat where they did veggie meals weekly for about £1.  We moved back out agan pdq when we realised we had certain ideological differences and that was the end of my squatting career.   Spain was not much better tbh, but had slightly more choice - patatas bravas/tortilla/grilled artichokes.  Japan was better but there was a lot of hidden fish stock/lard etc.

They're all better now though.


----------



## passivejoe (Feb 8, 2015)

MissL said:


> And this is why le delicorner is still the best and friendliest place to go if you live in brixton hill.



I've lived on Brixton Hill for 15 years and never heard of Le Delicorner. Just googled it and off for a coffee right now. How can this have slipped under my radar for so long?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 8, 2015)

Winot said:


> Similarly in Spain I've heard of vegetarians being served dishes containing jamon.



Yeah this was in West London tho


----------



## steeeve (Feb 8, 2015)

passivejoe said:


> I've lived on Brixton Hill for 15 years and never heard of Le Delicorner. Just googled it and off for a coffee right now. How can this have slipped under my radar for so long?



Its relatively new, last couple of years maybe? Excellent though


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 8, 2015)

Winot said:


> Similarly in Spain I've heard of vegetarians being served dishes containing jamon.



With Jam on?

Or with Jamon?

Jamon or not to Jam on?

I feel wonky


----------



## Crispy (Feb 8, 2015)

steeeve said:


> Its relatively new, last couple of years maybe? Excellent though


Worth it just for the cakes and pastries. All baked on site.


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2015)

I can't remember the last time I visited a cafe _anywhere_ tbh. Perhaps I am a pisshead, or perhaps it's my European background, but regardless of what I feel like having, I prefer to go to places that serve alcohol.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 8, 2015)

T & P said:


> I can't remember the last time I visited a cafe _anywhere_ tbh. Perhaps I am a pisshead, or perhaps it's my European background, but regardless of what I feel like having, I prefer to go to places that serve alcohol.



I like the cafés that serve booze best.


----------



## thatguyhex (Feb 8, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> With Jam on?


I prefer mine with Brixton Jamm on


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I like the cafés that serve booze best.


That I could live with . Any Brixton examples?


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2015)

It was really busy at the 414 last night although the appeal of psychedelic trance continues to elude me.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 8, 2015)

gaijingirl my favourite experience in Japan - after doping the obligatory list of EVERYTHING I can't eat with increasing amazement 'Fish?' 'No.' Dashi?' 'No' 'Bonito?' No', my college then said 'but can you eat Whale?' ....No! 'Oh, but you should eat Whale. Just a little bit. It's not really an animal'.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 8, 2015)

T & P said:


> That I could live with . Any Brixton examples?



The Portuguese one on Brixton Station road does. Max, I think. Afaik that's quite standard in Portuguese cafes round here 

We go to Castello in Tulse Hill quite a lot bc it's close to home. But prefer Iberico in WN


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2015)

Cafe Max (opposite the slidey slope up to the Rec) definitely does booze.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 8, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Cafe Max (opposite the slidey slope up to the Rec) definitely does booze.



I'm really rubbish at remembering names of places


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I'm really rubbish at remembering names of places



you remembered it fine!


----------



## T & P (Feb 8, 2015)

editor said:


> It was really busy at the 414 last night although the appeal of psychedelic trance continues to elude me.



Perhaps you're doing it wrong?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 8, 2015)

Some pics from the first Brockwell Lido Cold Water Swimming Gala that took place today.

3.9 degrees.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 8, 2015)

And some Topcats basketball to complete a South London sporting Sunday. The home team lost 82-77 at the Rec against a bloody bruising team from Ipswich.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2015)

Great work Tricky Skills


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't really approve of venues were staff are forced to be scantily dressed - or do staff choose not to wear jumpers despite near zero temps? If its not a sex club I think its rather tacky.
Mind you I'd love buy a cup of tea or champagne from this woman anyday.


SpamMisery said:


>


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

I went to the Hand In Hand for a reggae night tonight. Great pub, great vibes.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

It was heartbreaking to pass a homeless sleeper outside St Matthews Church tonight. I put a couple of quid by his side but he didn't stir. It's at least -2C at the moment. 

I felt compelled to write a short piece but I know it's not going to make any difference but it certainly made me appreciate how lucky I am to be able to go home to a warm bed tonight.

It’s minus two degrees and there’s homeless people on the streets of Brixton tonight


----------



## Rushy (Feb 9, 2015)

Some old Fridge signage up for grabs on ebay if any Fridge fan has a spare £100.
I think it is estate agent board type plastic.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unique-Ge...usic_Music_Memorabilia_LE&hash=item2a4ba578a7


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2015)

editor said:


> <snip> It was heartbreaking to pass a homeless sleeper outside St Matthews Church tonight. I put a couple of quid by his side but he didn't stir. It's at least -2C at the moment. <snip>


Good work - it's disgusting that so many people have to sleep rough at all (I realise hidden homelessness isn't great either), let alone at this time of year.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 9, 2015)

Smick said:


> I'm in the Grand Union at present. I've never felt so out of place in my life. Most people seem to be about ten years younger than me, and the guys approaching my age are all wearing expensive jeans, jackets with open shirts and leather shoes. It's like a uniform. Plus the fucker behind the bar tried to serve my £5 pint in a plastic glass.
> 
> But I'm mostly annoyed about not being young any more.



I feel like that in the Dogstar these days.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> I feel like that in the Dogstar these days.


When I DJ there I am unquestionably The Oldest Man In The House


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Some old Fridge signage up for grabs on ebay if any Fridge fan has a spare £100.
> I think it is estate agent board type plastic.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unique-Ge...usic_Music_Memorabilia_LE&hash=item2a4ba578a7


£100? LOL.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 9, 2015)

editor said:


> £100? LOL.



Music memorabilia? 

Can't blame them for trying I suppose.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

Still there!

Is Brixton’s flattened crossing light now a permanent art installation?


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm amazed that's still like that - given the access (bobbled paving) it crosses...


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 9, 2015)

editor said:


> Still there!


this years answer to the caravan on Brixton Road ?
speaking of which a sharp eyed neighbour of mine has worked out where it came from........


----------



## peterkro (Feb 9, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Some old Fridge signage up for grabs on ebay if any Fridge fan has a spare £100.
> I think it is estate agent board type plastic.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unique-Ge...usic_Music_Memorabilia_LE&hash=item2a4ba578a7


I'm fairly sure that's not a sign from the Fridge having worked there for a number of years I've never seen it.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 9, 2015)

peterkro said:


> I'm fairly sure that's not a sign from the Fridge having worked there for a number of years I've never seen it.


It certainly matches the photos of the frontage.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 9, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I went to f Mondays last week and I thought they did a nice coffee.
> 
> Not too friendly though and the room felt a bit sterile.
> 
> I've no doubt ill go back plenty though, it's next door to kids centre  and strong coffee is usually needed before during and after any visit



If you want strong coffee go to Adams Bakery about a dozen doors down. Half the price and twice as strong. 
They do use expensive beans in F Mondays though and I had a couple of cups out of curiosity but I work round the corner and can get a nicer cup using Union or Illy beans and an ancient Krups machine. Then again I'm thoroughly into Italian style coffee so  the more subtle Yank/Kiwi blends do little for me.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 9, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> I'm amazed that's still like that - given the access (bobbled paving) it crosses...



It's called 'tactile paving'. /bore


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 9, 2015)

I


twistedAM said:


> If you want strong coffee go to Adams Bakery about a dozen doors down. Half the price and twice as strong.
> They do use expensive beans in F Mondays though and I had a couple of cups out of curiosity but I work round the corner and can get a nicer cup using Union or Illy beans and an ancient Krups machine. Then again I'm thoroughly into Italian style coffee so  the more subtle Yank/Kiwi blends do little for me.



Adam's is good.


----------



## han (Feb 9, 2015)

Well, I've reported the flytipping on our street (Doverfield Rd) four times to Lambeth Council since mid December. Still, they do nothing, despite my emails copying Chuka in. So I've given up on communicating with them directly, and am taking it to Twitter. You can see from this photo that wheelchair users have to go into the road in order to pass this pile of crap. 
Furthermore, on a walk to Streatham last week, I counted 5 double mattresses and a fridge on my way to Dr Dolittle's.


----------



## Onket (Feb 9, 2015)

han said:


>


What the fuck is wrong with people?


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

han said:


> Well, I've reported the flytipping on our street (Doverfield Rd) four times to Lambeth Council since mid December. Still, they do nothing, despite my emails copying Chuka in. So I've given up on communicating with them directly, and am taking it to Twitter. You can see from this photo that wheelchair users have to go into the road in order to pass this pile of crap.
> Furthermore, on a walk to Streatham last week, I counted 5 double mattresses and a fridge on my way to Dr Dolittle's.


By coincidence, I took some pics of that awful mess last night.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 9, 2015)

editor said:


> It was heartbreaking to pass a homeless sleeper outside St Matthews Church tonight. I put a couple of quid by his side but he didn't stir. It's at least -2C at the moment.
> 
> I felt compelled to write a short piece but I know it's not going to make any difference but it certainly made me appreciate how lucky I am to be able to go home to a warm bed tonight.
> 
> It’s minus two degrees and there’s homeless people on the streets of Brixton tonight


The church should be open for the homeless. Many open cold weather shelters during the winter months.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 9, 2015)

Onket said:


> What the fuck is wrong with people?


Cunts. Some people are just selfish and rude and don't give a toss for how their neighbourhoods look or the effect their actions have on their neighbours. It's a disgrace to be apathetic.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Cunts. Some people are just selfish and rude and don't give a toss for how their neighbourhoods look or the effect their actions have on their neighbours. It's a disgrace to be that apathetic.


Even my 8 year old comments on stuff like that.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 9, 2015)

Rushy said:


> It certainly matches the photos of the frontage.


Yes you are right,those London FRIDGE Brixton signs were added after I left.The building up to the canopy was also black not white as it is in the photos when it was sold.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Cunts. Some people are just selfish and rude and don't give a toss for how their neighbourhoods look or the effect their actions have on their neighbours. It's a disgrace to be that apathetic.


Yep. We have quite a few fly tipping areas on our very long road. Lambeth do eventually take the stuff away, but it's a disgrace that people do it in the first place. Last year we had several old mattresses for a while, which the local alcoholics took to using as a drinking den. Great.


----------



## han (Feb 9, 2015)

Thankyou to Brixton Buzz for retweeting that photo I put up on Twitter this morning to their 14,000+ followers. Gives me hope that this might get sorted! 

I'm on a mission to shame LC into doing something about flytipping actually. 

I know it's not their fault, it's the selfish idiots who flytip. But the shameful thing is that LC do nothing when they say they will verbally, or that they fob us off with excuses. They say it's on private land, so they can do nothing. However, their website says that if the flytipping is on private land, they'll liase with the owners to get it removed. The example in the photo above is on private land but spilling into the public pavement.


----------



## han (Feb 9, 2015)

Incidentally, my partner thought she saw a man taking photos of the mattresses on our street a few days ago. As she got closer, she realised that he was pissing onto them. In broad daylight, about 5pm.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Cunts. Some people are just selfish and rude and don't give a toss for how their neighbourhoods look or the effect their actions have on their neighbours. It's a disgrace to be that apathetic.



I doubt that the wankers who tipped that lot live anywhere near, tbh. It looks like a landlord's had a clear out.


----------



## han (Feb 9, 2015)

.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 9, 2015)

han said:


> Incidentally, my partner thought she saw a man taking photos of the mattresses on our street a few days ago. As she got closer, she realised that he was pissing onto them. In broad daylight, about 5pm.


Holy Moses. Sicko. I see men doing that at the bottom of my road frequently. I do feel like getting my garden fork out when I see the fuckers


----------



## Ms T (Feb 9, 2015)

han said:


> Incidentally, my partner thought she saw a man taking photos of the mattresses on our street a few days ago. As she got closer, she realised that he was pissing onto them. In broad daylight, about 5pm.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 9, 2015)

han said:


> Incidentally, my partner thought she saw a man taking photos of the mattresses on our street a few days ago. As she got closer, she realised that he was pissing onto them.



Perhaps he did both? 



editor said:


> By coincidence, I took some pics of that awful mess ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Holy Moses. Sicko. I see men doing that at the bottom of my road frequently. I do feel like getting my garden fork out when I see the fuckers


Rotten eggs!
I have thrown pebbles in the past.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Rotten eggs!
> I have thrown pebbles in the past.


I need to order me some pepperspray


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I need to order me some pepperspray


Or just a bottle of piss to spray back at them.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Or just a bottle of piss to spray back at them.


yes and I wouldn't need to buy that.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 9, 2015)

Regarding rough sleepers, you can call No Second Night Out (I would discuss this with them first) to let the street outreach teams know their location. They're not without controversy as an organisation, so make your own mind up but it's an option. Brixton soup kitchen also do outreach. And The Pavement magazine (which is online as I think pdf) has a guide to all the night shelters, soup runs, places to get a meal and or bed, etc. that you can print off and give someone in need.


----------



## Manter (Feb 9, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Regarding rough sleepers, you can call No Second Night Out (I would discuss this with them first) to let the street outreach teams know their location. They're not without controversy as an organisation, so make your own mind up but it's an option. Brixton soup kitchen also do outreach. And The Pavement magazine (which is online as I think pdf) has a guide to all the night shelters, soup runs, places to get a meal and or bed, etc. that you can print off and give someone in need.


All good advice. Incidentally it has been so cold that SWEP has come into force (severe weather emergency plan or something similar) so if you contact the police, Thames reach, shelter etc they will find beds in hostels even if they are full. It may be a sleeping bag behind a desk, but it will at least be warm.


----------



## paolo (Feb 9, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> I am enjoying the current urban themed window display in Morleys department store
> which features a "graffiti" backdrop and some impressive life size plastic pitbull type dogs
> hopefully they will go to good home once their residency is over and not just into a skip out the back



I saw two (real) dobermans go ape shit at the window display dogs the other morning.


----------



## paolo (Feb 9, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> When I dropped by that way a few months ago, I momentarily misread it as 'bourgeois' and thought it some political statement.



Momentarily?

I thought it was something like that for about *four years*.


----------



## mxh (Feb 9, 2015)

editor said:


> It was heartbreaking to pass a homeless sleeper outside St Matthews Church tonight. I put a couple of quid by his side but he didn't stir. It's at least -2C at the moment.
> 
> I felt compelled to write a short piece but I know it's not going to make any difference but it certainly made me appreciate how lucky I am to be able to go home to a warm bed tonight.
> 
> It’s minus two degrees and there’s homeless people on the streets of Brixton tonight




http://www.streetlink.org.uk/


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

mxh said:


> http://www.streetlink.org.uk/


I'd already linked to them in the Buzz article.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 9, 2015)

Manter said:


> All good advice. Incidentally it has been so cold that SWEP has come into force (severe weather emergency plan or something similar) so if you contact the police, Th reach, shelter etc they will find beds in hostels even if they are full. It may be a sleeping bag behind a desk, but it will at least be warm.



I used No second Night Out for a friend of mine a few years ago (I had put him up for a while but the chaos was too much for me).   He agreed to stay in the same location for a couple of nights so that they could check he was genuinely homeless .  On the second night, they picked him up and took him to one of the places in Bondway, Vauxhall.  He was there for a few weeks, then moved to Graham House.  Not for the faint hearted, but it was at least warm and offered 3 meals a day.  Its incredibly difficult for people there to give up booze/drugs, as virtually everyone in the hostel is drinking or using, tho' they do offer group sessions on substance abuse and other workshops/referral to other agencies.   My friend managed to get into a dry house after a couple of years and several attempts to stop drinking, and has been sober since last May.  Without Second Night Out, he might not have made it to sobriety or worse, he might not have made it period.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 9, 2015)

shygirl said:


> I used No second Night Out for a friend of mine a few years ago (I had put him up for a while but the chaos was too much for me).   He agreed to stay in the same location for a couple of nights so that they could check he was genuinely homeless .  On the second night, they picked him up and took him to one of the places in Bondway, Vauxhall.  He was there for a few weeks, then moved to Graham House.  Not for the faint hearted, but it was at least warm and offered 3 meals a day.  Its incredibly difficult for people there to give up booze/drugs, as virtually everyone in the hostel is drinking or using, tho' they do offer group sessions on substance abuse and other workshops/referral to other agencies.   My friend managed to get into a dry house after a couple of years and several attempts to stop drinking, and has been sober since last May.  Without Second Night Out, he might not have made it to sobriety or worse, he might not have made it period.


I've worked with homeless people for many years and have had a lot of dealings with NSNO. I would just say it's not for everyone but has it's uses.  I referred a client there once and she eventually got her own place, a bedsit all be it but better than a hostel. 

Hostels are horrible places generally but do shelter people, feed them and give people access to medical care.  If a hostel has caring staff that give a shit it makes for improved services. Unfortunately, many hostels don't and there's often a sense of them and us with regards to staff and service users.


----------



## shygirl (Feb 9, 2015)

Yeah,agree Maharani, hostels are pretty dreadful.  Graham House had some really caring staff and that ultimately made all the difference for my mate.  It must be so disheartening for you when you come across those hostels that don't have good practice.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 9, 2015)

What is the pub quiz in the effra social like? My old man is staying with me tomorrow and he likes a quiz but he doesn't like ones that are all about what's on telly at the moment.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 9, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> What is the pub quiz in the effra social like? My old man is staying with me tomorrow and he likes a quiz but he doesn't like ones that are all about what's on telly at the moment.


Don't know. buscador said she did it once, its general knowledge and she enjoyed it more than the one in the Regent 'Not too modern or with too much music from this century' If that helps. 
They had some fab porter on in there last week. Do you want some team members? We're not too embarassing.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 9, 2015)

That sounds tempting.  There's a couple of friends who we'll probably take so I think we're probably about set for the team but if you go let me know and we'll say hello or if it's one of those with mob handed teams maybe we do a big team.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> What is the pub quiz in the effra social like? My old man is staying with me tomorrow and he likes a quiz but he doesn't like ones that are all about what's on telly at the moment.


It's absolutely jam packed every week so they must be doing something right.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Hostels are horrible places generally but do shelter people, feed them and give people access to medical care.  If a hostel has caring staff that give a shit it makes for improved services. Unfortunately, many hostels don't and there's often a sense of them and us with regards to staff and service users.



I have talked to people who live on streets in West end who do not like hostels. Say u can get all your stuff nicked etc.


----------



## Smick (Feb 10, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> What is the pub quiz in the effra social like? My old man is staying with me tomorrow and he likes a quiz but he doesn't like ones that are all about what's on telly at the moment.


I've done it before and really enjoyed it. A good mix of questions, a decent standard of difficulty. There was one gimmicky bit which I think was a speed round, but the questions were fine. The last time the music round was Motown sings.

The quizmaster has been the same guy when I have been, a guy from Donegal who also plays gigs in there as a singer songwriter.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 10, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Yeah,agree Maharani, hostels are pretty dreadful.  Graham House had some really caring staff and that ultimately made all the difference for my mate.  It must be so disheartening for you when you come across those hostels that don't have good practice.


I've worked with some real types. The worst for me were the religious ones. I didn't ever work for religious organisations but often in hostel type settings there are a lot of so-called do gooding churchers that thought they were helping and being good souls but in fact were the most judgemental and crass people I ever came across. 

However on the flip side my last place of work which was a drop-in had three project workers who were the best I've ever come across. These peopleare  genuinely caring, very professional and positive people. I was really lucky to have been a part of that and felt we did some really good, important work. I just hope they get the funding they need to continue.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 10, 2015)

Noteworthy nice coffee and cheerful service at Balance Cafe on Ferndale Rd this morning. Recommended.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 10, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Noteworthy nice coffee and cheerful service at Balance Cafe on Ferndale Rd this morning. Recommended.


At the risk of only ever posting about coffee shops I liked it there too.


----------



## footballerslegs (Feb 10, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> At the risk of only ever posting about coffee shops I liked it there too.


 
Me too 

In less good Ferndale/Pulross-related news, I've heard that Olga is leaving Papa's Park which means that the cafe will close till they find someone else to take it on. A real shame as the place has a great feel to it and, as one of the cheapest places about, is genuinely inclusive to all.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Noteworthy nice coffee and cheerful service at Balance Cafe on Ferndale Rd this morning. Recommended.


I've been meaning to go there for ages. I've been struggling to find a cafe I like in Brixton these days. Kaff is great but I rarely get any work done because I end up chatting to everyone. Federation lost its appeal for me some time ago as did the Ritzy's pricey offerings.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh my gosh, is Cilla Black really coming to Brixton this weekend? I hope she doesn't try any of that singing thing.


----------



## innit (Feb 10, 2015)

I wonder whether she'll have time for a Cilla Black's Experience at Olley's.

I don't think she sings anymore - she's lost her hearing iirc.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Oh my gosh, is Cilla Black really coming to Brixton this weekend? I hope she doesn't try any of that singing thing.


Not really no. 

*Saturday 14th February: Love Me Tinder… Blind Date at Kaff*
This Valentine’s Kaff is inviting everybody to come and shake their thang with the DJ of Lurve himself DJ Lord Anthony. And to add a bit of fun they’re going to host their hilarious (and highly successful) annual BLIND DATE hosted by Miss Cilla Black herself! Yes, Cilla will be ‘ere and she’ll be doing her best to match up couples who may or may not have come to hook up, that’s just the way it rolls at Kaff And don’t worry if you’re already in a couple, there’ll be more opportunities for you to win prizes or get dumped with our special MR AND MRS game!


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 10, 2015)

editor said:


> I've been meaning to go there for ages. I've been struggling to find a cafe I like in Brixton these days. Kaff is great but I rarely get any work done because I end up chatting to everyone. Federation lost its appeal for me some time ago as did the Ritzy's pricey offerings.


You can't sit in, just take away or a  couple of tables on the pavement


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> You can't sit in, just take away or a  couple of tables on the pavement


Ah, bum. My search will have to continue then.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 10, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> In less good Ferndale/Pulross-related news, I've heard that Olga is leaving Papa's Park which means that the cafe will close till they find someone else to take it on. A real shame as the place has a great feel to it and, as one of the cheapest places about, is genuinely inclusive to all.



Her old employer told me about this the other day - a real shame as you say.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> In less good Ferndale/Pulross-related news, I've heard that Olga is leaving Papa's Park which means that the cafe will close till they find someone else to take it on. A real shame as the place has a great feel to it and, as one of the cheapest places about, is genuinely inclusive to all.


Do you a reckon a feature in Buzz may help? I'd need a bit more info....


----------



## footballerslegs (Feb 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Do you a reckon a feature in Buzz may help? I'd need a bit more info....


 
It sounded like she's made her decision, though I'm not sure how actively they're recruiting for someone to take her place. If I find out any more I'll let you know if it's suitable for a feature. I think it's open for the short term though (Wednesdays - Sundays) and would definitely make a great place for a bit of work and a coffee in the meantime


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

Dumped beds, old shops and a decent pub: a night time stroll along New Park Road, Streatham

han


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

What do you reckon this is? I'm guessing a fire hydrant but its seems very old.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

New Park Road is Streatham, isn't it?


----------



## Manter (Feb 10, 2015)

editor said:


> New Park Road is Streatham, isn't it?


Yes


editor said:


> What do you reckon this is? I'm guessing a fire hydrant but its seems very old.


fire hydrant. If it works, there should be a yellow H sign around somewhere apparently. Also, did you know their locations are not shown on any publicly  available map? They are secret- as much as large and obvious things can be secret.


----------



## innit (Feb 10, 2015)

The Dumbarton Road end is in Brixton.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Manter said:


> Yes
> 
> .



Wow, I've been living in Streatham for 10 years without realising. [emoji6] 

No, New Park Rd and the roads off it are referred to as Brixton Hill or Clapham Park.  It's in SW2.

The other side of the South Circular is where Streatham begins.


----------



## Manter (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> Wow, I've been living in Streatham for 10 years without realising. [emoji6]
> 
> No, New Park Rd and the roads off it are referred to as Brixton Hill or Clapham Park.  It's in SW2.
> 
> The other side of the South Circular is where Streatham begins.


Oooh, we could have a really long debate about where places are and what postcode is actually Brixton- we haven't had one of those for a while


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> Wow, I've been living in Streatham for 10 years without realising. [emoji6]
> 
> No, New Park Rd and the roads off it are referred to as Brixton Hill or Clapham Park.  It's in SW2.
> 
> The other side of the South Circular is where Streatham begins.


It seems that it's open to debate! This site says:


> With the building of Roupell Park, north Streatham had almost developed its own identity. Concentrations of commercial and residential property could be seen flanking the high road and filling in the immediate area. Along the edge of the parish, marked by New Park Road, lay Thomas Cubitt's Clapham Park development, and with continuing developments along Brixton Hill and Upper Tulse Hill, a suburban townscape had gradually unfolded.
> http://www.ideal-homes.org.uk/case-studies/streatham/5


It doesn't feel like Brixton to me, but I've changed the article title to 'south London' and I'll let everyone argue amongst themselves (as they are already are on Facebook!).


----------



## leanderman (Feb 10, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> What is the pub quiz in the effra social like? My old man is staying with me tomorrow and he likes a quiz but he doesn't like ones that are all about what's on telly at the moment.



You should bring a team to the Sudbourne school quiz on Friday,  March 6. I'll be asking the questions - probably none about the telly.  Very cheap bar.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> The other side of the South Circular is where Streatham begins.



This


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Manter said:


> Oooh, we could have a really long debate about where places are and what postcode is actually Brixton- we haven't had one of those for a while


Er, let's not. 

North Streatham? I've never heard of that before. 
Well, the A to Z calls our area Clapham Park. And we were in Brixton Hill ward for the elections but now we've become absorbed into Streatham ward. And we have a Brixton postcode. So I don't think it'll ever be clear!


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

It's a bit of a no-man's land, as you can see from Editor's photos, but I like it.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

It's completely lacking in any pretensions!


----------



## wiskey (Feb 10, 2015)

It's definitely 'home'


----------



## Manter (Feb 10, 2015)

han Sorry, it's already started. There are <<squints>> four posts already above making categorical geographic statements. <<settles in to watch>>


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Arrrghgh!


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

It's in Brixtam. Or Streaxton.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2015)

I like the hardware store on NPR. They do excellent fireworks in November 

EDIT: Brixton Hill or Clapham Park, but not Streatham.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> The other side of the South Circular is where Streatham begins.



Correct. This isn't even debatable.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 10, 2015)

leanderman said:


> You should bring a team to the Sudbourne school quiz on Friday,  March 6. I'll be asking the questions - probably none about the telly.  Very cheap bar.


Tempting however I won't have the excuse of my dad being down. His visits always let me slope off to the pub without the baby


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 10, 2015)

Noooo, olga was a sweetiepie! Damn.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 10, 2015)

is it me or has london never looked so run down??


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> is it me or has london never looked so run down??


Oh, Atlantic Road looked a lot more fucked up 14 years ago. 
















http://www.urban75.org/blog/atlantic-road-brixton-archive-photos-from-2001/


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

editor said:


> New Park Road is Streatham, isn't it?


Noooooo. Deffo Brixton. It's north of the A205


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Noooooo. Deffo Brixton. It's north of the A205


Hey, I'm keeping out of this one!


----------



## simonSW2 (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> Well, I've reported the flytipping on our street (Doverfield Rd) four times to Lambeth Council since mid December. Still, they do nothing, despite my emails copying Chuka in. So I've given up on communicating with them directly, and am taking it to Twitter. You can see from this photo that wheelchair users have to go into the road in order to pass this pile of crap.
> Furthermore, on a walk to Streatham last week, I counted 5 double mattresses and a fridge on my way to Dr Dolittle's.


If the wheel of that red van touched that kerb, Lambeth would have a fixed penalty fine slapped on the windscreen within a couple of hours for causing an obstruction to pedestrians innit.


----------



## simonSW2 (Feb 10, 2015)

This is quite a good read on the subject of London's current exodus / purge.
Includes quite a bit about Brixton.

"Gentrification, social-cleansing – pick your epithet. It boils down to a simple market equation: if you're poor, London is inviting you to quietly fuck off."

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/im-m...-exiled-by-new-london-748?utm_source=vicefbuk


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Good article. Really disheartening though. 

My favourite sentence - "Who'd have thought that Wetherspoon's, once derided as formulaic and soulless, would become a last refuge of the everyman?"


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 10, 2015)

Well George surely (hence the moon under water)? Or am I missing something.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 10, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> This is quite a good read on the subject of London's current exodus / purge.
> Includes quite a bit about Brixton.
> 
> "Gentrification, social-cleansing – pick your epithet. It boils down to a simple market equation: if you're poor, London is inviting you to quietly fuck off."
> ...




anyone know which pub he's talking about here ?



> It's there in the pubs: "One of 'em's got a fackin' i-Pad," a regular at my local groaned at me recently, nodding disdainfully towards the bright young things with bulbous quiffs and turned-up rugby collars guffawing across the bar. A month later, his coterie of West Indians and South London geezers had abandoned their precious haunt. And the pub was selling drinks in jam jars


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 10, 2015)

Effra? They did buy in those ready made cocktail things for a while. 

Patrick looks on in despair.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 10, 2015)

On my cycle to work along Walworth Road, I noticed a shop that has some old signage that has now become visible. The old signage has 'Octopussy' emblazoned on it with some octopus tentacles spread along the signage. 

Does anyone know what this shop used to sell? I can't imagine myself. The shop in question can be seen in the google street view link below.

https://goo.gl/maps/4r5ms


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Lambeth Council have responded to our emails about the flytipping on New Park Rd . This is since I tweeted about them not doing anything about flytipping. What a coincidence! [emoji6] 

"We have written to the managing agents /owners for the property asking that the items are cleared. Also this issue is currently being investigated by our enforcement team."

I await with curiosity.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 10, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> On my cycle to work along Walworth Road, I noticed a shop that has some old signage that has now become visible. The old signage has 'Octopussy' emblazoned on it with some octopus tentacles spread along the signage.
> 
> Does anyone know what this shop used to sell? I can't imagine myself. The shop in question can be seen in the google street view link below.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/4r5ms



Ask Ed from Happy Bikes over the road?


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> Well, I've reported the flytipping on our street (Doverfield Rd) four times to Lambeth Council since mid December. Still, they do nothing, despite my emails copying Chuka in. So I've given up on communicating with them directly, and am taking it to Twitter. You can see from this photo that wheelchair users have to go into the road in order to pass this pile of crap.
> Furthermore, on a walk to Streatham last week, I counted 5 double mattresses and a fridge on my way to Dr Dolittle's.



do you know what, i rarely use the word "scum" for criminals, but there is just something so low, so debased, so degraded about doing that shit that it's worth the tag. i mean, can you show any more disrespect for the world you live in. low life and should be given 4 years in jail imo.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 10, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I like the hardware store on NPR.



McKays stocks everything. Remarkable place


----------



## leanderman (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> Lambeth Council have responded to our emails about the flytipping on New Park Rd . This is since I tweeted about them not doing anything about flytipping. What a coincidence! [emoji6]
> 
> "We have written to the managing agents /owners for the property asking that the items are cleared. Also this issue is currently being investigated by our enforcement team."
> 
> I await with curiosity.



Is that bike shop on New Park Road really open? I doubt it


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 10, 2015)

brixton older timers.

if you wanted to buy a flat, 2 bed, small, in brixton in say 1990, how much, in todays money, would it have been?


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

The bike shop on NPR closed about 6 months ago. It was only open for a few months. It was a bit chaotic.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 10, 2015)

Streatham used to cover the east side of NPR immediately north of Streatham Place, but the bigger part of Streatham north of the South Circular was east of Brixton Hill.

A large chunk of the west side of NPR was in Clapham.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> brixton older timers.
> 
> if you wanted to buy a flat, 2 bed, small, in brixton in say 1990, how much, in todays money, would it have been?


do you want 1990's price or todays money?  
Wasn't 1990 the year that London prices soared following some deadline that some Tory (Lamont? Lawson?) set for stamp duty - only to be followed by an economic crash not long after bringing prices down by about half, and loads of repossessions.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> brixton older timers.
> 
> if you wanted to buy a flat, 2 bed, small, in brixton in say 1990, how much, in todays money, would it have been?



Less than 50k


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 10, 2015)

editor said:


> Dumped beds, old shops and a decent pub: a night time stroll along New Park Road, Streatham
> 
> han


you wouldn't have noticed the entrance at night, but in between the car paint shop and the newsagent near the junction with the A205 is a drive leading to some very old detached cottages - Wallis's Cottages IIRC - there's 3 or 4 of them and they look rather incongruous amongst the rest of Brixton/Streatham/Clapham. With their little gardens, they look quite villagey. Have a look next time you're there in the daytime.


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, they're cute, those little houses.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 10, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Less than 50k



If you mean £50,000 in 1990, then it needs to be adjusted for retail-price inflation to create a today price

Which is £109,000 - but still well below house-price inflation.


----------



## Smick (Feb 10, 2015)

leanderman said:


> If you mean £50,000 in 1990, then it needs to be adjusted for retail-price inflation to create a today price
> 
> Which is £109,000 - but still well below house-price inflation.


 it's still hard to make the comparison from either of those figures. How did the average two bed flat compare to the average (median?) net income.


----------



## choochi (Feb 10, 2015)

Not sure if this has been discussed? Looks like Brixton is getting a new 'tavern' in the old El Peñol building. I never thought the G word would stretch that far down Brixton Road.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Brixton-Tavern-Kitchen/892895687417857?fref=photo 
https://twitter.com/brixtontavern


----------



## blameless77 (Feb 10, 2015)

simonSW2 said:


> This is quite a good read on the subject of London's current exodus / purge.
> Includes quite a bit about Brixton.
> 
> "Gentrification, social-cleansing – pick your epithet. It boils down to a simple market equation: if you're poor, London is inviting you to quietly fuck off."
> ...


Great piece


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 10, 2015)

choochi said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed? Looks like Brixton is getting a new 'tavern' in the old El Peñol building. I never thought the G word would stretch that far down Brixton Road.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Brixton-Tavern-Kitchen/892895687417857?fref=photo
> https://twitter.com/brixtontavern



577 likes and it's not even open  

E2a  already getting 5 star reviews

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Brixton-Tavern-Kitchen/892895687417857?sk=reviews

and no license

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1832.pdf


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

choochi said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed? Looks like Brixton is getting a new 'tavern' in the old El Peñol building. I never thought the G word would stretch that far down Brixton Road.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Brixton-Tavern-Kitchen/892895687417857?fref=photo
> https://twitter.com/brixtontavern


I meant to mention  that before. It's a very big space. I suspect it won't be like what most people think of when they think 'tavern.'



> soul food, soul booze and a bit of soul music thrown in for good measure coming to brixton Spring 2015


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2015)

When did El Penol close down?
I'm not paying attention am I.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 10, 2015)

WTF is _"soul booze" ?_


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

Crispy said:


> When did El Penol close down?
> I'm not paying attention am I.


This happened in Nov 2013: El Penol on Brixton Road gets license review after stabbing incident on Sat 16th November


----------



## han (Feb 10, 2015)

I dunno! A bloody mary with some Reggae Reggae sauce chucked in? [emoji6]


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> WTF is _"soul booze" ?_


It's what this guy drinks.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 10, 2015)

editor said:


> It's what this guy drinks.



wouldn't that have an "ar" in front of soul ?


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> wouldn't that have an "ar" in front of soul ?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2015)

han said:


> Good article. Really disheartening though.
> 
> My favourite sentence - "Who'd have thought that Wetherspoon's, once derided as formulaic and soulless, would become a last refuge of the everyman?"



This is true. Beehive on Saturdays is.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 11, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Don't know. buscador said she did it once, its general knowledge and she enjoyed it more than the one in the Regent 'Not too modern or with too much music from this century' If that helps.
> They had some fab porter on in there last week. Do you want some team members? We're not too embarassing.


We went and really enjoyed it. Just the right level for us. Did you go?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> no license
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1832.pdf


Have the Jehovah's Witnesses objected?
Calling your company Watchtower Taverns Limited seems a bit inflammatory.
A bit like Catholic Fertility Control Ltd


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 11, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Have the Jehovah's Witnesses objected?
> Calling your company Watchtower Taverns Limited seems a bit inflammatory.
> A bit like Catholic Fertility Control Ltd


Haha..... Just out interest CH1 do you know where I can find the outcome of licensing applications online ?


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2015)

Still there but now without its hat. 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/02/brixtons-flattened-street-crossing-light-loses-its-hat/


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> 577 likes and it's not even open


That's some achievement.


cuppa tee said:


> and no license
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-application-Prem1832.pdf


Oh dear! What would be their procedure for getting a licence now?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Haha..... Just out interest CH1 do you know where I can find the outcome of licensing applications online ?


In my experience the best option is searching @LBLDemocracy on Twitter.
They usually give the committee results out as they are made on the night.
The tweets seem to stay there for weeks.

Not sure if its an officers decision - presumably you need to ferret around on the website (or ring up).


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Still there but now without its hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sign that Spring is coming, obvs.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Oh dear! What would be their procedure for getting a licence now?



representations close 03/03/2015
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/business-...licence-comments/current-licence-applications
not that that is always an issue, the pop up "no vacancies"  gaff was up and running well before the representation period was over


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2015)

This lot want to stay open till 1am on weekends 
Lime Brixton, Unit 4 Granville Arcade, Coldharbour Lane, London, SW9 8PR (Coldharbour ward) Representations by: 27/02/15


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 11, 2015)

editor said:


> This lot want to stay open till 1am on weekends
> Lime Brixton, Unit 4 Granville Arcade, Coldharbour Lane, London, SW9 8PR (Coldharbour ward) Representations by: 27/02/15


I can tell you, this isn't going to happen, market management aren't changing the opening hours as per a meeting this week.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 11, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> We went and really enjoyed it. Just the right level for us. Did you go?


As we weren't needed we didn't bother. Perhaps another time we'll make the effort. Did you win?


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 11, 2015)

No, second although that was largely down to my old man. I think we'd have been comfortably mid pack without him. Would definitely go back. 

Was really busy in there too, more than I expected. 

They've started showing football in the front room which I quite liked.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 11, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> They've started showing football in the front room which I quite liked.



That's great news, because Sky Sports is unaffordable and the beer in the Hoot is rubbish.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 11, 2015)

Anyone else in SW2 lose all their mail last Friday/Saturday?

Loads was stolen from a postman, including our mail.


----------



## han (Feb 11, 2015)

The flytipping on New Park Rd has gone! Two months after we initially reported it (and we reported it three times since then). Three days after I posted a photo of it on Twitter, and Brixton Buzz retweeted it to their 14,000+ followers, it's gone! What a coincidence! [emoji6] 

Thankyou, Brixton Buzz.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 11, 2015)

Buzztastic.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 11, 2015)

Yay! 

The fly tipping on our street has been removed twice, but keeps coming back. Anti-social twats.


----------



## technical (Feb 11, 2015)

I think it's been dumped down our street instead


----------



## han (Feb 11, 2015)

[emoji35]


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 12, 2015)

han said:


> Well, I've reported the flytipping on our street (Doverfield Rd) four times to Lambeth Council since mid December. Still, they do nothing, despite my emails copying Chuka in. So I've given up on communicating with them directly, and am taking it to Twitter. You can see from this photo that wheelchair users have to go into the road in order to pass this pile of crap.
> Furthermore, on a walk to Streatham last week, I counted 5 double mattresses and a fridge on my way to Dr Dolittle's.



Bit late picking up on this.  Lambeth Council Scrutiny has some interesting ideas on tackling fly-tipping. One of them is to leave items in the street for longer, in the hope that fly-tippers might see the error of their ways:

"“Collecting fly tips less frequently will support the delivery of this community message, by allowing the perpetrator to understand the impact of their behaviour.”


----------



## Ms T (Feb 12, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Bit late picking up on this.  Lambeth Council Scrutiny has some interesting ideas on tackling fly-tipping. One of them is to leave items in the street for longer, in the hope that fly-tippers might see the error of their ways:
> 
> "“Collecting fly tips less frequently will support the delivery of this community message, by allowing the perpetrator to understand the impact of their behaviour.”



Because they obviously live on the street they're littering. Fuck's sake.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2015)

I've heard there is a candlelit vigil in Windrush Square tonight. 

6pm.

Would be good if someone could write a report for Brixton Buzz. 

#jesuisonket


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 12, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Haha..... Just out interest CH1 do you know where I can find the outcome of licensing applications online ?



I use the following RSS feed to get info about minutes, outcomes etc.


----------



## JTG (Feb 12, 2015)

Dan U said:


> I've heard there is a candlelit vigil in Windrush Square tonight.
> 
> 6pm.
> 
> ...


#solidarity #jesuisonket


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 12, 2015)

fly tipping, a major and disgraceful crime imo, could easily be cracked down on by just putting some council workers/coppers in a survalance car in the areas that get dumped on over and over.

i'd love to see fly tippers get long sentances. they have ruined many parts of my area. i have to steer my daughter around piss soaked mattresses, or split open fetid bin bags. they act like animals, not human beings. i could rustle together a little firm quite easily and i've often thought about "taking the law into my own hands" with these fuckers who do it time and time on our once lovely street.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 12, 2015)

A few snaps from a very sunny walk along Pope's Road and up Brixton Hill.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 12, 2015)

Dan U said:


> I've heard there is a candlelit vigil in Windrush Square tonight.
> 
> 6pm.
> 
> ...



I'll be there.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 12, 2015)

What did Onket do? The scandal of the century and I'm out of the loop.


----------



## JTG (Feb 12, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> What did Onket do? The scandal of the century and I'm out of the loop.


Objected to teacher putting red ink corrections all over his posts


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Bit late picking up on this.  Lambeth Council Scrutiny has some interesting ideas on tackling fly-tipping. One of them is to leave items in the street for longer, in the hope that fly-tippers might see the error of their ways:
> 
> "“Collecting fly tips less frequently will support the delivery of this community message, by allowing the perpetrator to understand the impact of their behaviour.”


That is really quite outstanding.

Reminds me of when the now head of environmental services attended a council meeting to argue against extra measures to clean our street. He accepted it was dire but argued that no action should be taken and as evidence presented handwritten letters from two residents saying that they liked the mess because it "reminded them of home". As he started reading them he was interrupted by a councillor who said "Sorry Jamie, do you really expect us to take this argument seriously?"


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 12, 2015)

#jesuisonket


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 12, 2015)

Especially love that top picture Tricky Skills it's great.


----------



## Neil G (Feb 12, 2015)

The food cooked by Gremio de Brixton for the homeless people sleeping in St Matthew's Church last night went down a treat. More details here.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 12, 2015)

Help - I've got a sofa we don't have space for any more, so want to offer it to anyone who wants it but can't find the relevant thread on which to do this. Anyone able to point me in the right direction?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Help - I've got a sofa we don't have space for any more, so want to offer it to anyone who wants it but can't find the relevant thread on which to do this. Anyone able to point me in the right direction?


http://www.urban75.net/forums/forums/recycle-your-stuff.65/


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 12, 2015)

Crispy said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/forums/recycle-your-stuff.65/



Cheers.


----------



## technical (Feb 12, 2015)

Just don't dump it on the pavement!


----------



## Winot (Feb 12, 2015)

Dan U said:


> I've heard there is a candlelit vigil in Windrush Square tonight.
> 
> 6pm.
> 
> ...



Not sure I can make it, but best wishes to all.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 12, 2015)

I keep on reading that hashtag as 'Jesus on ket'.


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 12, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> I keep on reading that hashtag as 'Jesus on ket'.


Jesus Onket, he was banned for our sins...


----------



## 299 old timer (Feb 12, 2015)

editor said:


> New Park Road is Streatham, isn't it?



No. Well I never thought so when I lived there. Saying that one end starts at Brixton Hill and the other stretches down to Balham...


----------



## Smick (Feb 12, 2015)

I always think of NPR from Brixton Hill to the South Circular. And I think that Brixton Hill, which starts at Water Lane and ends at the South Circular, is a different place to Brixton. And SW2 isn't an indicator of being in Brixton because Palace Rd, Tulse Hill is SW2, as are the ABC roads in Streatham Hill.


----------



## han (Feb 12, 2015)

If it's a different place to Brixton, what is it? It's not Streatham. 
I'm don't mind it being nothing. I'm quite happy that the world seems to be ignoring it actually!


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Smick (Feb 12, 2015)

It's Brixton Hill rather than Brixton. Once there's an incline on the A23, it's Brixton Hill instead of Brixton. Although I have previously said that your place name is the closest train or tube station and there is no Brixton Hill tube.

Anyway, NPR is nice. I was in those flats on the left hand side and there was such a great view towards town.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2015)

Smick said:


> It's Brixton Hill rather than Brixton. Once there's an incline on the A23, it's Brixton Hill instead of Brixton. Although I have previously said that your place name is the closest train or tube station and there is no Brixton Hill tube.
> 
> Anyway, NPR is nice. I was in those flats on the left hand side and there was such a great view towards town.


The people in the top flat of that upmarket block used to host some very loud parties.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 12, 2015)

As going around twitter, a cause close to many people's hearts I'm sure.... https://t.co/1rnQjHAuJW


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2015)

Sponsored by the Albert. (not really)


----------



## Smick (Feb 12, 2015)

Why is it upmarket? They seemed well built, unlike a lot of private shite I have seen, but not fancy at all. I was in there at about 4pm so no parties, but the people I was visiting have two young kids so loud parties worked be unfair.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2015)

Smick said:


> Why is it upmarket? They seemed well built, unlike a lot of private shite I have seen, but not fancy at all. I was in there at about 4pm so no parties, but the people I was visiting have two young kids so loud parties worked be unfair.


The top floor penthouse (which is the bit I was referring to) was on the market as a luxury apartment complete with  an outrageous rental fee a while  back (there was a thread about it here).


----------



## Smick (Feb 12, 2015)

editor said:


> The top floor penthouse (which is the bit I was referring to) was on the market as a luxury apartment complete with  an outrageous rental fee a while  back (there was a thread about it here).


I'm sure it was the top floor I was on, but it was a corridor with loads of flats, not just the one. It's half owned by a housing association, half by the inhabitants.

If it's the same block, I'm sure it would command a hefty rent, given how nice it is, but I think it's not the same place.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2015)

Smick said:


> I'm sure it was the top floor I was on, but it was a corridor with loads of flats, not just the one. It's half owned by a housing association, half by the inhabitants.
> 
> If it's the same block, I'm sure it would command a hefty rent, given how nice it is, but I think it's not the same place.


I mean the big one on NPR near the junction with Brixton Hill.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 12, 2015)

Where's that taken?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Where's that taken?


Outside McDonald's facing the town hall.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 12, 2015)

Ahhh right.


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2015)

editor said:


> I mean the big one on NPR near the junction with Brixton Hill.


I went to a party at that penthouse, years ago. Apparently, it was worth a million quid in 2010.


----------



## han (Feb 13, 2015)

Whoever owns that flat (I'm not sayin!) is not popular with their neighbours. They used to let off fireworks in the wee hours at the weekends, when it was broad daylight. 

I think they're renting the place out now instead of living in it. Lucrative


----------



## BCBlues (Feb 13, 2015)

When i moved down here i was told that Brixton started on the Tesco/Macd's side of Streatham Place.
Streatham started over the road from these and Clapham Park was sort of behind Richard Atkins school.
I still live by this rule and would refer to both The Sultan and Hand in Hand as Brixton boozers.

The same person also told me that Tulse Hill was Millwall territory and the rest of Brixton was Chelsea


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 13, 2015)

Tulse Hill is dhfc territory


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2015)

Sorry for introducing the whole 'Brixton Hill/Streatham/Clapham park' thing.


----------



## blameless77 (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't miss him!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone living around Coldharbour Lane/Barrington Rd area being kept awake by bloody sawing noises?   
Last night,  and night before last I haven't had a wink of sleep because of it. Sounds like sawing down trees.   ALL BLOODY NIGHT. 
If I could find out where it's coming from I'd complain.  Pissing me right off.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Anyone living around Coldharbour Lane/Barrington Rd area being kept awake by bloody sawing noises?
> Last night,  and night before last I haven't had a wink of sleep because of it. Sounds like sawing down trees.   ALL BLOODY NIGHT.
> If I could find out where it's coming from I'd complain.  Pissing me right off.


Someone has applied for planning permission to remove a chestnut tree (this was advertised by Lambeth planning on the railings). Could it be this - as a DIY job?

I live 16 houses from Barrington Road towards Loughborough J on the railway side. Noticed an apparent increase in heavy goods trains about 5 am lately - but no sawing at all.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 13, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Someone has applied for planning permission to remove a chestnut tree (this was advertised by Lambeth planning on the railings). Could it be this - as a DIY job?.



It could well be. It definitely sounds like tree sawing.  If it's just one tree it should be over soon.  Bloody hope do.  It's horrendous.
Why do it in the middle of the night though. Crazy.


----------



## Smick (Feb 13, 2015)

han said:


> Whoever owns that flat (I'm not sayin!) is not popular with their neighbours. They used to let off fireworks in the wee hours at the weekends, when it was broad daylight.
> 
> I think they're renting the place out now instead of living in it. Lucrative


Courtenay House is what I was referring to. Really nice, but I wouldn't call it luxury.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 13, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> It could well be. It definitely sounds like tree sawing.  If it's just one tree it should be over soon.  Bloody hope do.  It's horrendous.
> Why do it in the middle of the night though. Crazy.



Are you near the train line?  It could be Network Rail doing tree works if so.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2015)

Network rail have been clearing along the lineside for the past couple of nights. Almost certainly that. They do it at night because it would be massively disruptive to close the line during the day.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> It could well be. It definitely sounds like tree sawing.  If it's just one tree it should be over soon.  Bloody hope do.  It's horrendous.
> Why do it in the middle of the night though. Crazy.





colacubes said:


> Are you near the train line?  It could be Network Rail doing tree works if so.





teuchter said:


> Network rail have been clearing along the lineside for the past couple of nights. Almost certainly that. They do it at night because it would be massively disruptive to close the line during the day.


I've had a good look out of my back staircase window - you can see rear of 288 - 320 CHL from there.

All buddleia at track level is hale and hearty, definitely not been cropped.
The chestnut rear of 306 appears to be pollarded (if that's the right word) but not recently, so my guess is work has not started there.

There's a much bigger tree further towards Barrington Road (rear of 316?) - but no sign of work.

If you are located between 288 & 320 Coldharbour my suggestion is you have an overzealous car repairer in an arch behind you who has decided to work at night. Also the windows to the arches there might be damaged or opened. 

I had this problem about ten years ago but fortunately the guy in question moved on.

There are at least ten arches in there managed by a company called Indexglen Ltd who have ultimate control over the tenants.


----------



## ringo (Feb 13, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Network rail have been clearing along the lineside for the past couple of nights. Almost certainly that. They do it at night because it would be massively disruptive to close the line during the day.



They've chopped up and removed the tree that they knocked over into the Railway's beer garden too.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 13, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Are you near the train line?  It could be Network Rail doing tree works if so.


Yes my block is right next to the rail line.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 13, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Anyone living around Coldharbour Lane/Barrington Rd area being kept awake by bloody sawing noises?
> Last night,  and night before last I haven't had a wink of sleep because of it. Sounds like sawing down trees.   ALL BLOODY NIGHT.
> If I could find out where it's coming from I'd complain.  Pissing me right off.



Would have thought it's probably coming from the arches - they're often working late at night on cars in there.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Ah, bum. My search will have to continue then.


 Herne Hill, but what about Sesami? The tables at the back? Their pastries (Borek and spinachy things) and bowls of granola, fresh fruit and yogurt are really cheap, so I don't imagine they ramp up the coffee prices too much. Tables might be a  it small, I can't remember, I tend to pop in there in the summer if I have been early to the Lido.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 13, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Herne Hill, but what about Sesami? The tables at the back? Their pastries (Borek and spinachy things) and bowls of granola, fresh fruit and yogurt are really cheap, so I don't imagine they ramp up the coffee prices too much. Tables might be a  it small, I can't remember, I tend to pop in there in the summer if I have been early to the Lido.


I recently discovered their borek, and daily soup special. Great lunch.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 13, 2015)

Does anyone know where I could get Polystyrene Balls for filling a Bean Bag in Brixton?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know where I could get Polystyrene Balls for filling a Bean Bag in Brixton?


argos?


----------



## colacubes (Feb 13, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know where I could get Polystyrene Balls for filling a Bean Bag in Brixton?



Probably one of the fabric shops would have them.  Try Simply Fabric on Atlantic Rd.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 13, 2015)

Crispy said:


> argos?


Yeah, is there anything you can't get in Argos?


----------



## tompound (Feb 13, 2015)

editor said:


> Ah, bum. My search will have to continue then.



Try Parissi just up from Kaff if you're looking for a new place, the tables are big so you can spread out a bit. Nice friendly owner, and soon-to-be taking the B£ too ;-)

Delicorner up Brixton Hill is always busy with freelancers whenever I've been there, very affable owners too.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2015)

Second the Parissi rec.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 13, 2015)

The age of protest isn't over.

I can't take all the credit for this, that would be wrong, but i helped them see over the hill.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The age of protest isn't over.
> 
> I can't take all the credit for this, that would be wrong, but i helped them see over the hill.



On a slightly similar theme - this is tonight: 







Brixton Tonight! Score high on the Anti-Valentine’s Vom-O-Meter and a free shot will be yours!


----------



## ash (Feb 13, 2015)

Does anyone know what is happening outside Kings? We got a cab which avoided Coldharbour lane as the Kings end was closed and went up BW lane. Denmark Hill end was closed off by police as well with a sign saying crime something. Ambulances weren't coming in but were walking and wheeling people to the door. I wonder what's going on?


----------



## Smick (Feb 13, 2015)

ash said:


> Does anyone know what is happening outside Kings? We got a cab which avoided Coldharbour lane as the Kings end was closed and went up BW lane. Denmark Hill end was closed off by police as well with a sign saying crime something. Ambulances weren't coming in but were walking and wheeling people to the door. I wonder what's going on?


I think they were to close the road down for some crane works, but I didn't think that would involve police.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 14, 2015)

Just saw this about the Onket ban.  Very funny

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/free-the-dhfc1.332169/


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 14, 2015)

Jesus on Ket.


----------



## ash (Feb 14, 2015)

Smick said:


> I think they were to close the road down for some crane works, but I didn't think that would involve police.





ash said:


> Does anyone know what is happening outside Kings? We got a cab which avoided Coldharbour lane as the Kings end was closed and went up BW lane. Denmark Hill end was closed off by police as well with a sign saying crime something. Ambulances weren't coming in but were walking and wheeling people to the door. I wonder what's going on?



Don't go to kings at night when this is going on. I left at 3am with my still sick daughter and was told by the security guard (in his bullet proof vest) that the cab I had booked  would be outside the golden jubilee wing. We had to leave the building and walk down the internal hospital road which was very dark and wait on our own in the cold and dark for 30 mins for the cab.  There was no security staff there it was awful.


----------



## Smick (Feb 14, 2015)

ash said:


> Don't go to kings at night when this is going on. I left at 3am with my still sick daughter and was told by the security guard (in his bullet proof vest) that the cab I had booked  would be outside the golden jubilee wing. We had to leave the building and walk down the internal hospital road which was very dark and wait on our own in the cold and dark for 30 mins for the cab.  There was no security staff there it was awful.


That's terrible. I'd think you're safe enough round there at night, but with a sick child you'll be feeling vulnerable anyway, that doesn't help.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 14, 2015)

editor said:


> On a slightly similar theme - this is tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dropped into the Albert "for 1" on the way home about 10. It was such a good laugh and Sarah Actionettes music was so good we stayed until 1am. Had a pain in my face from smiling. 

Not smiling right now though


----------



## CH1 (Feb 14, 2015)

ash, Smick, Re Kings/road closures etc. apparently they are sorting out their helipad
https://www.kch.nhs.uk/news/public/news/view/16238


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Dropped into the Albert "for 1" on the way home about 10. It was such a good laugh and Sarah Actionettes music was so good we stayed until 1am. Had a pain in my face from smiling.
> 
> Not smiling right now though


The vom-o-meter section was ridiculously chaotic, but everyone got drunk.


----------



## ash (Feb 14, 2015)

CH1 said:


> ash, Smick, Re Kings/road closures etc. apparently they are sorting out their helipad
> https://www.kch.nhs.uk/news/public/news/view/16238


Thanks CH1. -  I'm not begrudging the helipad, but Kings should have put on contingency plans for people who rely on taxis late at night.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2015)

A scene from last night's chaos at the Albert.



Thanks to colacubes  and spanglechick !


----------



## colacubes (Feb 14, 2015)

editor said:


> The vom-o-meter section was ridiculously chaotic, but everyone got drunk.



I have not been so hungover for a very long time


----------



## Ms T (Feb 14, 2015)

Putting the V into V-Day, colacubes.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 14, 2015)

Have any of you ever seen the man that cycles through Brixton WHILST juggling 3 glow in the dark balls? Bloody impressive!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 14, 2015)

in the old days, someone would have done that because they were mental.  these days its probably because theyre wacky.


----------



## elmpp (Feb 14, 2015)

Because mental illness is a requirement?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2015)

This building on the corner of Brixton Road and Crewdson Road looks like it might have a bit of history. Any ideas?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 15, 2015)

elmpp said:


> Because mental illness is a requirement?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2015)

One thing that really does sadden me is seeing more and twats in my favourite pub. Wednesday night a group of us were drinking after the football game when three coked-up over-confident types with money insisted on barging into the conversation. They started harassing two of the women who were with us, to the point where it was politely said, "Guys please leave them alone. They're clearly don't want to talk to you." Cue one of the twats getting all puffed up and saying, "What? You going to make me?"

They then threw in a bit of racist abuse just so there was no doubt what utter dickheads they were, and then we got them booted and barred.

Then at the club night on Friday, three similar-but-not-the-same morons insisted on staying on the stage while the performance was going on and trying to steal drinks and persistently grope a female DJs arse. Despite colacubes verbally laying into the worst fuckwit they carried on being utter dicks.

Happily, these twats are still very very much in the minority, but the increase in leery, gropey, sexist and/or racist men is really depressing.

*rant over


----------



## colacubes (Feb 15, 2015)

Never fuck with a woman with access to a microphone  They'd been asked politely to stop on a couple of occasions so I figured I may as well do the verbal tarring and feathering.  Tbh I was mostly shocked about how unembarrassed they were about being publicly called out for repeatedly groping someone.  Bellends


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 15, 2015)

yuk.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 15, 2015)

I should add that it wasn't me being groped but someone else.  I just happened to be next to the person being hassled and had the microphone in my hand when they were being asked to stop and refusing.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 15, 2015)

i guess its like the thing about how rapists think that all men are rapists but some claim not to be in order to make themselves look good. these guys assume everyone does it and that womens voices aren;t worth listening to, so being called out meant nothing to them at all.  very sad.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 15, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> i guess its like the thing about how rapists think that all men are rapists but some claim not to be in order to make themselves look good. these guys assume everyone does it and that womens voices aren;t worth listening to, so being called out meant nothing to them at all.  very sad.



Really? Is that a thing? Do they think everyone rapes or that everyone is a rapist but squashes the urges?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Never fuck with a woman with access to a microphone  They'd been asked politely to stop on a couple of occasions so I figured I may as well do the verbal tarring and feathering.  Tbh I was mostly shocked about how unembarrassed they were about being publicly called out for repeatedly groping someone.  Bellends


Yep. And that's pretty much how the other three guys were on Wednesday. Like they were entitled to do what the fuck they liked no matter how unwanted their filthy groping attentions were. Like it was normal.

The bit that might have got amusing was the guy they were slagging off for 'being a foreigner' could have easily flattened the lot of them, so a tiny part of me was almost willing them to carry on. But non-violence is the better way and they won't be coming back with their expensive jackets, coked up noses and rapey attitude.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 15, 2015)

Coked up noses and rapey attitude yes, but expensive jackets?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2015)

ash said:


> Thanks CH1. -  I'm not begrudging the helipad, but Kings should have put on contingency plans for people who rely on taxis late at night.


All the buses on that route (68,468 etc ) are still on diversion today.
They don't seem to have advertised it very well (not helped by Thamselink being closed due to engineering works).


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Coked up noses and rapey attitude yes, but expensive jackets?


Just painting a picture of what I saw.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 15, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Really? Is that a thing? Do they think everyone rapes or that everyone is a rapist but squashes the urges?



according to interviews with men in prison for rape, they think all men do it, but they were the ones who got caught.  someone posted the report on here last year, very interesting stuff.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 15, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> according to interviews with men in prison for rape, they think all men do it, but they were the ones who got caught.  someone posted the report on here last year, very interesting stuff.



Crikey, that's barking


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2015)

I reposted this blog piece as I thought it has some interesting perspectives: 






An Atlantic Road trader laments the changes in Brixton’s markets


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Then at the club night on Friday, three similar-but-not-the-same morons insisted on staying on the stage while the performance was going on and trying to steal drinks and persistently grope a female DJs arse. Despite colacubes verbally laying into the worst fuckwit they carried on being utter dicks.


It's shit to hear that because I thought the vibe in general was fantastic and really friendly while we were there


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> It's shit to hear that because I thought the vibe in general was fantastic and really friendly while we were there


Well it was only the three plonkers onstage - everyone else seemed well up for the fun and there was a good mix of people in the house.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> It's shit to hear that because I thought the vibe in general was fantastic and really friendly while we were there


I'm thinking of doing some more themed evenings that get the crowd involved. I spent ages building the various props but it is rewarding when a proper chaotic night ensues!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 15, 2015)

editor said:


> This building on the corner of Brixton Road and Crewdson Road looks like it might have a bit of history. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 67717



oval history has a little bit about it - here


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2015)

The Shrub & Shutter got a review in the Rakish Gent.

The Rakish _what_, you may ask?  Here's their about us page:



> *WHO?*
> The rakish fellow you met last night with the suave dance moves,
> smoothly rehearsed lines,
> and your number listed as “Goddess #14” in his phone,
> ...


My, how Brixton has changed


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 15, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Really? Is that a thing? Do they think everyone rapes or that everyone is a rapist but squashes the urges?



Sadly that is a "thing" that's emerged from HM Prison Service's ongoing (over 30 years now) Sex Offender Treatment Programme. It's a way of unconsciously avoiding cognitive dissonance.
It's the former, usually, by the way, that every male rapes, but some (a majority) say that they don't, and don't get caught.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 15, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> according to interviews with men in prison for rape, they think all men do it, but they were the ones who got caught.  someone posted the report on here last year, very interesting stuff.



Yep, and not an emergent phenomenon either, an old one, and a "necessary" one for the perpetrator, because it allows him to ignore/dismiss/not see the consequence(s) of his actions.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 16, 2015)

Sure this must have been posted somewhere before, but couldn't find it. So, instead of a new thread and putting myself out there for endless ridicule about my lack of skill with the search function, thought I would post it here:


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2015)

Private Storm said:


> Sure this must have been posted somewhere before, but couldn't find it. So, instead of a new thread and putting myself out there for endless ridicule about my lack of skill with the search function, thought I would post it here:



It has. But it's always worth another look.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2015)

More pics from Friday night: 






















Hats!






http://www.urban75.org/offline/anti-valentines-brixton-2015.html


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 16, 2015)

Dying to name and shame a large Brixton business, who really should know better, denying it's zero hour workers statutory sick pay. Have given their staff a few handy guides to their rights


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Dying to name and shame a large Brixton business, who really should know better, denying it's zero hour workers statutory sick pay. Have given their staff a few handy guides to their rights


Do tell. Please!


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Never fuck with a woman with access to a microphone  They'd been asked politely to stop on a couple of occasions so I figured I may as well do the verbal tarring and feathering.  Tbh I was mostly shocked about how unembarrassed they were about being publicly called out for repeatedly groping someone.  Bellends


they are sex offenders, nothing more nothign less. people like that need a good kicking! there, said it!


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

Isn't this lovely. A right little earner at breakfast!

Lambeth Council Leader available for a £95 breakfast briefing to discuss the Politics of Planning


> Fancy cosying up for a nice roundtable discussion with Lambeth Council Leader Lib Peck to chinwag over the Politics of Planning?
> 
> Good news! A breakfast briefing has been arranged for 24 March at the swish London Marriott Hotel, County Hall. It will only cost you £95 to have a bowl of Cornflakes and discuss any planning issues with the Leader of the Council.
> 
> The event is being organised by SP Broadway, a communications consultancy specialising in planning.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Isn't this lovely. A right little earner at breakfast!
> 
> Lambeth Council Leader available for a £95 breakfast briefing to discuss the Politics of Planning


you beat me to it again Editor...how ridic is this?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2015)

Cornflakes! i would want pan au chocolat at that price.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 17, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Cornflakes! i would want pan au chocolat at that price.


Bloody ALL DAY top notch buffet is what I'd be after...wouldn't get much time for questioning though...


----------



## Rushy (Feb 17, 2015)

On the plus side, if you are building an extension, It's about half the price of getting pre app advice.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 17, 2015)

editor said:


> More pics from Friday night:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was it a good night then?


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

Maharani said:


> was it a good night then?


It was bloody marvellous


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

A friend (and lifelong Brixton resident) posted this on FB: 


> Had a surreal, equally hilarious and horrific experience whilst doing my normal weekly shop in Brixton Wholefoods today. It was packed with a group of 10-15 people chatting to each other, who I had to squeeze past to get at the shelves; one of them was on her phone loudly giving directions on how to get to the shop from Brixton tube. Then she announced to the group "Right, Brixton walkabout tour starts now!"and off they all trooped, without buying anything, never mind actually speaking to or interacting with the shop staff. My jaw dropped. It beggars belief!


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

Has anyone visited the cafe at BCA? Are the the coffee/cakes any good? Prices? Nice place?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 17, 2015)

editor said:


> A friend (and lifelong Brixton resident) posted this on FB:


Well they'll be as friendly as the staff in Wholefoods then!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2015)

editor said:


> A friend (and lifelong Brixton resident) posted this on FB:



I heard about this at the tail end of last week, i believe they were politely asked to leave by a bearded gentleman emerging from the stock room with a look a horror on his face.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Was hoping to post a pic of the Barrington Lodge site - which is now 75% demolished ready for the new development.

Unfortunately my 10 year old Kodak digital camera seems terminally ill - the images today look like a cross between a 1960s Lava lamp and Venetian blinds.

Is there a thread on Urban dealing with camera faults - or somewhere local who can advise?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 17, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Was hoping to post a pic of the Barrington Lodge site - which is now 75% demolished ready for the new development.
> 
> Unfortunately my 10 year old Kodak digital camera seems terminally ill - the images today look like a cross between a 1960s Lava lamp and Venetian blinds.
> 
> Is there a thread on Urban dealing with camera faults - or somewhere local who can advise?


Have you tried swapping the memory card for a new one?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 17, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Have you tried swapping the memory card for a new one?


I took the memory card out and the problem remains. Must be the camera itself.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Was hoping to post a pic of the Barrington Lodge site - which is now 75% demolished ready for the new development.
> 
> Unfortunately my 10 year old Kodak digital camera seems terminally ill - the images today look like a cross between a 1960s Lava lamp and Venetian blinds.
> 
> Is there a thread on Urban dealing with camera faults - or somewhere local who can advise?


I have some pics. I'll post them later.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 17, 2015)

Here are some I took,  if they are any good.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 17, 2015)

There appears to be a young woman living rough under the arches near the railway bridge on Atlantic Rd. I've seen her several times now, surrounded by a sleeping bag and a few bin liners of possessions.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 17, 2015)

that's very sad - report itto http://www.nosecondnightout.org.uk/help-a-rough-sleeper/ and give them a description and they will go and visit and see if they can do anything.



Ms T said:


> There appears to be a young woman living rough under the arches near the railway bridge on Atlantic Rd. I've seen her several times now, surrounded by a sleeping bag and a few bin liners of possessions.


----------



## Manter (Feb 17, 2015)

Ms T said:


> There appears to be a young woman living rough under the arches near the railway bridge on Atlantic Rd. I've seen her several times now, surrounded by a sleeping bag and a few bin liners of possessions.


She has been there about a week. There was a guy with her last time I saw her. I've reported seeing her to no second night out before.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 17, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> that's very sad - report itto http://www.nosecondnightout.org.uk/help-a-rough-sleeper/ and give them a description and they will go and visit and see if they can do anything.


Thanks for that.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2015)

"Reality TV at its best! Brixtons local production company attempt their very own "Come Dine With Me" esq pilot. What could go wrong"



I'm afraid it failed to raise a titter from me, but perhaps others might enjoy it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2015)

Gave up with it after 2 min 54 sec.
It's middle class humour, it's lazy, boring and utterly shit.


----------



## 299 old timer (Feb 18, 2015)

Red Stripe beer for authenticity - nice touch


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2015)

Two bits of local news: 
Marriott hotel staff would need to work 14 hours to be able to attend planning event held by Lambeth Council Leader
Brixton BookJam returns to Hootananny on Monday 2nd March. Full details and writers announced…


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 18, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Gave up with it after 2 min 54 sec.
> It's middle class humour, it's lazy, boring and utterly shit.


I made it to 4 mins.
I dont think it's shit because it's middle class though; I think it's shit because it's shit.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2015)

Behold! The sizzling hot springs of Southwyck House, Brixton


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2015)

More news: 
*Question Time event organised in Brixton to discuss the power of the black vote*


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Behold! The sizzling hot springs of Southwyck House, Brixton


Get a few tonne bags of builders sand delivered and we could have a beach party in February


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2015)

Official announcement: 





A new pub is coming to Brixton Road – The Brixton Tavern & Kitchen gets set to open in April 2015


----------



## Rushy (Feb 18, 2015)

One of my neighbour's houses has been tagged with "kill all Muslim cunts". Never seen that on this street. They are not Muslim so I don't think it was targeted at an individual but one of the other neighbours is.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 18, 2015)

yuk


----------



## colacubes (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh that's grim.  Have they reported it to the police just in case?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 18, 2015)

colacubes said:


> Oh that's grim.  Have they reported it to the police just in case?


I've just texted him. He hadn't noticed.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 18, 2015)

fucking hell - that's a bit scary...


----------



## colacubes (Feb 18, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I've just texted him. He hadn't noticed.



Double yuk


----------



## Greebo (Feb 18, 2015)

FWIW Lambeth council is supposed to prioritise the removal of any graffiti which encourages hate crimes or threatens violence.


----------



## Manter (Feb 18, 2015)

Rushy said:


> One of my neighbour's houses has been tagged with "kill all Muslim cunts". Never seen that on this street. They are not Muslim so I don't think it was targeted at an individual but one of the other neighbours is.


That's vile.


----------



## mxh (Feb 18, 2015)

Rushy said:


> One of my neighbour's houses has been tagged with "kill all Muslim cunts". Never seen that on this street. They are not Muslim so I don't think it was targeted at an individual but one of the other neighbours is.


Chelsea fans?


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 18, 2015)

editor said:


> Behold! The sizzling hot springs of Southwyck House, Brixton



I knew it. Brixton is the new Reykjavik…

(not to minimise an ecological and economic disaster, this is scandalous on nearly every level.)


----------



## CH1 (Feb 18, 2015)

For a little late night intellectual refreshment, I just spotted this article in City AM:
http://www.cityam.com/209697/germany-must-allow-greeks-new-deal
It is by Stuart Holland, who used to be MP for Vauxhall before Kate Hoey.
I like an MP with some intellectual clout!


----------



## Manter (Feb 19, 2015)

Lass seen under the railway arches on Atlantic Road- does anyone know where she actually sleeps? If so can you either pm me or make a report to streetlink/ no second night out, please? Don't put it up publicly, thx.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 19, 2015)

Just did my weekly veg shop in the street market and was chatting to a stall holder who told me that
after an enforced lay-off because of the collapsed drains there is little chance of compensation for loss of business for those affected
small traders being screwed by big public utilities, in this case Thames Water, seems to be a theme in Brixton these days


----------



## Manter (Feb 19, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get Aveeno in Brixton? 

Superdrug, boots, baba all a blank....


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 19, 2015)

Manter said:


> Does anyone know where I can get Aveeno in Brixton?
> 
> Superdrug, boots, baba all a blank....



not Brixton, sorry, but they do it in Fourways pharmacy in Herne Hill I think.

actually.. I'm not 100% sure about that - so don't go out of your way on my word


----------



## Manter (Feb 19, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> not Brixton, sorry, but they do it in Fourways pharmacy in Herne Hill I think.
> 
> actually.. I'm not 100% sure about that - so don't go out of your way on my word


Brixton Hill Day Lewis apparently. Thx leanderman


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 19, 2015)

Manter said:


> Brixton Hill Day Lewis apparently. Thx leanderman


I am always amazed at the energy & versatility of a geezer who can combine a successful Hollywood acting career with running a chain of chemists shops here in London


----------



## Manter (Feb 19, 2015)

If only. I'd stake the place out


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2015)

Fantastic night at the Joiners Arms acoustic evening tonight. So refreshing to go to an old school pub with a super friendly crowd where people are actually interested in the live music - which was great.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2015)

Curiously, the entire Dogstar security team have been replaced (or sacked), just about overnight. They've been there for ten years.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 20, 2015)

editor said:


> This building on the corner of Brixton Road and Crewdson Road looks like it might have a bit of history. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 67717


looks like an old corner shop judging by the architecture


----------



## isvicthere? (Feb 20, 2015)

I notice Mango Landin' is now a pile of rubble.


----------



## Gniewosz (Feb 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Isn't this lovely. A right little earner at breakfast!
> 
> Lambeth Council Leader available for a £95 breakfast briefing to discuss the Politics of Planning




Well, I purchased a ticket and received a confirmation email on Wednesday:
“Thank you for your booking. I can confirm that a place has been reserved for you at the above event”

It would have been good to get the extra “training” on planning and development processes. However, today I received the following email from the organisers:
“I am sorry to have to inform you that I have to cancel your booking that you made on Wednesday. I have been informed but the event organisers that they are over subscribed for the event. I will therefore cancel your booking and refund the £108 back onto the credit card.”

Either they have a very sub-standard event booking system that allows over-subscriptions, or is there some more nefarious reason?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> Well, I purchased a ticket and received a confirmation email on Wednesday:
> “Thank you for your booking. I can confirm that a place has been reserved for you at the above event”
> 
> It would have been good to get the extra “training” on planning and development processes. However, today I received the following email from the organisers:
> ...


Hmm. We had a cunning scheme planned for this. I wonder if they've caught wind of it.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Curiously, the entire Dogstar security team have been replaced (or sacked), just about overnight. They've been there for ten years.



Any idea why?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Any idea why?


I asked and I asked and I asked, but everyone is being very tight lipped about it.


----------



## Gniewosz (Feb 20, 2015)

editor said:


> Hmm. We had a cunning scheme planned for this. I wonder if they've caught wind of it.



On the event website, it is now showing as "Full" ... wonder if it is actually fully subscribed or they have simply shut the event down.  In most cases, they would offer a place on the waiting list, but this hasn't happened.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> On the event website, it is now showing as "Full" ... wonder if it is actually fully subscribed or they have simply shut the event down.  In most cases, they would offer a place on the waiting list, but this hasn't happened.


Tricky Skills  has been engaged in some lively probing over this so I wonder if it's related.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> On the event website, it is now showing as "Full" ... wonder if it is actually fully subscribed or they have simply shut the event down.  In most cases, they would offer a place on the waiting list, but this hasn't happened.


If people thought they'd be getting a pre-app consultation at a knock-down price, I'm not surprised it sold out.


----------



## Gniewosz (Feb 20, 2015)

Crispy said:


> If people thought they'd be getting a pre-app consultation at a knock-down price, I'm not surprised it sold out.



The fact that I actually had a confirmed and purchased ticket, and then they sent a cancellation ... very strange behaviour.  It certainly points to an exclusive meeting to discuss things that the council wouldn't want out in the general public.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 20, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> The fact that I actually had a confirmed and purchased ticket, and then they sent a cancellation ... very strange behaviour.  It certainly points to an exclusive meeting to discuss things that the council wouldn't want out in the general public.


Or incompetence. This *is* Lambeth we're talking about.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 20, 2015)

Why would they sell tickets on the internet if they wanted an exclusive meeting to discuss things that the council wouldn't want out in the general public?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Why would they sell tickets on the internet if they wanted an exclusive meeting to discuss things that the council wouldn't want out in the general public?


I think there's lots of questions to be asked about this. Thankfully Tricky Skills is doing just that.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 20, 2015)

Gniewosz said:


> The fact that I actually had a confirmed and purchased ticket, and then they sent a cancellation ... very strange behaviour.  It certainly points to an exclusive meeting to discuss things that the council wouldn't want out in the general public.



'Enquiries' have been made. The event is sold out. A 'developer friend'  was told this directly. The developer friend was also asked to leave some details as "there might be a way in..."


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 20, 2015)

There's apparently a crackdown on fly-tipping along the top end of Brixton Road. I hate fly-tipping. There does seem to be some confusion though over the crackdown and the suggestion from Lambeth Council that leaving fly tipping might act to prevent further selfishness.

BBuzz piece.

HONK han.


----------



## Manter (Feb 20, 2015)

They do seem to be a bit confused, don't they? The only thing anyone seems to agree on is that it's someone else's fault


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 20, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> I knew it. Brixton is the new Reykjavik…


 
All it needs is a good local Ice Bar......


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 20, 2015)

OvalhouseDB said:


> All it needs is a good local Ice Bar......



We had a BONKERS email from Coors at Brixton Buzz yesterday. They had seen our coverage of the Brixton monstrosity. They wanted to know if we would like to help promote the Manchester Ice Bar.

We politely reminded them that they still haven't settled the invoice for the BBuzz image that they lifted.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2015)

I thought there was a dedicated Streatham thread but couldn't find it so I'll put it here:







Streatham Hill residents unite to fight luxury flat development that ‘appeared overnight’


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 20, 2015)

Manter said:


> They do seem to be a bit confused, don't they? The only thing anyone seems to agree on is that it's someone else's fault



that reminds me of some of the other threads around here at the moment


----------



## Manter (Feb 20, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> that reminds me of some of the other threads around here at the moment


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2015)

Admittedly not my biggest story of the week, but it brought a smile to my face:

Tonight, we celebrate the DIY public bench of Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Fascinated by an example of either selective memory, censorship or naive ignorance in the article on Earls Court in the property section of Wednesday's Evening Standard. Surprised also because the journalist is a Brixton luminary and presumably right on when it comes to social matters.

The article makes no mention of Earls Court's gay heritage - which was very famous in the 1970s through to 1990s.

Just as the property and development boom is eradicating Earls Court's "famous Art Deco exhibition centre" some of the minorities which once thrived there are being airbrushed out of history. The Australians only just make it into the online version (but not in print) http://homesandproperty.co.uk/area-guides/greater-london/spotlight-earls-court-property-area-guide

I moved to London in 1977 (a year before actually moving to Brixton). At that time the choice of gay pubs in central London was limited to the Boltons and the Colehern in Earls Court and the Salisbury near Leicester Square.


----------



## Manter (Feb 20, 2015)

Today's random 'where can I get' post,... I've just managed to break one of the legs off the sideboard. Anyone know where I can buy legs for furniture in Brixton?


----------



## Sirena (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't know whether it's strictly Brixton but I heard that Paco, the drummer from Conflict has died.  I don't know any details.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 21, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> cheap processed foods sold at a premium price to idiots who have read somewhere that ironic junk food is this week's thing.  it's a restaurateur's dream scenario.


nailed it. it's all fashionable bollocks.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 21, 2015)

what is the biggest beard you have seen in brixton recently. my mate reckons he saw a four footer the other day.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 21, 2015)

editor said:


> I thought there was a dedicated Streatham thread but couldn't find it so I'll put it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gosh... just watched that video.. wtf are Lambeth playing at?!  Incredible.. I feel terrible for those people.  (I was a little unsure of some of the angles of the video personally but nevertheless - the whole thing is clearly wrong - and illegal it seems!).


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 21, 2015)

At the heart of the Black Britain’s spiritual capital Windrush Square, Operation Black Vote (OBV) will launch its General Election voter registration campaign. Although the bus is targeting BME voters, we are also working with other organisations including Operation Disability Vote and Bite the Ballot. 

*26th Feb 2015 at 12 Noon
Windrush Square
Brixton*
http://www.obv.org.uk/news-blogs/obv-express-bus-tour-launch


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 21, 2015)

Manter said:


> Today's random 'where can I get' post,... I've just managed to break one of the legs off the sideboard. Anyone know where I can buy legs for furniture in Brixton?



Not in Brixton. Some carpentry supplies websites sell Queen Anne legs, bun feet etc. A decent carpenter is what you really need, though.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 21, 2015)

Ugh, morning is defiantly occurring in Brixton. Use caution.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2015)

Ah. That feels better. 






The nightmare that is the Ferndale Road Post Office in Brixton – a rant


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 21, 2015)

Brixton horse club in the news - they built him a 'pedroscope'

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-31564696


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 21, 2015)

Revolutionary Communist Group street theatre explaining the concept of surplus value to an enthusiastic crowd outside Brixton Tube.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2015)

CH1 said:


> For a little late night intellectual refreshment, I just spotted this article in City AM:
> http://www.cityam.com/209697/germany-must-allow-greeks-new-deal
> It is by Stuart Holland, who used to be MP for Vauxhall before Kate Hoey.
> I like an MP with some intellectual clout!



Thats interesting article.

The "Modest Proposal" is online here.

Radio 4 15 min profile of Vanis here

He is a hit with the ladies.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Thats interesting article.
> The "Modest Proposal" is online here.
> Radio 4 15 min profile of Vanis here
> He is a hit with the ladies.


I heard the Radio 4 profile. Very rounded.
Yanis Varoufakis is surely the first Russia Today pundit to end up in government (so to some of us he was not a wholly unknown quantity). It's a pity we don't have imaginative people like him in an electable position in UK politics.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 23, 2015)

Wednesday evening is Budget evening at Lambeth Town Hall.

Hurrah!

I think.

"We are instead seeing a significant rise in income directly attributable to the substantial and _exciting_ new build private developments underway across the borough."

BBuzz piece.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 23, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Wednesday evening is Budget evening at Lambeth Town Hall.
> 
> Hurrah!
> 
> ...


I think you need to get out more.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 23, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Wednesday evening is Budget evening at Lambeth Town Hall. <snip>


A few people will be outside because of that.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 23, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I think you need to get out more.



 taken on board. But this impacts our everyday lives in Brixton. The Budget is going to define what Lambeth Council can do to help residents over the next 12 months.

It is dull. But it is absolutely crucial.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2015)

Ms T said:


> I think you need to get out more.


At least someone is covering this stuff!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 23, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> <snip>It is dull. But it is absolutely crucial.


Among other things, it's going to affect library funding.  Which, in turn, affects young people who can't otherwise afford books or find anywhere quiet to do their homework.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 23, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> taken on board. But this impacts our everyday lives in Brixton. The Budget is going to define what Lambeth Council can do to help residents over the next 12 months.
> 
> It is dull. But it is absolutely crucial.


In those kind of meetings I find it impossible to separate the bullshit from what is actually said and decided. It's a skill to be able to take the relevant points and make sense of what it actually means.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 23, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> In those kind of meetings I find it impossible to separate the bullshit from what is actually said and decided. It's a skill to be able to take the relevant points and make sense of what it actually means.



it really is.  i'm really bad at it because i lack the attention span to listen to all thsoe droney tossers and then pick out the killer facts to jump on later.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 23, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> droney tossers



They train to be that...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm in the bell of the beast of Babylon, (City of London) drinking on a tab and have just had chat with barmaid who knows about things like Cooltan before it moved to the old dole house and I'm trying to type this quick as I've had to invent my own wi fi hot spot but have encouraged her to sign up for site.
She is a bit older than me but not much and her memory and history is rich and deep.
Took me about two hours to type this post because of interruptions of a social not business nature, and my portable wi GI is fine. Not drunk.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2015)

Look! A Shetland Pony periscope! 








http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/02/...for-pedro-their-shetland-pony-the-pedroscope/


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's some pics from a Sat night out in Brixton:






Windmill






Effra Social

And more: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/02/...-the-windmill-and-the-effra-socials-birthday/


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2015)

Coming up:  Feb 26th: Lambeth NUT and Lambeth Council to host free Equalities Conference


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 23, 2015)

Whaddya know - there's actually an alternative Lambeth Tory Budget.

The Comms Team, Lambeth Talk and the bloody Co-op Council are all for the chop. The Tories are proposing to reduce Council Tax, compared to Labour putting it up.

There's a WEIRD bit as well about:

"top-heavy with directors and managers, for example social workers and health workers."



BBuzz piece.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 23, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Whaddya know - there's actually an alternative Lambeth Tory Budget.
> <snip>There's a WEIRD bit as well about:
> 
> "top-heavy with directors and managers, for example social workers and health workers." <snip>


WTAF?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 23, 2015)

Greebo said:


> WTAF?



I really hope that's it a typo.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 23, 2015)

What the actual fuck was aimed at the tories in the council, not at you Tricky Skills.  

If that's pushed through, I dread to think of the effects.  There's so much coordination and paperwork as part of social work etc that people are needed to do it who aren't busy doing the bathing, dressing etc too.  The alternative would be similar to what's already seen in some hospitals - nurses so busy with the admin side of things (including ringing other wards to find a bed) that they've hardly time to actually nurse.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 23, 2015)

Relax Greebo. It's only the alternative budget cobbled together by the 'Opposition' that is the three annexed Conservatives over in Clapham Common. It took me longer to write the blog post than it probably took for them to write this waffle.

It's actually decent (ish) that an Opposition budget has been presented. But it's all part of the political game. It only exists to show that they haven't completely given up.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 23, 2015)

All credit to Tricky Skills for doing some of the stuff the rest of us might find difficult and boring. Moreover, to put that content into easily digestible and interesting reads via Buzz is indeed a tricky skill; especially when working against deadlines and just dealing with everyday life.

I was blown away by my interaction earlier today with a barmaid in a wine bar that was designated to "look after me" whilst my sister went back to work upstairs (after a pub lunch Birthday thing for my sister), to deal with the misconduct of financial institutions. She (the barmaid) knows more about Brixton history than i do, way more; she even knew about the Brixton Fairies, Villa Road in the seventies all sorts of stuff and i had her nailed on for an Urbanite. I told her i was Dexter Deadwood and that was met with silence and that i post on Urban75; she wrote that down and i was happy with that.

She said Cootlan started in the old synagogue on Effra Road before they got evicted, at least that's how i led her via her description of the building but i think she was correct.

The Lord Raglan is also an excellent pub and a bit of an anomaly in the belly of the beast. Highly recommend that pub.


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 23, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> All credit to Tricky Skills for doing some of the stuff the rest of us might find difficult and boring. Moreover, to put that content into easily digestible and interesting reads via Buzz is indeed a tricky skill; especially when working against deadlines and just dealing with everyday life.
> 
> I was blown away by my interaction earlier today with a barmaid in a wine bar that was designated to "look after me" whilst my sister went back to work upstairs (after a pub lunch Birthday thing for my sister), to deal with the misconduct of financial institutions. She (the barmaid) knows more about Brixton history than i do, way more; she even knew about the Brixton Fairies, Villa Road in the seventies all sorts of stuff and i had her nailed on for an Urbanite. I told her i was Dexter Deadwood and that was met with silence and that i post on Urban75; she wrote that down and i was happy with that.
> 
> ...



Cooltan didn't start in the synagogue, it started in the Cooltan (suntan lotion) factory on Effra Rd. I think Halfords/Curry's are on the site now.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 23, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> Cooltan didn't start in the synagogue, it started in the Cooltan (suntan lotion) factory on Effra Rd. I think Halfords/Curry's are on the site now.



She was very close and i might have misled her and she did mention the Halfords location. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> She was very close and i might have misled her and she did mention the Halfords location. Thank you for the clarification.


History of Cooltan here:






http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/cooltan.html


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> She said Cootlan started in the old synagogue on Effra Road before they got evicted, at least that's how i led her via her description of the building but i think she was correct.


I don't think she is right on that. The Cooltan factory really existed at 69 Effra Road, next to the old Effra Day Centre. The site is now housing association flats of modern design.

Can't be precise about when the Cooltan arts squat started in the factory after it closed, but in my Green Party days (around 1987-88) the Greens used to run rave-type events in the Cooltan at weekends, and I was on the rota selling cheap coloured Polish vodka at 50p a shot.

I think the Cooltan probably migrated from its original factory site in Effra Road to the defunct labour exchange on Coldharbour Lane around 1990/1. By that time the Synagogue would have been being rebuilt at the Eurolink Centre.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> Cooltan didn't start in the synagogue, it started in the Cooltan (suntan lotion) factory on Effra Rd. I think Halfords/Curry's are on the site now.


Halfords/Currys was a London transport depot of some kind. They repaired tube ticket machines and vehicles.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Some goings-on at the London Transport Effra Road Print Works (now Halfords and Currys)

Miss Grace Cole of the book-folding and sewing section works at the stitching machine. Miss Cole had worked in the printing shop for twenty two years at the time that this photograph was taken.
Photographed by Photo Centre Ltd, Mar 1949
Location: Effra Road, Brixton, Lambeth SW2
Image no: HD764-8
Inventory no: 1998/49669
20th Century London caption: This picture shows London Transport employee Miss Grace Cole working a stitching machine. Miss Cole worked in the book-folding and sewing section of the Effra Road Printing Works in Brixton. The works are where all London Transport bus tickets were printed. It was also where manuals and leaflets for staff and public information were produced. Books were printed on flat-paper presses. The pages were folded and then stitched together using machines like the one in the picture. Grace Cole had worked at the Effra Road works for 22 years when this picture was taken in 1949.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 23, 2015)

editor said:


> History of Cooltan here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope Shane Collins is still around and i love this quote from the article you linked to;

_"All of us at various times and to varying extents have worked our butts off, not for ourselves, but for the craic, for the benefit of all and for a common and at times cloudy goal. While it is probably easier for us to remember the mistakes, we have also got to check that we did a lot of good and achieved something worthwhile. 

To know this, to take comfort and confidence from this and be able to carry the lessons and experiences through into other things is our reward. A bunch of often quite different people on the dole came together and we did it. A totally independent community arts squatted centre. We proved to ourselves and others that it could be done." _

I think the same sentiments can be extended to Urban75 and i would like to see more of that in the future from all of us that post here.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 23, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Some goings-on at the London Transport Effra Road Print Works (now Halfords and Currys)





I have posted about this before, but yes - the Effra Road site was set up by the London County Council Tramways as its printing works - mainly printing the vast quantity of 'bell punch' type tickets needed, but also maps and other documents.

A second site, on Stockwell Road, looked after ticket punch maintenance.

Both sites took on additional work for the London Transport bus fleet and expanded tram fleet after London Transport was formed in 1933.

Effra Road was damaged by bombing in WW2, and was rebuilt post-war, taking over the ticket machine maintenance functions from Stockwell Road in the 1950s - the need for printed tickets reduced substantially from the early 1950s as bus ticketing was mechanised.

Effra Road was closed c. 1985 in the era of privatisation / outsourcing and the introduction of electronic ticket machines on buses.

I'm conscious that I promised editor a short article about this.   I just haven't absolutely nailed the location of the Stockwell Road site yet...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 23, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Wednesday evening is Budget evening at Lambeth Town Hall.
> 
> Hurrah!
> 
> ...





Greebo said:


> A few people will be outside because of that.


 does that mean some of the Cressington Gardens residents might be there to protest? What time is the meeting?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 23, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> does that mean some of the Cressington Gardens residents might be there to protest? What time is the meeting?



Meeting starts at 7pm.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 23, 2015)

I was thinking of going to the LGBT history month event at the Library that night - but perhaps I can pop over the road before 7pm to show support?
http://lgbthistorymonth.org.uk/event/how-was-it-for-you/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 23, 2015)

I think it is time for a brief musical interlude which is topical but not strictly Brixton and it ought to become a tradition on this often difficult thread.



The thing about "counter attacking lesbians" makes me laugh every time,  and we can't go wrong with a bit of Cave.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 23, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> She (the barmaid) knows more about Brixton history than i do, way more; she even knew about the Brixton Fairies, Villa Road in the seventies all sorts of stuff and i had her nailed on for an Urbanite. I told her i was Dexter Deadwood and that was met with silence and that i post on Urban75; she wrote that down and i was happy with that.


Interesting,although you didn't say this if she is aware of the connection between V road and the Brixton Fairies she is one of a small group of people nearly all of whom I know.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 23, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Interesting,although you didn't say this if she is aware of the connection between V road and the Brixton Fairies she is one of a small group of people nearly all of whom I know.



Separate conversations, done in batches as she was working, but neither of us made the connection between the two.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 23, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think it is time for a brief musical interlude which is topical but not strictly Brixton and it ought to become a tradition on this often difficult thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about "counter attacking lesbians" makes me laugh every time,  and we can't go wrong with a bit of Cave.




Topical?  given the number of homophobic god-botherers in Brixton?
'homos roaming the street in packs, queer bashers with tyre jacks' ? Laugh a minute that song.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 23, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Topical?  given the number of homophobic god-botherers in Brixton?
> 'homos roaming the street in packs, queer bashers with tyre jacks' ? Laugh a minute that song.



You might have read it wrong.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 23, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Separate conversations, done in batches as she was working, but neither of us made the connection between the two.


Ah OK but still intriguing,who is this mystery woman  .


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 23, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Ah OK but still intriguing,who is this mystery woman  .



I was surprised at her knowledge, more so that she wasn't on the Board, gave her name as Fiona.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 23, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I was surprised at her knowledge, more so that she wasn't on the Board, gave her name as Fiona.


It's on the far reaches of my memory (which to be fair is fucked) I don't know how to phrase this without insulting anyone.Is she what some people might say "bigboned"  lives or did up Brixton Hill?
E2a if it is the same person she is a very nice woman and in the past a fairly close friend.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 23, 2015)

peterkro said:


> It's on the far reaches of my memory (which to be fair is fucked) I don't know how to phrase this without insulting anyone.Is she what some people might say "bigboned"  lives or did up Brixton Hill?
> E2a if it is the same person she is a very nice woman and in the past a fairly close friend.



She is tall but from behind a bar that can be misleading, your description is helpful and "accurate", she is a lovely woman; i think from Irish descent.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 23, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> She is tall but from behind that can be misleading, your description is helpful and "accurate", she is a lovely woman; i think from Irish descent.


If it's the same woman and I think it is she's not that tall but otherwise adds up.If you see her again say Z from the Fridge says hello and that our friend Shirty is much missed she'll know who I am instantly.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 23, 2015)

peterkro said:


> If it's the same woman and I think it is she's not that tall but otherwise adds up.If you see her again say Z from the Fridge says hello and that our friend Shirty is much missed she'll know who I am instantly.



My sister knows her and sees her on a mostly daily basis and i will pass on your message via sister and will let you know.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2015)

FYI


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 24, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 68075 FYI



i'll tell you something for nothing; if i ever get a cat i'm always going to call it Chomsky because their is only one Gramsci


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Topical?  given the number of homophobic god-botherers in Brixton?
> 'homos roaming the street in packs, queer bashers with tyre jacks' ? Laugh a minute that song.



Nick would know given he used to live here...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Feb 24, 2015)

Another Lambeth Council consultation. This one proposes to look at planning, and in particular how residents are informed about nearby applications. The Council wants to remove hard copies of applications from libraries.

For big schemes, workshops have been suggested.

'cos that went well for Future Brixton and the arches 

BBuzz piece.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2015)

Good interview here: Impassioned Scott: Interview with Lambeth’s Green Party Councillor Scott Ainslie


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2015)

Planning permission refused for Brixton’s monster LED screen


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Planning permission refused for Brixton’s monster LED screen


I guess we'll never get to find out exactly _what_ was tasty & sugar coated....


----------



## Greebo (Feb 24, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> does that mean some of the Cressington Gardens residents might be there to protest? What time is the meeting?


Cressingham Gardens, for the love of Eris!   

Probably.  Hang on, I'll check my emails and get back to you about that.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 24, 2015)

friendofdorothy people who can walk from there will meet outside the Rotunda at 5.20pm, be walking down from the estate at 5.30pm, and meeting outside the Town Hall from 6pm onwards tomorrow evening.  I don't think there'll be many of us from the estate (it's a bad time of year for anyone with a disability or illness), but there will be a few.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm a bit late to this, but does anyone know the likely consequences of the Council's Rushcroft Rd refurb going over budget? Do you think the proportion of social housing will be cut? Details here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/...ishment-due-to-unforeseen-structural-defects/


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Another Lambeth Council consultation. This one proposes to look at planning, and in particular how residents are informed about nearby applications. The Council wants to remove hard copies of applications from libraries.
> For big schemes, workshops have been suggested.
> 'cos that went well for Future Brixton and the arches
> BBuzz piece.


Jack Hopkins: "We know that workshops and focus groups are more useful than a mass mailing."

How can this be cheaper than sending out letters? £90 million cheaper at that!

I think what we are seeing is a drift towards Lambeth hiving off consultation to local community groups, to be paid for by applicants.

That way the council get to control what is going on - if they give the community groups grants and make sure party members run the show.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Jack Hopkins: "We know that workshops and focus groups are more useful than a mass mailing."


That is such bollocks. Workshops and focus groups only attract a self selecting minority who have the time and inclination to get involved - assuming they get to hear of it in the first place. Shunt in a bunch of opinion-dividing, opportunistic charlatans like Brixton Green and you're guaranteed that the pool of people willing to get involved with shrink even further.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Nick would know given he used to live here...




brixton?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> brixton?



Yeah, he lived on Tudor Close on Brixton Hill


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 24, 2015)

i didn't know that.  

i love the idea of bumping into nick cave in the nisa, trying to choose soup.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 24, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> i didn't know that.
> 
> i love the idea of bumping into nick cave in the nisa, trying to choose soup.



It was 1983...dunno how long he was around for...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2015)

editor said:


> That is such bollocks. Workshops and focus groups only attract a self selecting minority who have the time and inclination to get involved - assuming they get to hear if it in the first place. Shunt in a bunch of opinion-dividing, opportunistic charlatans like Brixton Green and you're guaranteed that the pool of people willing to get involved with shrink even further.


yeh but you're making the mistake of looking at it from a utilitarian point of view


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> I really hope that's it a typo.



So apart from being fuckwits for being Tories, they're also too stupid to end the sentence with the appropriate naming of depts, i.e. "...for example Social Services". 
it's a stupid point, anyway. If they wish to rail against "waste", they should be attacking the bill for consultants, and for management temps (i.e. "_interim_ heads of department") 
This is populist crap masquerading as political analysis, with the emphasis on "anal".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 24, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Jack Hopkins: "We know that workshops and focus groups are more useful than a mass mailing."
> 
> How can this be cheaper than sending out letters? £90 million cheaper at that!
> 
> ...



You're mistaking Hopkins' "useful" as meaning "useful for tenants", whereas any utility lies in the councillors and officers being able to interpret and (mis)represent focus group and workshop data in a light favourable to their desires.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Well yes I was going to say that focus group work can be manipulated by adjusting the presentation and using selective feedback. He who writes the minutes rules the land I think.


----------



## Jangleballix (Feb 24, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> i didn't know that.
> 
> i love the idea of bumping into nick cave in the nisa, trying to choose soup.


I used to sign on at the same time as him in the old dole office in Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## innit (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't understand why they are letting people exit brixton during morning rush hour - make it entrance only with both escalators running down, kick everyone else out at stockwell and put on buses.

Maybe it would take too long to get everyone off at stockwell? But people queuing from the ritzy is bonkers.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 25, 2015)

innit said:


> I don't understand why they are letting people exit brixton during morning rush hour - make it entrance only with both escalators running down, kick everyone else out at stockwell and put on buses.
> 
> Maybe it would take too long to get everyone off at stockwell? But people queuing from the ritzy is bonkers.


Your logic is undeniable. However I would also question the mentality of all the sheeple queuing to get into Brixton station. Presumably many of them live nearby, know the area reasonably well, etc. It makes one wonder why so many of them willingly join a humongous queue when they could walk to Stockwell in under 10 minutes & hop on the Victoria line there....


----------



## Greebo (Feb 25, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> <snip> It makes one wonder why so many of them willingly join a humongous queue when they could walk to Stockwell in under 10 minutes & hop on the Victoria line there....


Speedwalking, or have you just got very long legs?  Try that in the type of work shoes required for women in office jobs etc.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 25, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Speedwalking, or have you just got very long legs?  Try that in the type of work shoes required for women in office jobs etc.


I wasn't suggesting everyone should do it, just those who are fit & able and would rather get to work quicker! If all those who could easily walk to Stockwell did so, there'd be far less over crowding for those who can't.

And no, I've not got long legs, just highly efficient ones...


----------



## innit (Feb 25, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> Your logic is undeniable. However I would also question the mentality of all the sheeple queuing to get into Brixton station. Presumably many of them live nearby, know the area reasonably well, etc. It makes one wonder why so many of them willingly join a humongous queue when they could walk to Stockwell in under 10 minutes & hop on the Victoria line there....





Greebo said:


> Speedwalking, or have you just got very long legs?  Try that in the type of work shoes required for women in office jobs etc.



I agree with both of you really - of course there are people who can't walk to stockwell comfortably or in a suitable timeframe (I'm one of them at the moment!) but most of the people queuing would find it much quicker to walk. I'm not especially tall or fit but reckon I could normally do it in 15 mins.

I wonder if lots of them don't know the area - if they bus in from Streatham etc?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 25, 2015)

innit said:


> I don't understand why they are letting people exit brixton during morning rush hour - make it entrance only with both escalators running down, kick everyone else out at stockwell and put on buses.
> 
> Maybe it would take too long to get everyone off at stockwell? But people queuing from the ritzy is bonkers.



They should be closing it for outbound in the morning and inbound in the evening. 

It's not a 10 minute walk from Brixton to Stockwell in my experience and not many direct buses, particularly not from up the hill where lots of people are coming from. 

Also, tubes can be packed by the time they get to Stockwell so much less chance of getting a seat. 

I've occasionally seen a random bus with a Stockwell destination board around the tube in the morning. Why don't they run a shuttle between Brixton and Stockwell to encourage people not to use Brixton. 

It winds me up every morning when they have announcements saying use Stockwell and Victoria, when there are signs in the lobby saying avoid Victoria as there are works there.


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 25, 2015)

shakespearegirl said:


> It's not a 10 minute walk from Brixton to Stockwell in my experience and not many direct buses, particularly not from up the hill where lots of people are coming from.


TBF, if one walks around the corner to the stop on Stockwell Road, outside Nandos, every bus from there goes to Stockwell station.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 25, 2015)

EastEnder said:


> TBF, if one walks around the corner to the stop on Stockwell Road, outside Nandos, every bus from there goes to Stockwell station.



Yes, but by the time you get off the bus from the hill, walk down to Stockwell Road and manage to get on a bus to Stockwell, you are probably in the tube station. 

It seems to be working much better since the introduced the barriers rather than a jam of people spilling out into the road. It only took me 5 minutes to get into the station this morning at 8.50am


----------



## Smick (Feb 25, 2015)

What would people do if they got to Brixton and there was no way out? They could use the lift I suppose, but there's a risk you'd get a backlog of people milling around because they hadn't got off at Stockwell. And then they'd have to close the station to clear them and make the whole thing worse.

I use a prepaid oyster when travelling from Brixton so it makes no sense for me to get a bus to Stockwell and I am usually in too much of a rush to consider walking it.


----------



## innit (Feb 25, 2015)

shakespearegirl said:


> They should be closing it for outbound in the morning and inbound in the evening.
> 
> It's not a 10 minute walk from Brixton to Stockwell in my experience and not many direct buses, particularly not from up the hill where lots of people are coming from.
> 
> ...


I agree they should be closing it for exit in the morning but am guessing there's a reason why they can't.



Smick said:


> What would people do if they got to Brixton and there was no way out? They could use the lift I suppose, but there's a risk you'd get a backlog of people milling around because they hadn't got off at Stockwell. And then they'd have to close the station to clear them and make the whole thing worse.


They'd need staff at stockwell to get everyone off the trains and send them to brixton empty.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2015)

It's going to get worse: 
Brixton tube ticket office to close permanently from 9th March 2015


----------



## Smick (Feb 25, 2015)

innit said:


> I agree they should be closing it for exit in the morning but am guessing there's a reason why they can't.
> 
> 
> They'd need staff at stockwell to get everyone off the trains and send them to brixton empty.


Then that slows down the trains leaving Stockwell, the trains are delayed getting into Brixton, delayed leaving, and the queue gets worse.

Sorry to be a negative shite, but I can't see it working.

When I went in yesterday, they didn't have the man at the bottom of the escalator telling people to keep walking. I think that slowed everything down. Nobody was walking on the left or right side.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 25, 2015)

Part of the problem is shit loads of people commuting by bus or car (this happens less often nowadays because of parking restrictions but still happens) from wealthier suburbs.Why should people coming into Brixton by tube be inconvenienced by twats from the southern suburbs getting fast and cheap travel to central London to their well paid jobs in Central London.


----------



## gabi (Feb 25, 2015)

Does anyone know a good and trustworthy gold valuer/buyer in brixton?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 25, 2015)

peterkro said:


> Part of the problem is shit loads of people commuting by bus or car (this happens less often nowadays because of parking restrictions but still happens) from wealthier suburbs.Why should people coming into Brixton by tube be inconvenienced by twats from the southern suburbs getting fast and cheap travel to central London to their well paid jobs in Central London.



There are always people hovering around our street in the morning waiting for residents to leave so they can park and head down the hill. The most common of these work for Lambeth as identified by their security passes round their necks.


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 25, 2015)

There’s been various mentions of WWII bomb damage in Brixton, but has anyone mentioned WWI bombing by Zeppelins?




_A view of damage to homes in Baytree Road in Brixton, following a raid by 12 German naval airships on the night of 23 - 24 September 1916. The foreground is littered with timber and rubble, and the interior of the house is clearly visible. A water tank and bath can be clearly seen in the centre right of the photograph.  http://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/205213212_




_Bomb damage to houses on Baytree Road in Brixton, London, following a German air raid during the First World War. A bathtub lies amidst the rubble and paintings can be seen hanging on the walls of one of the exposed rooms.  http://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/205214732 _



Does anyone recognise this street? It’s not specified as a Zepellin raid, it might have been a Gotha (plane).



_Bomb damage to property in Brixton, London, following a German air raid during the First World War.  http://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/205214733_


----------



## Smick (Feb 25, 2015)

shakespearegirl said:


> There are always people hovering around our street in the morning waiting for residents to leave so they can park and head down the hill. The most common of these work for Lambeth as identified by their security passes round their necks.


Out near Tulse Hill station it's impossible to get a space between 8am and 6pm with people going to the station. If the council were to implement a controlled parking zone it would end up costing me £250 a year to park my car which already costs £250 a year to tax so I'm not sure whether I'm in favour of that either.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone know why there are crowd control barriers on Brixton Road and junction by the police station
are we expecting a celebrity guest ?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Anyone know why there are crowd control barriers on Brixton Road and junction by the police station
> are we expecting a celebrity guest ?


Something to do with the road resurfacing that's going on there?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 25, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Something to do with the road resurfacing that's going on there?


i don't know, the last time i saw anything like it was the night of the Madonna shambles


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone know somewhere local I can dispose of empty paint tins?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 25, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> i don't know, the last time i saw anything like it was the night of the Madonna shambles


There'll be a few groups protesting outside the Town Hall this evening, because the local budget will be discussed this evening, and there's also a protest outside the library, and an LGBT event there.  That might be completely unrelated to the crowd control barriers, but I wouldn't bet on it, as some of the bus stops (including the one outside Hennes) will also be closed after 9pm tonight.

Comfortable footwear and warm clothes then.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 25, 2015)

Greebo said:


> There'll be a few groups protesting outside the Town Hall this evening, because the local budget will be discussed this evening, and there's also a protest outside the library, and an LGBT event there.  That might be completely unrelated to the crowd control barriers, but I wouldn't bet on it, as some of the bus stops (including the one outside Hennes) will also be closed after 9pm tonight.
> 
> Comfortable footwear and warm clothes then.



This was the other end of the high street from the library and town hall, all the best for tonight btw !!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 25, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> This was the other end of the high street from the library and town hall, all the best for tonight btw !!


Thanks.  
I realise those barriers are quite a way away, but even so...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 25, 2015)

Barriers have been going up the past few days, quite a lot of "tarmac chippings" on the kerb which i think is sufficient evidence to suggest some kind of resurfacing type thing going on but no signs to let people know.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2015)

There is Death from Above 1979 (whatever that is) at the Academy tonight.
The proof will be if the Beehive have 2 security guards tonight.


----------



## Smick (Feb 25, 2015)

Crowd control barriers are usually metal and traffic ones usually orange plastic.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 25, 2015)

Smick said:


> Crowd control barriers are usually metal and traffic ones usually orange plastic.



That's what I thought, the ones I saw are like this...............

.


----------



## Black Halo (Feb 25, 2015)

CH1 said:


> There is Death from Above 1979 (whatever that is) at the Academy tonight.


DFA1979 are a two piece (drums and bass) who are quite good (if you're into that kind of thing, which I am) and the academy says:


> For those attending @*dfa1979* tonight, we have road resurfacing at the main traffic junction. Be careful on egress.


That may explain the barriers?


----------



## billythefish (Feb 25, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> Does anyone recognise this street? It’s not specified as a Zepellin raid, it might have been a Gotha (plane).
> 
> 
> View attachment 68110
> _Bomb damage to property in Brixton, London, following a German air raid during the First World War.  http://www.iwm.org.uk/collections/item/object/205214733_



That house design exists in Helix and Leander roads - and a few other streets locally.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 25, 2015)

Casaubon said:


> There’s been various mentions of WWII bomb damage in Brixton, but has anyone mentioned WWI bombing by Zeppelins?



There are a few maps on the web showing WW2 bomb sites, but this is the best I've found for WW1 - it's not large enough scale to see exact locations.  I can find reference to copies of this existing at London Metropolitan Archives and Westminster archives. Lambeth archives might have a copy


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Black Halo said:


> DFA1979 are a two piece (drums and bass) who are quite good (if you're into that kind of thing, which I am) and the academy says:
> That may explain the barriers?


Is it me, or anyone else notice a lote of road resurfacing at the financial year end?
(Acre Lane was hell a week ago - at least for a geriatric Lidl shopper)


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 26, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> There are a few maps on the web showing WW2 bomb sites, but this is the best I've found for WW1 - it's not large enough scale to see exact locations.  I can find reference to copies of this existing at London Metropolitan Archives and Westminster archives. Lambeth archives might have a copy


WWI sites outside Westminster don't seem to be well documented.
This map shows the routes of the Zeppelin raids. 
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...9863&z=13&hl=en&mid=zrRJwnXeepqg.k9M3pPSRcoI8

Zeppelin L31, commanded by Kapitanleutnant Heinrich Mathy, navigated into London along the A23 (Brixton Hill), bombing Streatham and Brixton on the way, killing 14 and injuring 43.


----------



## Twattor (Feb 26, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Is it me, or anyone else notice a lote of road resurfacing at the financial year end?
> (Acre Lane was hell a week ago - at least for a geriatric Lidl shopper)



And have you noticed how cheap it looks. No coloured tarmac for the bus lanes; very thin line marking.  Definite cost savings being taken.

They've been working their way up Stockwell Road towards Brixton as well, hence the crowd control barriers.  On Acre Lane we only got bits of tape to stop pedestrians ending up under the road planes.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 26, 2015)

Black Halo said:


> DFA1979 are a two piece (drums and bass) who are quite good (if you're into that kind of thing, which I am) and the academy says:


There was was a bunch of very excited and pleasant young men in the Canterbury before the gig. Ill-advised-tattoos-on-hands-and-elsewhere was the order of the day.


----------



## Fingers (Feb 26, 2015)

What happened to the big palm tree in the beer garden at the Effra Tavern? it has gone


----------



## Pinggoombah (Feb 26, 2015)

.


----------



## Neil G (Feb 26, 2015)

There was a great team spirit from the volunteers who cooked breakfast this morning for the homeless people who sleep in St Matthew's Church on Wednesday nights. More details here.


----------



## se5 (Feb 26, 2015)

I see that we are to get a 20mph speed limit on Lambeth roads - http://www.lambethcyclists.org.uk/2015/02/20mph-for-all-lambeth-roads-by-august.html :good news for pedestrians and cyclists as long as they actually enforce it,  pity it wont be on Brixton Road and the other major roads in the borough which are under Boris' control


----------



## Maharani (Feb 26, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Is it me, or anyone else notice a lote of road resurfacing at the financial year end?
> (Acre Lane was hell a week ago - at least for a geriatric Lidl shopper)


It's always the way when they realise they have money left in the pot they spend it regardless so budgets don't get cut the following year...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2015)

se5 said:


> actually enforce it


hah!


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2015)

I finally got to visit the Equilibrio bar in Stockwell Road late last night! Anyone else been?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 26, 2015)

Greebo said:


> There'll be a few groups protesting outside the Town Hall this evening, because the local budget will be discussed this evening, and there's also a protest outside the library, and an LGBT event there.  That might be completely unrelated to the crowd control barriers, but I wouldn't bet on it, as some of the bus stops (including the one outside Hennes) will also be closed after 9pm tonight.
> 
> Comfortable footwear and warm clothes then.


Didn't see any protest outside the library. Good to see the protest outside the townhall, some really good speeches. Reminds me that someone cares. Sorry I missed you at the end, did you get a ticket into the meeting? 

Did anyone attend the meeting - I'd like to hear how it went.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 26, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> <snip> Sorry I missed you at the end, did you get a ticket into the meeting?
> 
> Did anyone attend the meeting - I'd like to hear how it went.



It's okay, thanks for turning up, and I hope you enjoyed the rest of your evening.  You looked straight at me - your memory for faces must be getting worse.    Yes, I got a ticket, the public gallery was full to bursting, compared with maybe 5 in the press gallery.

I could hardly hear a thing as some of the more extreme people among the protestors decided that extremely noisy heckling right from the start was the way to go.  No details of the tory alternative budget, and hardly any other details (including the deputations were audible at all.  The Mayor threatened to clear the public gallery 3 times and adjourned the chamber's proceedings for 10 minutes to clear it.  What a bloody waste.  

Edited to add:  After the way some of their members seemed to behave last night, I'd hesitate to turn up at another protest which Unity attend, as IMHO they did the rest of us no favours at all.  Sorry comrades, not in my name.


----------



## ash (Feb 26, 2015)

There's about 10 police dogs and handlers outside the almshouses on Ferndale Rd with helicopter circling. Aparantly they had been chasing yoofs who had dropped something.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 26, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Edited to add:  After the way some of their members seemed to behave last night, I'd hesitate to turn up at another protest which Unity attend, as IMHO they did the rest of us no favours at all.  Sorry comrades, not in my name.



was it just heckling or was there more to it?


----------



## Greebo (Feb 26, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> was it just heckling or was there more to it?


Define "heckling".  There was more or less continuous shouting over what what said, a slow hand clap before even the petitions and deputations, stamping, booing, shouting back from more than one person who seemed to be from the same group.  The odd shouted remark during a brief pause is one thing (as happened in January), but this was louder, done by more people, far more sustained, and extremely disruptive to anyone who'd gone there in the hope of getting some of the details of the budget without having to read the minutes and take them at face value.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 26, 2015)

IME the 'stop the meeting from taking place' demo might actually stop the meeting from taking place, but in 100% of cases it takes place later without anyone present to critique it or make objections.  that said, simply disrupting things out of disgust is a policy in itself and has a place.  in this case, from your perspective obv i agree with you that actually this wasn't it.  sorry that people fucked it up for you.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 26, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> <snip> sorry that people fucked it up for you.


Neither your fault nor your responsibility.  *shrug*  Next time I won't even stand outside with them, if there's another option.  

IMHO even the choice of chant* was calculated ("they say cut back - we say fight back") to raise levels of aggression.

*Unity - is that "left Unity"?  They had mostly red banners anyway - had the loudhailers.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2015)

I was too indolent to get a Standard yesterday. Seems the property spotlight was on Brixton and its famous foodie markets.
Was there anything exciting or Foxton-worthy?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 26, 2015)

Greebo said:


> It's okay, thanks for turning up, and I hope you enjoyed the rest of your evening.  You looked straight at me - your memory for faces must be getting worse.    Yes, I got a ticket, the public gallery was full to bursting, compared with maybe 5 in the press gallery.
> 
> I could hardly hear a thing as some of the more extreme people among the protestors decided that extremely noisy heckling right from the start was the way to go.  No details of the tory alternative budget, and hardly any other details (including the deputations were audible at all.  The Mayor threatened to clear the public gallery 3 times and adjourned the chamber's proceedings for 10 minutes to clear it.  What a bloody waste.
> 
> Edited to add:  After the way some of their members seemed to behave last night, I'd hesitate to turn up at another protest which Unity attend, as IMHO they did the rest of us no favours at all.  Sorry comrades, not in my name.


 I saw you doing a good job of holding up the banner, I did smile and was coming over to chat at the end but then couldn't find you.
I did get to have an interesting chat with someone from the Library service and the great woman who gave the speech from the Lambeth Pensioners.
Sorry you didn't get to hear anything in the meeting, how irritating.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2015)

Maharani said:


> It's always the way when they realise they have money left in the pot they spend it regardless so budgets don't get cut the following year...



Yep. Just about every council does it.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 26, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I was too indolent to get a Standard yesterday. Seems the property spotlight was on Brixton and its famous foodie markets.
> Was there anything exciting or Foxton-worthy?


The headline was "From Scary to Starry" and it continued along predictable lines: londons trendiest food scene - riots - spiritual home of Britans Afro-Caribbean community before going into the usual property spiel.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 26, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> IME the 'stop the meeting from taking place' demo might actually stop the meeting from taking place, but in 100% of cases it takes place later without anyone present to critique it or make objections.  that said, simply disrupting things out of disgust is a policy in itself and has a place


 Some of them came in The Trinity afterwards last night and I was chatting to them. They disrupted the meeting on purpose precisely for that reason. One guy was telling me that it seems to them it's as much as they feel they can do because the council does exactly what it likes in the end anyway.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> IME the 'stop the meeting from taking place' demo might actually stop the meeting from taking place, but in 100% of cases it takes place later without anyone present to critique it or make objections.  that said, simply disrupting things out of disgust is a policy in itself and has a place.  in this case, from your perspective obv i agree with you that actually this wasn't it.  sorry that people fucked it up for you.



It's ridiculous that so many people don't cop to the fact that some councillors and officers *hope* that protesters will become rowdy.
From what Greeos has said, it looks like the barrackers were mostly (Lambeth) Left Unity.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Some of them came in The Trinity afterwards last night and I was chatting to them. They disrupted the meeting on purpose precisely for that reason. One guy was telling me that it seems to them it's as much as they feel they can do because the council does exactly what it likes in the end anyway.



The problem being that council sessions are one of the places where you can hear/see them putting out the propaganda, which you can later tie them to when they try to "do exactly what they like". Barracking is a good tactic, but it's a pisspoor strategy.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 26, 2015)

editor said:


> That is such bollocks. Workshops and focus groups only attract a self selecting minority who have the time and inclination to get involved - assuming they get to hear of it in the first place. Shunt in a bunch of opinion-dividing, opportunistic charlatans like Brixton Green and you're guaranteed that the pool of people willing to get involved with shrink even further.


A sweeping generalisation and not at all true.  It depends on whether they are run by independent bodies or not.  Agreed if you ask people to turn up at open public events then that's (at least in part) what you you'll get, but if you retain an agency to do it they'll go and, typically (if its being run right), find a representative cross section of the local population.  They'll also likely give you a fair and balanced report of the findings, though what the client i.e. Council then does with those findings and what they choose to publish is, as was said elsewhere, down to them.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2015)

discobastard said:


> A sweeping generalisation and not at all true.  It depends on whether they are run by independent bodies or not.  Agreed if you ask people to turn up at open public events then that's (at least in part) what you you'll get, but if you retain an agency to do it they'll go and, typically (if its being run right), find a representative cross section of the local population.  They'll also likely give you a fair and balanced report of the findings, though what the client i.e. Council then does with those findings and what they choose to publish is, as was said elsewhere, down to them.


It is absolutely true with people like Brixton Green, particularly when they employ resident-alienating buzzword language to describe their activities.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 26, 2015)

I think i was sitting next to Darcus Howe in the steam room of Brixton Rec sauna this evening but it was ummm very steamy, had a quick chat with "him" as part of a wider group existentialist thing was going on. It's bugging me now because i'm not sure if it was him or not. Some very good discussions though tonight on what was a busy evening in both rooms.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 26, 2015)

Brixton Road is very chaotic this evening from the Police Station down to M&S and i think Gresham Road is closed because of the road works.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 26, 2015)

editor said:


> It is absolutely true with people like Brixton Green, particularly when they employ resident-alienating buzzword language to describe their activities.


But nonetheless what you said is not true and you don't seem prepared to admit it. Just counter it with a completely different point backed up with subjectivity. 

Have a dig around here, you might find it useful: https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2015)

discobastard said:


> But nonetheless what you said is not true and you don't seem prepared to admit it. Just counter it with a completely different point backed up with subjectivity.


So people who attend workshops and focus groups put together by the likes of Brixton Green aren't self selecting?


----------



## discobastard (Feb 27, 2015)

editor said:


> So people who attend workshops and focus groups put together by the likes of Brixton Green aren't self selecting?


That was not my point.  If you reread your original post and my response you’ll see that you insinuated all workshops and focus groups are attended by self selecting individuals and that those involving Brixton Green were even more so.  My point was that generally speaking, it depends upon how they are set up and run in terms of who attends and what the outcomes are.  Your post seemed to suggest that all workshops and focus groups are therefore a ‘bad’ thing (though you may wish to clarify that).  Brixton Green events may very well be self selecting and be poorly reported and actioned, though I can't comment on that.  What would you like to see instead?

I’ve seen lots of examples of workshops and focus groups run by public and 3rd sector bodies that are most definitely *not* attended by self selecting individuals and through which some very positive (and inclusive) changes have been achieved.  Done properly they can be very powerful, but it costs more money to get an independent body to do it and go out and find all these people and persuade them to come along.  And many of these bodies don’t have, or don’t want to spend that money.

The self selection is also a bit of a red herring – yes, you want a wider perspective and so it’s about being as inclusive as possible and publicising these events as widely as you can.  But at the same time you can’t hold workshops with 2,000 people and also you can’t force everybody to speak up with an opinion if they don’t feel confident in doing so/don’t *have* an opinion/don’t have time/can’t be arsed/genuinely don’t give a toss.

Mailouts and surveys may well get a wider response, but by their nature the quality and richness of responses is lost – and it’s also much easier to warp or skew the outcomes by bad questionnaire design and interpretation of the data (see *every* political party canvassing questionnaire that has every dropped through my letterbox, or that I have ever found in a hotel room that has been designed by somebody in the marketing department).

I’m not familiar with the particular issues that Brixton Green are trying to address but this might be a good forum to attempt to come up with a better solution and put it to them, rather than just slagging off the current arrangement. I’m sure the people with the right talents exist on here.  You have a point, certainly, but you're chucking the baby out with the bathwater I think.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2015)

discobastard said:


> That was not my point.  If you reread your original post and my response you’ll see that you insinuated all workshops and focus groups are attended by self selecting individuals and that those involving Brixton Green were even more so.  My point was that generally speaking, it depends upon how they are set up and run in terms of who attends and what the outcomes are.


Well right there is the confusion. I'm not talking generally here. I'm _specifically_ talking about what's been happening around the biggest developments in Brixton recently and my point absolutely stands for that. How many 'normal' people know what a 'sustainability workshop' is in relation to a street?



discobastard said:


> I’m not familiar with the particular issues that Brixton Green are trying to address but this might be a good forum to attempt to come up with a better solution and put it to them, rather than just slagging off the current arrangement.


Perhaps you missed the threads on Brixton Green here - some totalling hundreds of posts - but many posters tried very, very hard to engage Brixton Green to no avail. I've still no real idea what they actually do and I've sat on several meetings with them.


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2015)

I find it utterly mystifying that so many able-bodied people, many young, will queue up to use Brixton Tube station, queueing right up to where the Ritzy is. Has the world gone mad? Also, Stockwell, Brixton, Clapham and the Oval were totally gridlocked with cars yesterday morning, about 8.30. All these solitary people in cars, looking miserable. Why don't people walk or cycle? 

I was zooming down the empty sidestreets from Brixton Hill to Euston (45 mins max) and could see the traffic carnage on the main roads south of the river. I do wonder how people can put up with all that on a daily basis. I know I couldn't.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 27, 2015)

han said:


> I find it utterly mystifying that so many able-bodied people, many young, will queue up to use Brixton Tube station, queueing right up to where the Ritzy is. Has the world gone mad? Also, Stockwell, Brixton, Clapham and the Oval were totally gridlocked with cars yesterday morning, about 8.30. All these solitary people in cars, looking miserable. Why don't people walk or cycle?
> 
> I was zooming down the empty sidestreets from Brixton Hill to Euston (45 mins max) and could see the traffic carnage on the main roads south of the river. I do wonder how people can put up with all that on a daily basis. I know I couldn't.



Or run.


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh yes, I forgot that!


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2015)

I've seen quite a few people scootering along the pavement to work as well recently. Including smart officey type women in heels! [emoji3]


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2015)

It looks like fun. I'm quite tempted to get one.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think i was sitting next to Darcus Howe in the steam room of Brixton Rec sauna this evening but it was ummm very steamy, had a quick chat with "him" as part of a wider group existentialist thing was going on. It's bugging me now because i'm not sure if it was him or not. Some very good discussions though tonight on what was a busy evening in both rooms.


Surely you'd know by his voice. It's very distinctive. He does live in Brixton too eh?


----------



## Smick (Feb 27, 2015)

han said:


> I find it utterly mystifying that so many able-bodied people, many young, will queue up to use Brixton Tube station, queueing right up to where the Ritzy is. Has the world gone mad? Also, Stockwell, Brixton, Clapham and the Oval were totally gridlocked with cars yesterday morning, about 8.30. All these solitary people in cars, looking miserable. Why don't people walk or cycle?
> 
> I was zooming down the empty sidestreets from Brixton Hill to Euston (45 mins max) and could see the traffic carnage on the main roads south of the river. I do wonder how people can put up with all that on a daily basis. I know I couldn't.


I'm put off by the buses, taxis, lorries who barge their way around, the cars driven by half asleep spatially retarded morons, and the aggressive cyclists. I'm much too fragile to mix in with that lot.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Surely you'd know by his voice. It's very distinctive. He does live in Brixton too eh?



I never thought about the voice other than to think he was very eloquent and convincing putting across his point regarding workshops where people take positive/negative positions and have to fight it out. He postulated that very few if any wanted to take the negative position and that he would have to take it and then even less people were willing to oppose.

I think he still lives in Brixton, whoever it was they were on very good form. There were some deep discussions going on last night.

I just focused on his eyes, focused on his eyes.........


----------



## Maharani (Feb 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I never thought about the voice other than to think he was very eloquent and convincing putting across his point regarding workshops where people take positive/negative positions and have to fight it out. He postulated that very few if any wanted to take the negative position and that he would have to take it and then even less people were willing to oppose.
> 
> I think he still lives in Brixton, whoever it was they were on very good form. There were some deep discussions going on last night.
> 
> I just focused on his eyes, focused on his eyes.........


Through the mist! It's sounds almost heaven-like.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Surely you'd know by his voice. It's very distinctive. He does live in Brixton too eh?


He lives in Streatham Vale now. Used to live two doors down from us on the Brixton/Herne Hill borders. I used to be a fan, but not so much now after the stories I have heard from the neighbours (he moved shortly before we lived here, so more than ten years ago).


----------



## Maharani (Feb 27, 2015)

Does anyone know of anywhere that buys second hand catering equipment?  Namely fridges...I thought there was one in Loughborough junction but I can't find it.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 27, 2015)

Ms T said:


> He lives in Streatham Vale now. Used to live two doors down from us on the Brixton/Herne Hill borders. I used to be a fan, but not so much now after the stories I have heard from the neighbours (he moved shortly before we lived here, so more than ten years ago).


pray, do tell...


----------



## ringo (Feb 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know of anywhere that buys second hand catering equipment?  Namely fridges...I thought there was one in Loughborough junction but I can't find it.



You could try the ice cream van depot, they seem to have other catering equipment going in and out, presumably for hire. It's on Camberwell Station Road, a few doors down from the corner of Denmark Road.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 27, 2015)

ringo said:


> You could try the ice cream van depot, they seem to have other catering equipment going in and out, presumably for hire. It's on Camberwell Station Road, a few doors down from the corner of Denmark Road.


Great, thanks Ringo.


----------



## Smick (Feb 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I never thought about the voice other than to think he was very eloquent and convincing putting across his point regarding workshops where people take positive/negative positions and have to fight it out. He postulated that very few if any wanted to take the negative position and that he would have to take it and then even less people were willing to oppose.
> 
> I think he still lives in Brixton, whoever it was they were on very good form. There were some deep discussions going on last night.
> 
> I just focused on his eyes, focused on his eyes.........



Ask him if he's a coco shunter. If he doesn't know what that means then it's Darcus.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2015)

Smick said:


> Ask him if he's a coco shunter. If he doesn't know what that means then it's Darcus.



I had to Google it and found that brief Brass Eye YouTube video


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2015)

Super Furry Animals play the academy on Friday 8 May (tickets on sale Thurs 5 March)
http://www.superfurry.com/


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I had to Google it and found that brief Brass Eye YouTube video


That is outrageous!


----------



## Smick (Feb 27, 2015)

It was a barrage of abuse to an unwitting, but well respected, guest. Also, I couldn't work out whether coco shunter was racial or homophobic abuse.

People don't make enough edgy telly any more.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 27, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Super Furry Animals play the academy on Friday 8 May (tickets on sale Thurs 5 March)
> http://www.superfurry.com/


I know what I'm doing on Thursday.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 27, 2015)

My experience of Darcus Howe in a workshop was he dominates rather than facilitates.

I once went to a multimedia event in a theatre called the Onion Shed in Lothian Road (this would be around 1990 I should think).

These ballet and drama students had prepared a work exploring the pleasures and difficulties of interracial relationships.

Darcus Howe was there to chair a panel discussion on the matter at the end of the performance. He relentlessly injected his own views on the difficulties and inappropriateness of such arrangements due to social, racial and class prejudices caused by political oppression etc meaning that such relationships were inevitably unwholesome.

I felt  bit sad really because the creative work of the students was effectively demolished by Darcus. His co-panelists were unable to restrain his intellectual and emotional bombast.

Sure Darcus was entertaining as the Devil's Advocate. But I don't think I'd want to take personal problems to him!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 27, 2015)

han said:


> I find it utterly mystifying that so many able-bodied people, many young, will queue up to use Brixton Tube station, queueing right up to where the Ritzy is.


are you saying to get in the tube people queue from the Ritzy?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 27, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I was too indolent to get a Standard yesterday. Seems the property spotlight was on Brixton and its famous foodie markets.
> Was there anything exciting or Foxton-worthy?



It's online here:
http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/area-guides/greater-london/spotlight-brixton-property-area-guide


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> It's online here:
> http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/area-guides/greater-london/spotlight-brixton-property-area-guide





> *The area attracts*
> Brixton is now a popular area with young professionals working in the West End or City, many of whom, according to estate agent Ani Alia from the local branch of Foxtons, are buying their first home with help from their parents...
> 
> Alia says people are moving over from Clapham, but also from areas such as Islington and Shoreditch to experience a different neighbourhood.


Sigh.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2015)

And elsewhere: More Brixton evictions coming up, with 26 properties served notice by tight-lipped landlord


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2015)

ska invita said:


> are you saying to get in the tube people queue from the Ritzy?



Yep!!


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2015)

http://www.cityam.com/210245/commut...minute-queues-just-enter-brixton-tube-station


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 27, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think it is time for a brief musical interlude which is topical but not strictly Brixton and it ought to become a tradition on this often difficult thread



OK this has a connection to your steam room scenario and  a composition by another Brixton resident of note....


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 27, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> OK this has a connection to your steam room scenario and  a composition by another Brixton resident of note....




That was a cracking tune


----------



## Maharani (Feb 27, 2015)

han said:


> I've seen quite a few people scootering along the pavement to work as well recently. Including smart officey type women in heels! [emoji3]


Grown ups on kids' scooters = a nono


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2015)

If anyone fancies it tonight:







http://www.urban75.org/offline/bowie-night-brixton-feb-2015.html


----------



## Smick (Feb 27, 2015)

If the queue stretches to the Ritzy, does it not block CHL? And people could join the queue when people are waiting to cross the road.

I thought it would curl round to the old Joy instead.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 27, 2015)

I've never seen the queue that bad. LU says they have staff assisting - few and far between and not consistent! The man at the bottom of the escalators was very enthusiastic and efficient this morning though and it seemed to make a difference


----------



## Crispy (Feb 27, 2015)

Some of those tweets are really annoying. You think there's a better way to replace all the escalators at one of the busiest stations on the line? Why don't you write to TfL and share your genius, you entitled cunt.

Or ride a bike and laugh


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Grown ups on kids' scooters = a nono


I do think they look fun, but I was actually joking about getting one. 

Grownups on skateboards is worse though.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 27, 2015)

han said:


> Grownups on skateboards is worse though.


What do you think of people using the one wheeled segway things?  I saw one being used on the road in Brixton a few months ago.


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2015)

I think they're tragic.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 27, 2015)

han said:


> I think they're tragic.


The price certainly is, for the same money (several hundred pounds), you could get a really good bike.


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2015)

Greebo said:


> The price certainly is, for the same money (several hundred pounds), you could get a really good bike.


Yes, and bikes are lots more fun. Better to USE your legs if you're fortunate enough to have a working pair, imo.


----------



## simonSW2 (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## simonSW2 (Feb 27, 2015)

Work is going on inside the old Joy on CHL. This tribute to Olive Morris can be seen from the street among other bits of graffiti by the squatters last year.

Soon to be a tepid, beige hotel lobby.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2015)

The hotel will fit in well with the new tepid, beige Brixton.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 27, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Some of those tweets are really annoying. You think there's a better way to replace all the escalators at one of the busiest stations on the line? Why don't you write to TfL and share your genius, you entitled cunt.
> 
> Or ride a bike and laugh



I think LU could do a much better job of explaining why its going to take so long to us non engineer/escalator experts. over 6 months of disruption every day is very frustrating to travellers who pay a lot of money to use the underground.


----------



## ibilly99 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ms T said:


> He lives in Streatham Vale now. Used to live two doors down from us on the Brixton/Herne Hill borders. I used to be a fan, but not so much now after the stories I have heard from the neighbours (he moved shortly before we lived here, so more than ten years ago).



Had  a mate who lived in Mayall Road and used to see him quite often. Loved the Black Bag in the early days of C4 when C4 was far out radical. Great days. And here he is coming out of his house there at the start of this prog.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2015)

If there's anyone left who isn't already thoroughly fucking bored with pop-up burger bars appearing in Brixton, Cheeky Burger are in the Villaaaage tonight. 
http://cheekyburgercompany.com/#


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 27, 2015)

han said:


> http://www.cityam.com/210245/commut...minute-queues-just-enter-brixton-tube-station


 But surely these queues are more than one escalator's-worth of people?
I joined the queue at Boots the other morning and it did move quite steadily.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 27, 2015)

editor said:


> If there's anyone left who isn't already thoroughly fucking bored with pop-up burger bars appearing in Brixton, Cheeky Burger are in the Villaaaage tonight.
> http://cheekyburgercompany.com/#


this bubble might be about to go pop because one foodie tastemaker has declared gourmet burgers to be over

http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2015/02/24/giles-coren-how-fussy-can-you-be-about-a-burger/

e2a the above might be irony


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 27, 2015)

han said:


> I do think they look fun, but I was actually joking about getting one.
> 
> Grownups on skateboards is worse though.



adults can't ride kids' scooters, because they break..  they're actually adult scooters - or at least much older kids' scooters.  Some guy at my youngest's nursery has a motorised one - which tbf.. looks a shit load of fun.  But yeah, the small kiddy ones can't take adult weight.  I've been so tempted so many times..


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

editor said:


> If anyone fancies it tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buggery, I would have loved to have come. Anything fun on tonight?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> adults can't ride kids' scooters, because they break..  they're actually adult scooters - or at least much older kids' scooters.  Some guy at my youngest's nursery has a motorised one - which tbf.. looks a shit load of fun.  But yeah, the small kiddy ones can't take adult weight.  I've been so tempted so many times..


I know, I just think adults look silly on these types of scooters. It's probably just me but I can't let it go. I'm also not great with fully grown humans on skateboards. There's a man that uses this as his mode of transport when dropping his kids off at school and he just looks daft.


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 28, 2015)

editor said:


> If there's anyone left who isn't already thoroughly fucking bored with pop-up burger bars appearing in Brixton, Cheeky Burger are in the Villaaaage tonight.
> http://cheekyburgercompany.com/#


That Boom Burger place on Station Road seems to be held up. I pass a few times a week and nothing is happening there at all. Post is building up on the mat and it been about 80% finished for weeks now. I wonder if they decided to cut and run given they could possibly be across the road from a building site soon?


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> this bubble might be about to go pop because one foodie tastemaker has declared gourmet burgers to be over
> 
> http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2015/02/24/giles-coren-how-fussy-can-you-be-about-a-burger/
> 
> e2a the above might be irony


That's funny!


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> That Boom Burger place on Station Road seems to be held up. I pass a few times a week and nothing is happening there at all. Post is building up on the mat and it been about 80% finished for weeks now. I wonder if they decided to cut and run given they could possibly be across the road from a building site soon?


Nanker told me something about this and I can't for the life of me remember what it was. I think there was an issue with the booze licence. I'll confirm and get back on this.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

editor said:


> If there's anyone left who isn't already thoroughly fucking bored with pop-up burger bars appearing in Brixton, Cheeky Burger are in the Villaaaage tonight.
> http://cheekyburgercompany.com/#


What happens if they're not a pop up but a restaurant, firm and solid? I hear Duck Egg is no longer and a burger joint will be replacing it. 

Duck Egg will be doing breakfasts at Market House on Saturday and Sunday mornings. I think sharing space like that is a good idea...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 28, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I know, I just think adults look silly on these types of scooters. It's probably just me but I can't let it go. I'm also not great with fully grown humans on skateboards. There's a man that uses this as his mode of transport when dropping his kids off at school and he just looks daft.



I have to admit to also finding it quite funny - especially if they're wearing a suit.  I bet it's lots of fun though.  It's one of those things where i'd likely be a bit snooty and then try it myself and love it!  As for skateboards - I tend to think.. yeah.. bet you're so cool with your skateboard and your trendy clothes.. (when actually the truth is they just are more cool than me... ).  I know a few skateboarding adults and I wish I'd been able to get on one without instantly falling off and looking like a total tit.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

Went to Brixton CHL on Thursday - it's a building site so I recommend wellies for anyone venturing down that way.


----------



## Smick (Feb 28, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I have to admit to also finding it quite funny - especially if they're wearing a suit.  I bet it's lots of fun though.  It's one of those things where i'd likely be a bit snooty and then try it myself and love it!  As for skateboards - I tend to think.. yeah.. bet you're so cool with your skateboard and your trendy clothes.. (when actually the truth is they just are more cool than me... ).  I know a few skateboarding adults and I wish I'd been able to get on one without instantly falling off and looking like a total tit.


At least the skateboarders, scooterers and BMXing types have to invest in some equipment. It's those parkour types who go jumping on and off park benches who are completely ridiculous.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 28, 2015)

Greebo said:


> What do you think of people using the one wheeled segway things?  I saw one being used on the road in Brixton a few months ago.



These things were on Dragons Den last week.  Pierres Linney nearly broke his neck lol,


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> These things were on Dragons Den last week.  Pierres Linney nearly broke his neck lol,


No


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm a skateboarder it's a sport not transport.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 28, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm a skateboarder it's a sport not transport.
> 
> View attachment 68216



I was a skater back in the day. My knees are too far gone now to give it another try. Nice board by the way : )


----------



## gabi (Feb 28, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I have to admit to also finding it quite funny - especially if they're wearing a suit.  I bet it's lots of fun though.  It's one of those things where i'd likely be a bit snooty and then try it myself and love it!  As for skateboards - I tend to think.. yeah.. bet you're so cool with your skateboard and your trendy clothes.. (when actually the truth is they just are more cool than me... ).  I know a few skateboarding adults and I wish I'd been able to get on one without instantly falling off and looking like a total tit.



I don't think there's much more embarrassing than seeing adult skateboarders. Particularly when they seem to be under the impression they look cool. They don't.

I can understand 14yo kids doing it to impress girls, but yeh. Grow up. I have the (mis)fortune of living right by the Stockwell skate park and its often full of them. It's just cringeworthy.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 28, 2015)

Boooo, I think it's great seeing the adults there, doing something that looks fun and and inspires the younger ones there, and giving them advice. Always makes me wish I'd bothered to learn. And if they're enjoying it, who're we to criticise?


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 28, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Boooo, I think it's great seeing the adults there, doing something that looks fun and and inspires the younger ones there, and giving them advice. Always makes me wish I'd bothered to learn. And if they're enjoying it, who're we to criticise?


Agree totally. What's it to anybody else if somebody wants to skate, scoot, Segway or street run? Not causing any harm are they?


----------



## han (Feb 28, 2015)

It's an affront to humanity, and they should be hung, drawn and quartered. [emoji6]


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Agree totally. What's it to anybody else if somebody wants to skate, scoot, Segway or street run? Not causing any harm are they?


well, they can cause harm both visually and physically.


----------



## Maharani (Feb 28, 2015)

han said:


> It's an affront to humanity, and they should be hung, drawn and quartered. [emoji6]


maybe they should have the stocks at the skate park for people too old to skate....


----------



## Greebo (Feb 28, 2015)

Mr Retro said:


> Agree totally. What's it to anybody else if somebody wants to skate, scoot, Segway or street run? Not causing any harm are they?


There's a slight problem coming downhill, from the southern edge of Brixton.  Scooters (kickalong type) and skateboards can build up a worrying amount of speed, and some people using them don't appear to be capable of either limiting the speed or quickly stopping if they had to.  If people can keep whatever they use under reasonable and safe control, fair enugh.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 28, 2015)

re adult skaters.. live and let live - fuck it, when I retire and have time I might take it up myself.   I'll get a bloody blue rinse as well.


----------



## han (Feb 28, 2015)

This is my pathetic attempt at trolling [emoji6] 
I really have nothing against any of those things tbh. But I do sometimes find it amusing to see men of 40+ whizzing around on skateboards with backwards caps on and baggy trousers. But I can't talk. I have a burning desire to ride a bmx and I'm certain that would raise a titter, even in Brixton.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 28, 2015)

i think it looks ridiculous but it doesn't do any harm so fair play to them.  there are much worse hobbies to have i reckon.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2015)

Went to see this exhibition at Brixton East in Barrington road.

Its a wide ranging collection of work based on the question "What is urban" ( not urban75 I might add). From figurative to abstract and using different mediums from photography to painting.

It is a well set out show of interesting artists work. Plus today there were some of the artists present to talk about the work on show.


----------



## Jangleballix (Mar 1, 2015)

editor said:


> And elsewhere: More Brixton evictions coming up, with 26 properties served notice by tight-lipped landlord


It is a possibility that the building, previously industrial, was originally granted planning permission as live/work apartments. LBL may be saying they are in breach of planning regulations as they are now entirely residential.
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2007/aug/25/moneysupplement.communities


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2015)

Thread continues: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumour-and-general-chat-march-2015.332721/


----------

